# Pyraminx Race



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

Same rules as any other forum competition.

*Round 1*​
1. L R U' L' R U L B' l r 
2. R U L' U' B L R' L' b u'
3. R B' U B' U B' L' U l r u
4. U B R' U' B U' R L' U' l' b u
5. U' R B' U B' U L' R L l' r 
6. U' R U L' U B U' B R' l r b'
7. U B L U' R U B R r' b'
8. L B U' L U' R' U' R' b' u
9. U' R L' B R' U' B U' R' l b 
10. U R' U B' R U' R' B' l r 
11. L R B R L' U R B l' b' 
12. U L' R U' B' R' B L'


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 1:

9.71, 11.59, 10.01, 7.95, 7.83, 11.38, 9.40, 6.85, 5.25, 11.49, 8.57, 8.30 = 9.15. really good for me actually!


----------



## emolover (Jun 27, 2011)

Ask a mod to change the name to pyraminx race because it is so easy to get under 10 for the pyraminx.

Edit: Here is my average: 7.17
10.17, 5.91, 8.64, 6.66, 11.37[Pop], 7.43, 6.71, 6.43, 4.89, 8.83, 5.46, 5.50


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 1: 11.03
9.77, 12.12, 13.37, (6.39), 9.78, 13.11, 14.23, (16.34), 12.74, 10.01, 8.51, 6.63


----------



## Carrot (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 1: 4.72
6.04, 3.70, 4.18, 5.80, (7.89), 5.18, 4.64, 4.03, 3.58, 5.55, 4.51, (2.75)

So freaking awesome..


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 29, 2011)

Pyraminx
Jun 29, 2011 11:03:22 AM - 11:11:24 AM

Mean: 13.11
Standard deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 8.76
Worst Time: 17.93

Best average of 5: 11.07
8-12 - 10.95 (10.41) (17.93) 11.75 10.51

Best average of 12: 13.07
1-12 - 14.08 (8.76) 13.91 14.98 15.43 15.27 13.44 10.95 10.41 (17.93) 11.75 10.51

1. 14.08 u' r b' L' R' L R' U' B' L U
2. 8.76 r' b' R B R U B' U R' L' U
3. 13.91 r' b L' B' L' U L' U' R U'
4. 14.98 u l R U' R' B' L R B' U
5. 15.43 u' l r b L U L' B R' U' L' R
6. 15.27 r' b L U' R' L U' R B'
7. 13.44 l r U' B' L U R' B' L
8. 10.95 u l' r b L B U R U' R L U'
9. 10.41 u l r' R B U' L B' U' L' B' U'
10. 17.93 l L' U' B U' L R' U L'
11. 11.75 u' r b' L B' L B L' R L R L'
12. 10.51 u l' r' b U' R' B U' L R' B

Ignore the scrambles


----------



## APdRF (Jun 29, 2011)

Best average of 12: 9.90 [SD= 2.45]
1-12 - 8.18 7.64 (15.09) 9.93 11.33 12.53 8.97 (6.60) 8.06 12.91 11.16 8.30

Pretty bad average...


----------



## cityzach (Jun 29, 2011)

round ends tomorrow!


----------



## emolover (Jun 29, 2011)

cityzach said:


> round ends tomorrow!


 
Change the freakin' title!


----------



## cityzach (Jun 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> Change the freakin' title!


 
1. i dont know how
2. im trying to be sub 10 on pyraminx, so the title suites me. if it doesnt suite you you dont have to participate.


----------



## emolover (Jun 29, 2011)

cityzach said:


> 1. i dont know how
> 2. im trying to be sub 10 on pyraminx, so the title suites me. if it doesnt suite you you dont have to participate.


 
I realize it suites you. But you could it support you and the entire forum by sending a message to Mike Hughey or any other mod asking " Could you please change the title of my race to sub 10 on pyraminx thread to Pyraminx race?". Only a mod can change it.

Woot!!! 700th Post!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 29, 2011)

emolover said:


> Woot!!! 700th Post!


 
NERD!!! =D


----------



## Owen (Jun 29, 2011)

1. 11.21 
2. 8.16 
3. 9.37 
4. 10.91+ 
5. 9.96 
6. 8.76 
7. 9.35 
8. 8.17 
9. 8.75 
10. (13.69) 
11. 12.82 
12. (5.06) 

= 9.75 

Pretty good for not having practiced in a bajillion years.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 29, 2011)

Results:



1. oddor: 4.72
2. emolover: 7.17
3. zach: 9.15
4. owen: 9.75
5. APdRF: 9.90
6. mike crozack: 11.03
7. bigbee99: 13.07

great job everyone!!


----------



## cityzach (Jun 29, 2011)

Round 2​
1. B' U L B' L' B L' B' b u
2. R B U L U' R B' L l' r'
3. L B L' R' L' R U' R' l
4. L' B U' R' L' R B' R r' b' u' 
5. U' L B L' B L' R U' l' b 
6. U' R U' B' R U B U' L' b u'
7. U' L' R' L' B U B' L l' r' 
8. U L' U' L B L B' L' r' b' u' 
9. U L' U R U L' U R' B' l r' u'
10. U' R L U' R B' R' U l' r 
11. U L R U' R U B L' r b' 
12. U' L' B U R' U B L l' b 

ends 6/3/11. good luck everyone!


----------



## cityzach (Jun 29, 2011)

round 2:

9.14, 8.17, 5.28, 11.33, 9.16, 7.46, 7.34, 8.24, 10.00, 10.44, 6.64, 7.14 = 8.37

yay sub 9


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

cityzach said:


> 2. im trying to be *sub 10* on pyraminx, so the title suites me.


 


cityzach said:


> 9.14, 8.17, 5.28, 11.33, 9.16, 7.46, 7.34, 8.24, 10.00, 10.44, 6.64, 7.14 = 8.37
> 
> yay *sub 9*


 
??? You make no sense, both of your AO12's have been sub-10, so it looks like you are, I've also seen you participate in the Sub-20 thread when it is clear that you are sub-20.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

try sub-5


----------



## ianography (Jun 29, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> ??? You make no sense, both of your AO12's have been sub-10, so it looks like you are, I've also seen you participate in the Sub-20 thread when it is clear that you are sub-20.


 
It's probably just to make sure that he actually is. And maybe those last two averages were lucky. You never know.


----------



## emolover (Jun 29, 2011)

Odder said:


> NERD!!! =D


 
I know!

Why didnt you finish last weeks average of 12 for megaminx?

Average: 7.75
6.30, 7.46, 5.91, 10.34, 11.86, 7.26, 4.92, 6.06, 8.75, 7.29, 10.51, 7.66

Suck it, I have not been practicing!!!



cityzach said:


> round 2:
> 
> 9.14, 8.17, 5.28, 11.33, 9.16, 7.46, 7.34, 8.24, 10.00, 10.44, 6.64, 7.14 = 8.37
> 
> yay sub 9


 
Should I message a mod for you so they will change the title?


----------



## cityzach (Jun 30, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> ??? You make no sense, both of your AO12's have been sub-10, so it looks like you are, I've also seen you participate in the Sub-20 thread when it is clear that you are sub-20.


 
honestly, so what? does it matter to you? im just trying to make sure im actually sub 20 on 3x3 and sub 10 on pyraminx. i still get sup 20's and sup 10's occasionally. why is everyone criticizing me??


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> honestly, so what? does it matter to you? im just trying to make sure im actually sub 20 on 3x3 and sub 10 on pyraminx. i still get sup 20's and sup 10's occasionally. why is everyone criticizing me??


 
Because if you spend an hour on pyraminx for a day you will achieve your sub 10 goal. Plus if you do get sub ten, you will probably leave this thread.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> honestly, so what? does it matter to you? im just trying to make sure im actually sub 20 on 3x3 and sub 10 on pyraminx. i still get sup 20's and sup 10's occasionally. why is everyone criticizing me??


 
Sorry. I just thought it was weird, didn't mean to make you mad. I'm just an analytical person.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> Because if you spend an hour on pyraminx for a day you will achieve your sub 10 goal. Plus if you do get sub ten, you will probably leave this thread.


 
ok, so I, personally am basically sub 10, but there are lots of other people that aren't sub 10 on pyraminx. this thread isnt JUST for me. its pretty simple, if you're already sub 10, you dont have to race in this thread.


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> ok, so I, personally am basically sub 10, but there are lots of other people that aren't sub 10 on pyraminx. this thread isnt JUST for me. its pretty simple, if you're already sub 10, you dont have to race in this thread.


 
Still going to keep doing this even though I am sub ten. Thats why its should be called pyraminx race.


----------



## ianography (Jun 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> why is everyone criticizing me??


 
Welcome to Speedsolving my friend


----------



## cityzach (Jun 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> Still going to keep doing this even though I am sub ten. Thats why its should be called pyraminx race.


 
kk.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 30, 2011)

ianography said:


> Welcome to Speedsolving my friend


 
lol i thought cubers were nice ppl xD


----------



## JasonK (Jun 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> lol i thought cubers were nice ppl xD


Cubers are nice, unfortunately the internet isn't


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2011)

emolover said:


> I know!
> 
> Why didnt you finish last weeks average of 12 for megaminx?


 
after the 1:13 I kept getting times over 1 minute, so I tried modding my megaminx, and now I my avg is like 1:15... and that combined with no internet connection hehe =D


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2011)

Round 2:

3.55, 3.19, 3.09, 3.65, (3.81), 3.05, 3.34, (2.09), 3.22, 2.55, 2.94, 2.75 = 3.13

the 5 last solves makes a 2.75 avg5... Soon to be sub 10


----------



## Nelso (Jun 30, 2011)

4.43, 4.53, (2.47), 3.91, 4.09, 3.75, 5.52, (5.53), 4.93, 4.11, 3.66, 3.42 = 4.23


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2011)

Nelso said:


> 4.43, 4.53, (2.47), 3.91, 4.09, 3.75, 5.52, (5.53), 4.93, 4.11, 3.66, 3.42 = 4.23


 
too fast =D


----------



## JasonK (Jun 30, 2011)

Round 2 = 5.59

6.30, (7.18), 4.09, (3.66), 6.49, 5.17, 4.30, 4.39, 6.54, 6.30, 5.53, 6.83

Solves 3-7 are *4.52* avg5 - PB by 0.08


----------



## cityzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Odder said:


> Round 2:
> 
> 3.55, 3.19, 3.09, 3.65, (3.81), 3.05, 3.34, (2.09), 3.22, 2.55, 2.94, 2.75 = 3.13
> 
> the 5 last solves makes a 2.75 avg5... Soon to be sub 10


 
0.o


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 1, 2011)

Round 2: *10.45*
11.01, 6.58, 20.15, 8.75, 11.14, 8.60, 9.77, 5.65, 11.91, 13.93, 9.35, 13.43


----------



## cityzach (Jul 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> Should I message a mod for you so they will change the title?


 
sure whatever.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 3, 2011)

Results:


1. oddor: 3.13
2. nelso: 4.23
3. WTF2L?: 5.59
4. emolover: 7.75
5. cityzach: 8.37
6. Mike Crozack: 10.45

great job everyone!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 3​
1. U L' U' R B' U' L' U' B r
2. U' R' B' L B U' L R' U' l b
3. U' B R B U B R' B r b u
4. U L U' R L' U' R L R' r
5. R L' R U L' B' R B' r' b'
6. L' B' U B' R' U' R' B' l r' u
7. U' R' B L' R' B' R B' L' l' b' 
8. R B' R U B R' L B' l' r' b' u'
9. U L B L U' R' U' R r b'
10. U B R' L B' U B U r' u 
11. U R B' U' L' B L U' l' u 
12. U L' B' U' B' R' U' R' B' r 

Round ends 6/6/11. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 3, 2011)

You mean 7/6/11?


----------



## emolover (Jul 3, 2011)

Yea! You changed it!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 3, 2011)

*Round 3:*

13.89
15.79
12.66
11.77
16.64
7.41
13.02
14.78
14.40
17.02
9.03
9.44

*Avg: 13.14*


----------



## cityzach (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 3:

8.52, 9.52, 6.92, 11.49, 7.31, 9.19, 10.20, 10.50, 10.48, 5.15, 6.85, 7.13 = 8.66


----------



## cityzach (Jul 3, 2011)

rickcube said:


> You mean 7/6/11?


 
oops yea sorry lol


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 3, 2011)

@cityzach Do you memorize any algs for pyraminx?


----------



## cityzach (Jul 3, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> @cityzach Do you memorize any algs for pyraminx?


 
i memorized the alg for the 2 edge flip but thats it. ive made up algs for the other cases.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

im learning pyraminx and i dont have one yet but the winner of this challenge if he decides to participate would be Felix lee (flee35) two time national champion of the event


----------



## emolover (Jul 3, 2011)

Average: 7.24
7.82, 10.09, 7.56, 8.46, 8.04, 8.05, 6.52, 6.02, 8.05, 5.98, 5.23, 5.90

Only one time over ten!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 3, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> im learning pyraminx and i dont have one yet but the winner of this challenge if he decides to participate would be Felix lee (flee35) two time national champion of the event


 
um no he wouldnt be the winner oddor would be the winner since he has the WR single and average. he also has been the winner of this challenge.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Average:
> 7.82, 10.09, 7.56, 8.46, 8.04, 8.05, 6.52, 6.02, 8.05, 5.98, 5.23, 5.90
> 
> Only one time over ten!


 
whats your average?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 3, 2011)

5.10, 4.96, 5.84, 3.76, 6.02, 5.54, 7.12, 5.56, 4.98, 4.15, 5.24, 4.68 = 5.21

Worse than it should have been because my trusty Mefferet's pyraminx is dead, so I'm stuck with a QJ.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 3, 2011)

15.15, 6.97, 12.19, 11.25, 12.61, 8.32, 10.36, 14.23, 12.22, 9.41, 11.89, 7.79= *11.03*


----------



## emolover (Jul 3, 2011)

cityzach said:


> whats your average?


 
Fixed!


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 3: Louis Cormier- 8.05*

Statistics for 07-05-2011 09:30:42

Average: 8.05
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 6.37
Worst Time: 10.38
Individual Times:
7.26, 7.74, 8.21, 8.05, 8.30, 7.80, 8.71, (10.38), 7.61, 9.03, (6.37), 7.78

Not bad.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 3 avg: 5.90

5.43, 4.96, 6.58, 7.52, 5.83, 5.72, (8.43), 7.57, 5.65, (3.68), 5.68, 4.09


----------



## squilliams (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 3
(13.55), 8.48, 9.91, 5.31, (5.21), 12.13, 8.68, 6.62, 6.49, 8.24, 5.65, 7.36=*7.89*
nice number for average xD


----------



## cityzach (Jul 6, 2011)

Results:


1. rickcube: 5.21
2. WTF2L?: 5.90
3. emolover: 7.24
4. Squilliams: 7.89
5. LouisCormier: 8.05
6. cityzach: 8.66
7. Mike Crozack: 11.03
8. iEnjoyCubing: 13.14

nice job everyone!


----------



## JasonK (Jul 10, 2011)

Okay I'm gonna hijack this race 

From now on rounds will start/end on Wednesday and Saturday mornings (Eastern USA time)

*Round 4:*

1. U L U R L' U R' B U' R L' l' r' b u
2. U L U R U' B L' U' B' L R r' b' u
3. U L U B R' U L B' L R L l r u
4. U L U R U L' U' L U B R r' b
5. U L R U' B' R L' U' R U' B' l' r' b u 
6. U L U L R' U B' R' U' R U u'
7. U L U L R B R' L B L B' l r b u'
8. U L U B' L U R U' L U' L' l' r b
9. U L U R' L' U B R U' B R r b'
10. U L U L R' L' U R' L' U L' r' b
11. U L U R U R' U B' U' L B' b u'
12. U L U B U R' B L' R B' L l r b' u'


----------



## JasonK (Jul 10, 2011)

Round 4 avg: 6.68

(4.86), 6.54, 7.10, 6.98, 6.24, 6.31, 5.79, 6.49, 7.21, 6.92, 7.17, (8.41)

Kinda bad


----------



## emolover (Jul 10, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Okay I'm gonna hijack this race


 
LOL nice!


----------



## JasonK (Jul 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> LOL nice!


 Well it seemed cityzach had decided not to start another round, so I thought I'd take over. I like pyra too much to let a pyra race be abandoned


----------



## cityzach (Jul 10, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Okay I'm gonna hijack this race


 
ahhh sorry i was on vacation and didnt have access to the computer! you can go ahead and hijack the race tho if u like


----------



## cityzach (Jul 10, 2011)

Round 4:

11.14, 9.51, 5.45, 10.30, 5.21, 7.92, 10.96, 7.36, 6.66, 10.55, 9.37, 5.72 = 8.38


----------



## JasonK (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 4 Results*

WTF2L?: 6.68
cityzach: 8.38

Where did everyone go? :confused:

*Round 5:*

1. U L U L U' L U' R U' R' B
2. U L U' L R L U R U' R U' l' r b'
3. U L U L U' B L B U' B' L r b u'
4. U L R L' U' R' U L' U L B b'
5. U L U L U' L B' R' L U R l r b' u
6. U L U L B L' B' L' R' U B
7. U L U L' U R' U B' U B U l'
8. U L U B' U' L' B R' B L U' r b u
9. U L U L U R' U' B L B' U l r b' u'
10. U L U L' R' L' R' B' L R' B l' r' u
11. U L U B L' R U' R' L' U' R' r' u
12. U L U R L R L' B U B' R r' b u


----------



## Carrot (Jul 13, 2011)

3.99, 4.26, 4.40, (2.41), 4.83, 3.46, 5.47, (5.74), 3.25, 3.60, 2.73, 3.62 => 3.96
2:52.75 was the time including all scrambles and and inspections :/


----------



## Nelso (Jul 13, 2011)

2.71, 5.05, 5.70, 2.99, 3.28, 5.38, 4.52, 4.89, 4.34, 2.57, 4.31, 6.78 =4.32


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 13, 2011)

Average 8.30
6.94, 10.04, 8.16, (3.92), 9.58, (12.75+), 6.08, 9.14, 6.11, 7.88, 10.34, 8.76


----------



## JasonK (Jul 13, 2011)

3.83, 5.68, 6.82, (3.34), (8.06), 5.26, 4.25, 6.47, 5.10, 7.99, 6.53, 5.41 = *5.73*


----------



## emolover (Jul 13, 2011)

Avg: 6.52 

4.92, 7.66, 6.58, 3.18, 7.54, 7.98, 5.47, 6.37, 4.39, 6.68, 8.90, 7.62

PB!


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 5: Louis Cormier - 7.76*

Average of 12: 7.76
Best time: 5.89
Worst time: 18.06
7.72, 6.84, 9.19, (5.89), 10.62, 7.13, 6.50, 8.05, 7.58, (18.06), 6.95, 7.03

Not bad.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 16, 2011)

*Round 5 Results*

Odder: 3.96
Nelso: 4.32
WTF2L?: 5.73
emolover: 6.52
LouisCormier: 7.76
cityzach: 7.89
Alcuber: 8.30

Good job everyone 

*Round 6*

1. U' L R B' U B U' l' r' u'
2. R U' B' R' B' L' B' l u
3. U L R L' B R U' L r' b u
4. L' R' L U L U R L l r u'
5. U B' R' U B' R' L' B' b' u'
6. U R B U L U' R' l r'
7. U' R' L' B U' L B L' r
8. L' B' L U L' R' B' l' r b u
9. U' B U' R' B L R U' l r b u
10. U R B U R B' U R' r b'
11. R B' L U' R U' R L
12. B R L' U' R' L R' L l r' b' u


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 16, 2011)

Average 9.27
11.36, 6.89, (12.18), 9.35, 11.77, 7.03, 7.70, (5.72), 9.51, 7.59, 9.43, 12.05
Epic fail. Worst average in a long time.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 16, 2011)

Round 5: (please add me to round 5 results!)

6.93, 7.64, 5.67, 9.28, 6.30, 10.46, 8.28, 7.44, 5.85, 9.87, 9.00, 8.28 = 7.89 PB ao12!!


----------



## Carrot (Jul 16, 2011)

3.82 2.78 3.98 3.62 4.25 (2.20) (DNF) 3.11 3.73 3.73 3.84 4.20 => 3.70 avg12 no warmup...


----------



## squilliams (Jul 17, 2011)

6.41, 9.02, (10.14), 6.75, 6.67, (4.86), 6.36, 6.92, 6.87, 6.29, 7.57, 5.43 = *6.83*
*round 6*


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 6: Louis Cormier - 8.58*

Average of 12: 8.58 (σ = 0.86)
best time: 5.94
worst time: 11.75
8.02, (5.94), 8.89, 8.48, 9.95, 9.13, 7.31, 8.13, 9.58, (11.75), 7.23, 9.07

meh.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 25, 2011)

*ROUND 6
Average of 12: 11.60*
1. 14.09 
2. (7.10) 
3. 12.27 
4. 11.59 
5. 12.27 
6. 10.97 
7. 11.43 
8. 12.26+ 
9. 12.34 
10. (18.11) 
11. 8.82 
12. 9.97 

Could've been better


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 26, 2011)

12: 00:13.93 x 
11: 00:12.46 x 
10: 00:13.26 x 
9: 00:13.81 x 
8: 00:10.50 x 
7: 00:15.78 x 
6: 00:11.62 x 
5: 00:13.42 x 
4: 00:13.46 x 
3: 00:12.31 x 
2: 00:14.03 x 
1: 00:09.21 x
=12.88


----------



## JasonK (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh damn, I kinda forgot about this :fp

*Round 6 Results*

Odder: 3.70
squilliams: 6.83
LouisCormier: 8.58
Alcuber: 9.27
Skullush: 11.60
Thunderbolt: 12.88

*Round 7*

1. U L R' L R L R U' L' B' U l' b' u'
2. U L U' B' R L' B' U' R' B R' r b
3. U L U R U L B' L' B R' L' l' u'
4. U L U L B R' B' L B' L R l' b'
5. U L U' B L B R' L B R U' l u 
6. U L U R' B U L U B R' U l r b'
7. U L U B' R U B' U' L' R U' r b
8. U L U' L U' R' B' R' L' R B' l r u
9. U L U R' L' U' B R' B' R B l' b' u 
10. U L U R' U' L' R U L U B b
11. U L U L' U B U' L' U' L R b' u
12. U L R U' B L R' B' L R' B' l r' b


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 27, 2011)

*Round 7: Louis Cormier - 8.11*

Average: 8.11
(9.83), (6.63), 8.01, 7.43, 7.56, 8.00, 9.40, 7.94, 9.29, 7.67, 8.18, 7.60

Was hoping for sub 8 but whatever.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 28, 2011)

Average: 7.88
9.29, 8.55, 7.29, 6.89, 7.44, 7.01, 7.07, (11.31), 7.67, (6.37), 8.22, 9.32


----------



## gass (Jul 28, 2011)

Average : 4.45

4.62, 5.62, (3.54), 3.72, 3.56, 4.76, 4.40, (6.28), 4.68, 3.78, 4.36, 5.01.


----------



## squilliams (Aug 16, 2011)

9.18, 6.65, 6.98, 7.92, (4.95), (10.65), 7.95, 7.04, 8.43, 6.44, 6.85, 7.49
Average : *7.49*
*round 7*


----------



## APdRF (Aug 16, 2011)

Best average of 12: 7.90
1-12 - 7.87 8.25 (6.38) 8.67 8.31 (9.21) 7.98 7.11 7.37 7.70 7.81 7.97

Bad... Normally I'm in the low 7 range...  

PD: I'm joining this thread  .


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 17, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 7
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.46
worst time: 8.69

current avg5: 6.71 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 4.82 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 5.91 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 5.91 (σ = 1.34)

times (reset):
4.26, 5.16, (3.46), (8.69), 5.04, 7.91, 4.99, 7.38, 6.19, 6.57, 3.98, 7.58

Good averange for me, but i get 3 7s and 1 8s :S, but thas Ok.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 20, 2011)

10.19, 9.78, 14.45, 16.27, 9.06, 12.75, 16.42, 15.89, 14.70, 8.88, 19.91, 12.91=13.24


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 20, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 6.99
worst time: 12.78

current avg5: 7.77 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 7.58 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 8.47 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 8.47 (σ = 1.36)

fail avg....


----------



## squilliams (Aug 21, 2011)

*Round 7 Results
*
gass : 4.45
zzdanielzz29 : 5.91
squilliams : 7.49
Alcuber : 7.88
APdRF : 7.90
LouisCormier : 8.11
Daniel Liamitz : 8.47
Thunderbolt : 13.24

*Round 8*
1. R L B R U' b r' l u'
2. U' R' U R' U L' U' b' l' u'
3. B L' B R' L' R' B U' r u'
4. L U' R L U' L U L' U' r l'
5. U R' U' R' L' U' R L' U u'
6. R' L' R' L U' R' L' U' r' l' u
7. B U' B' R L U B U' l' u'
8. B' L R L' U R' U L' r' l' u
9. B U R B' U B' R L' U b r' l'
10. L' B R' U' B U' R' B' b l u
11. L B' U L' B' U' B' R b l' u'
12. B L B L U' L R U' r' l' u'


----------



## squilliams (Aug 21, 2011)

*Round 8*
9.47, 7.42, 6.74, 7.46, 7.20, 6.50, 5.40, 8.79, 9.23, 7.44, 7.24, 7.74 = *7.58*
:fp


----------



## APdRF (Aug 22, 2011)

7.83 (6.71) 7.72 (12.23) 11.10 9.31 11.27 11.68 10.26 10.03 8.22 12.19= 9.96

Just switched to 1-flip


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 22, 2011)

(3.28), 4.24, 4.63, 5.70, 4.55, (6.57), 4.83, 5.06, 4.21, 4.38, 4.74, 5.02 = 4.73

Why can't I do this in competition. :fp


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 23, 2011)

9.27, 6.11, 8.51, (10.28), 6.85, 7.66, (4.71), 6.65, 8.32, 7.58, 7.20, 8.30 = 7.65


----------



## squilliams (Aug 27, 2011)

*Round 8 Results*

rickcube : 4.73
Alcuber : 7.65
squilliams : 7.58
APdRF : 9.96

*Round 9*
L R' U' B R' U L' B U L' U' b r l u'
B' R' U' R U' B U' B' U' L' U' r' l'
R' B U B' R' B U' L' U' L' U' r u
L B' R U L B U' R' U L' U' b' r l' u
U R B R' L R' B R' U' L' U' l
R L B L' U' B L R' U' L' U' b r l u'
L' B' U' L' B' U R' L' U L' U' r' u
U' B U L B R' U' L U' L' U' b r l'
U R' L U' B' R' L R' U' L' U' b' r l u'
L R' U L' R L' U R' U' L' U' b r' u
R L' U R L' R B L' U' L' U' b r u
B' R B' L' U' L' R L' U' L' U' b l'


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 28, 2011)

9.03, 15.75, 16.84, 13.68, 16.16, 9.86, 8.38, 15.06, 12.75, 15.14, 13.56, 11.49= 13.25


----------



## APdRF (Aug 28, 2011)

7.00 5.19 7.72 (9.85) 8.22 6.28 7.75 6.61 7.20 6.94 7.83 6.64= 7.22

Returned to keyhole...


----------



## squilliams (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 9*

6.35, 5.89, 5.39, 6.26, *4.99*, 8.05, 5.94, 6.19, 6.27, 6.11, 7.09, *9.05* = *6.35*


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Aug 30, 2011)

(11.42), 4.14, 3.92, 5.74, 4.15, 4.70, 3.88, (3.72), 4.89, 4.17, 6.05, 4.94= 4.66


----------



## squilliams (Sep 4, 2011)

*Round 9 Results*

KryuzbanDmitry : 4.66
squilliams : 6.35
APdRF : 7.22
Thunderbolt : 13.25

*Round 10*

U' L' B' U R' B' L' U' l' r' u' 
U B R' L U R' L' B r b u' 
L R U L' U' L' U b' u' 
U L B R' L' U R' L l r' b u' 
U L' B' L U' R L U' L r' b' 
U L B L' B U L' B l b' u'
L R L' U B R B l' b u' 
U' B' U' R L' B' L U' l r u' 
R' B L U' B L' B' l' r' b' u' 
U' B' R L' U' R' B l r b' u 
L R' B L' U B' L l b' u'
U B' L B R L' B L' R l' u


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Sep 13, 2011)

4.98, (3.04), 3.07, 4.31, 4.79, 4.09, (5.49), 3.27, 3.08, 4.59, 3.37, 4.31=3.98


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 13, 2011)

6.33 5.61 (DNF) 7.00 (3.87) 6.27 9.47 5.74 6.73 7.53 7.63 7.64

avg: 7.00 bad


----------



## oranjules (Sep 13, 2011)

(10.44) 5.04 (2.26) 3.92 4.99 4.56 5.35 5.64 4.73 5.40 5.79 4.82
=5.02
not so bad


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 13, 2011)

21.63, 13.04, 13.49, 16.55, 16.39, 13.76, 15.94+, 19.51, 14.50, 19.63, 13.78, 35.77=16.52


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 13, 2011)

6.91, 5.30, 3.77, 5.80, 5.81, 4.25, 5.97, 4.38, 3.93, 7.13, 5.80, 5.56 = *5.37

*I can't practice for probably a month because my index finger hurts when I turn pyraminx for some reason.


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 10*

22.80, 20.16, 15.44, 20.43, 27.62, 18.61, 20.70, 23.87, 20.94, 15.57, 13.60, 12.93

Average = *19.21*

Still have to learn 2 algs, but I figured this would be a good way to track my progress.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2011)

Thread revival! Because it appears no one is running this anymore

*Round 10 Results:*

KryuzbanDmitry: 3.98
oranjules: 5.02
rickcube: 5.37
lucarubik: 7.00
Thunderbolt: 16.52
SkaterFly: 19.21

*Round 11 Scrambles:*

Round will end in roughly a week

1. L R L U L U' L R' L' U R' L' B u' r l b'
2. L U' R' U R' L' R' L U' R U' R' U L' R L B r' l b
3. L' R' U R' L U' R' U R B U' B' R L B l b'
4. L R L' R U' L' U L R U B' r'
5. U R' U' R U L B L B' L U R' u b
6. R' L' U L' U' R L' U L B' r b
7. L' R' L R' L R' L' U' R U' R' L' U' L U R' B u' r' l' b
8. U' R U' L U' R' L' U R U R' U' R L' B' u' r b
9. L B' L' B L' R L R' U R U' B U' B' R B u' r l' b'
10. L R U' R U R L' U' R U' R' U R L B' u r l' b
11. L' U' R L' U L' R' U' L' U L U' R B u r b
12. U R L U R' U L' R L' U L U' L R' L' R B u' r' b


----------



## JasonK (Oct 13, 2011)

Round 11 Avg: *5.16*

(3.13), 4.85, (6.84), 3.71, 4.08, 4.40, 6.63, 6.34, 5.05, 5.21, 5.82, 5.55

So many nice scrambles... should've been sub-5


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 9.26
Best Time: 5.22
Worst Time: 14.91
Standard Deviation: 2.3 (24.4%)

1. 8.70 
2. 14.31 
3. 9.63 
4. (5.22) 
5. 6.45 
6. 6.99 
7. 11.02 
8. (14.91) 
9. 7.87 
10. 11.36 
11. 8.22 
12. 8.02 

Absolutely terrible, although I haven't practiced since Aus Nationals


----------



## Skullush (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 11
*Average of 12: 7.88*
1. 5.92 
2. 7.95 
3. 7.72 
4. (4.66) 
5. 7.61 
6. 8.53 
7. 8.90 
8. (9.07) 
9. 8.68 
10. 7.77 
11. 7.77 
12. 7.93 

Nice


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 16, 2011)

*AVG12: 9.86 *
1.	11.12	
2.	7.97	
3.	9.70 
4.	11.27 
5.	9.86 
6.	(7.56)	
7.	10.98
8.	(13.74) 
9.	11.48 
10.	9.61	
11.	8.42 
12.	8.20


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 20, 2011)

*Round 11 Results:*

WTF2L?: 5.16
Skullish: 7.88
Alcuber: 9.26
Thunderbolt: 9.86

*Round 12 Scrambles:*

Round ends in one week

1. L' U' R L' U L' R' L' B' U' B U' L U L' B' u r l b' 
2. R' U L R U' L' R B' R B R U R' B u' r' l b' 
3. L' R' U' R' U L R' U L' U B' U B L U' R L' u b 
4. B R L' B' L R' L R U R' U' L' U' L u r l' 
5. R L U L U' L R' U' R U B' R B R U R' b 
6. L B' L R B L R' U' L' U' L U R B u l' 
7. U' R' L' R L' U L' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R B' u' r l' 
8. L' R U L' U' L' R U' L' U L R U' R' r' b 
9. U' R' U R' L R' L' U L R L U' L' R' L' R u r' b 
10. R L' U L U' R' U R U' R L R L' U' B r' l' b' 
11. U' R L U L' R U' L' U L R U r l b 
12. B R L' B' L R' U R B U' B' R' U L r' l' b


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 20, 2011)

*AVG12: 9.75* with great single 
1.	13.27 
2.	9.17 
3.	10.64 
4.	8.26 
5.	11.83	
6.	(15.76)	
7.	11.38	
8.	8.80 
9.	8.52	
10.	8.19	
11.	7.42	
12.	(4.98)


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 21, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 8.16
Best Time: 6.74
Worst Time: 13.66
Standard Deviation: 1.0 (12.5%)

1. 9.94 
2. 7.85 
3. 9.12 
4. 7.13 
5. 6.95 
6. 9.19 
7. (13.66) Pop
8. 8.94 
9. (6.74) 
10. 6.98 
11. 8.15 
12. 7.38 

Meh, I'm using a new pyraminx because all my others pop all the time


----------



## RyaD (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 12

Average: *4.04*
Standard Deviation: 0.43
Best Time: 3.15
Worst Time: 5.16
Individual Times:
1.	(5.16)
2.	4.02
3.	3.75
4.	3.63
5.	4.84
6.	4.94
7.	4.11
8.	4.19
9.	3.66
10.	3.78
11.	3.50
12.	(3.15)

worst first, best last..almost sub 4


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 12 Results:*

RyaD: 4.04
Alcuber: 8.16
Thunderbolt: 9.75

*Round 13 Scrambles*

Round ends in 1 week

1. R' U' L' R' U L B U B' U R L' B 
2. R' U' L R U L' R U R' U L B l' b 
3. U' R' U R' L R' L' R U R' U R B r' l b 
4. R' U' R' U' B U' B' R' U R L' B' u l' b' 
5. R' U L' R L U' R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U' B u l' b' 
6. U R' U' R U' L' U B' U B L U L u r 
7. L' R' L' B' R' B R' L' R' u' r l b' 
8. L' R L R L' R' U' R L B' u b' 
9. U B' L U' B L' U L' U L U' R U R' U' R' B' u' r l' b' 
10. L' R L R' U L' B' U' B U' L R u r' b' 
11. L' U' L' R U L' B U B' U R' U' R B' r' b 
12. R L U R' L' R U' B U' B' u l b'


----------



## JasonK (Oct 27, 2011)

Using a brand new, not broken-in pyraminx:

4.99, 5.20, 5.59, 5.41, 7.23, 5.36, 5.06, 6.04, (7.71), 5.96, (3.14), 7.16 = *5.80*


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 28, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 8.13
Best Time: 5.18
Worst Time: 20.82
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (17.1%)

1. 6.41 
2. 9.58 
3. 6.89 
4. 10.14 
5. 9.30 
6. 6.08 
7. 7.43 
8. 8.86 
9. (20.82) Fail + pop 
10. 7.28 
11. (5.18) 
12. 9.34 

Meh, decent


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 30, 2011)

*AVG12: 8.70*
1.	7.33	
2.	9.53	
3.	9.16	
4.	9.84	
5.	(11.16)	
6.	7.69	
7.	7.34	
8.	8.98	
9.	9.11	
10.	7.39	
11.	(4.05)	
12.	10.58


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 3, 2011)

*Round 13 Results:*

WTF2L?: 5.80
Alcuber: 8.13
Thunderbolt: 8.70

*Round 14 Scrambles*

Round ends in 1 week

1. U L R U' L' R' L' U' L U' B u r' l' b 
2. R' L U L' U' R U L' U L U' R U R' U R B' r' l' b 
3. R' U' R L U L' U L' U' L R L B' u r' l 
4. R L U' R' L' U L R' L' R U' R' u' r' l' b 
5. R U L U' R' L B L' B' r' l 
6. L R' U L' U' R U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' R B' b 
7. L' R' L' R' L' R U' L' U L R U' R L u r' 
8. U R' L' R' L U' R' U R U' R' U' R U B' u l 
9. R U L' R' L R' L R L U' L R l' b' 
10. L R U' R U R L' U' L R' L' R' U R' U' R' L l' b' 
11. R L U' R' L' U' L B L B' L R B u l' b' 
12. L' R U L U' B' R B R U R' L' B u'


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 5, 2011)

Double post 

Best Average of 12: 8.45
Best Time: 6.17
Worst Time: 11.05
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (16.8%)

1. (11.05) 
2. 9.29 
3. (6.17) 
4. 8.12 
5. 6.48 
6. 7.59 
7. 8.89 
8. 7.68 
9. 9.13 
10. 10.64 
11. 10.42 
12. 6.28 

2 counting 10s :fp


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 5, 2011)

average 20.35
34.02, 18.68, 18.16, 50.51, 18.71, 13.49, 17.04, 19.73, 10.93, 18.66, 18.53, 26.51 bad average


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 5, 2011)

18.38, 16.73, (36.12), 18.41, 12.85, 23.69, 22.69, 16.16, 21.37, 14.34, (9.12), 13.30=17.79?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 5, 2011)

average: 3.47
2.72, 3.29, 3.44, 3.83, 3.99, 3.03, 2.32, 4.33, 3.77, 3.94, (1.95), (DNF(4.71))


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 6, 2011)

*AVG12: 9.18* I'm true Devil xDDD(look at 7th solve )
1.	10.94	
2.	10.72	
3.	10.25	
4.	(12.89)	
5.	7.09	
6.	10.17
7.	6.66	
8.	(6.26)	
9.	9.48	
10.	7.14	
11.	11.47	
12.	7.86


----------



## JasonK (Nov 6, 2011)

4.80, 7.53, 5.76, 6.76, 4.18, 4.83, (3.14), (7.88), 6.49, 5.47, 4.17, 6.10 = *5.61 avg12*


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 14 Results:*

Odder: 3.47
WTF2L?: 5.61
Alcuber: 8.45
Thunderbolt: 9.18
Yuxuibbs: 17.39
guinepigs rock: 20.35

*Round 15 Scrambles:*

1. R' L' U' R L' U L' U L' U' B L' B' L' U' B r l b' 
2. L' R' L' B' R' B R' L' U R' B u' r' 
3. L R' U L' U' R U L' U' B L' B' L' U R' L B u' l b' 
4. L R U' R U R L' U' L' B' U' B L U' u' l 
5. L' U R L U' R L' B L' R' B' R' L' U R' L u r b' 
6. L U' R' U R L' U R' L' R' U' R L B' u' r' l 
7. R U' L U R' L' R U L' l b' 
8. L' R' U' R' U L R' U' R U' R' U L' U L U' R B r' l' b' 
9. L U' R' U' R L' R U R' L' B' u' r' b' 
10. L' R' U' L R L' B' U B L U R' L B' u l b 
11. R' U' L' R L' U L' U' L' U L R U R L B' u b 
12. U L U' R' B L B' L R B l b'


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 10, 2011)

*AVG12: 8.74*
6.36, 8.39, 10.46+, 6.99, 8.81, 8.31, 8.21, 7.22, 10.82, 7.47, 10.73, 10.95


----------



## Eusaebus (Nov 10, 2011)

Hum... not bad.

*Average of 12: 10.38*
1. 8.41 
2. (6.71) 
3. 7.78 
4. 10.38 
5. 9.33 
6. 10.91 
7. DNF
8. 10.25 
9. 12.96+ 
10. 18.25 
11. 6.93 
12. 8.61


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 10, 2011)

4.51, 5.76, (6.04), (2.41), 4.62, 5.99, 5.31, 4.96, 5.79, 4.82, 5.23, 5.21 = 5.22


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 11, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 7.76
Best Time: 5.60
Worst Time: 11.17
Standard Deviation: 0.8 (10.7%)

1. 7.23 
2. 7.24 
3. 6.07 
4. 8.23 
5. 8.30 
6. 8.54 
7. 7.27 
8. 7.39 
9. (11.17) 
10. 9.07 
11. 8.28 
12. (5.60)


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 17, 2011)

*Round 15 Results:*

rickcube: 5.22
Alcuber: 7.76
Thunderbolt: 8.74
Eusaebus: 10.38

*Round 16 Scrambles:*

1. L' U' R L' U R' L' U' L R' L' R' U R' U' R' B' r l 
2. R U L U' R' L' U' R' B' R' B R' U L' u' r' b' 
3. L' R' L R U R U' R' U L' U' L' B u r' l' b' 
4. U' L R' U' R U' R' L' R U' L u' r b 
5. R U L U' R' L' U R B U B' U R' U' R' L' B r l b' 
6. B R L' B' L U' R' L' U L R L B u r l 
7. R' U' L R U L' U' L' U B' U B u' l' b' 
8. L' R' L R U' R U' R' U L' U L R L B' u l' b 
9. L U' R U R' L' U' L' U' L U' R' L' u' l 
10. U' L' R' U R' L R' U L' U L U R' r b 
11. R' L' R' L R' U' L' U L R U B u' b' 
12. U' R' L R' U L' R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U B


----------



## JasonK (Nov 17, 2011)

7.31, 5.88, 5.78, (7.56), (3.81), 5.63, 4.43, 5.46, 5.88, 5.90, 6.02, 5.44 = *5.77*


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 17, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 8.23
Best Time: 6.94
Worst Time: 9.81
Standard Deviation: 0.8 (9.3%)

1. 8.47 
2. 9.14 
3. 7.57 
4. 7.94 
5. 9.46 
6. 7.41 
7. 9.22 
8. (9.81) 
9. 8.01 
10. 7.95 
11. 7.17 
12. (6.94) 

Using a new pyraminx that I really like the feel of, the tips don't turn well though


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 24, 2011)

*Round 16 Results:*

WTF2L?: 5.77
Alcuber: 8.23

*Round 17 Scrambles:*

1. L' R U' L U R' U' R U' R' U L' U L U R L' B' u r' 
2. U R L U R' U L R U' R' U R' L R U' R L' l' b' 
3. R' L' R L R' L' R' U' R L R U' R' B' u l b' 
4. R L U' R' U L U' L' B u' r' l' b' 
5. U L R' U' R L' R U R' U L' B' u' r' b 
6. U L' R' U' L' B' R' B R' L' U' R' L B' u r b' 
7. R' U' L' R L' U L' U L' U B' U B L U' L' r' b' 
8. U L' R' L U' R' U' R' U' R L u r l b 
9. L' U R L U' R' L R B' R L B L R U' R' B' u r b' 
10. R U L U' R' L' R U' R' U' R B' b' 
11. L' R' L R U' L R' L' R U' R L' r' l' b' 
12. L' R U' L U R' U' L' U L R' L B u' r' l b


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 24, 2011)

*AVG12: 9.95* too long break from Pyraminx 
7.79, 11.93, 11.15, 10.22, 10.13, 9.56, 9.54, 10.23, 12.05, 8.04, 10.95, 6.10


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 8.37
Best Time: 7.17
Worst Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 0.8 (9.9%)

1. 9.24 
2. 9.35 
3. 7.34 
4. 8.72 
5. 9.01 
6. 8.84 
7. 7.21 
8. 9.00 
9. (DNF) 
10. 7.67 
11. 7.33 
12. (7.17) 

The end saved it


----------



## Mcuber5 (Nov 30, 2011)

round 16 :

6.72, 6.96, 8.48, 7.02, 5.81, 7.86, 7.04, 10.02, 7.40, 9.25, 9.46, 7.86 = 7.80

normal avg


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Nov 30, 2011)

7.00, 7.00, 7.22, 5.66, (5.18), (12.66), 5.65, 6.55, 10.72, 6.66, 10.15, 7.47 = *7.41*
2 counting sup-10.
best RA5: 5.95


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 1, 2011)

*Round 17 Results:*

Hippolyte!!!: 7.41
Mcuber5: 7.80
Alcuber: 8.37
Thunderbolt: 9.95

*Round 18 Scrambles:*

1. L' R L R' U R B U B' U R B' u b' 
2. L U R L' R U' R U' L' U B' U B L U R' u' r l' 
3. L U' R U L' R' U R U' R' L' U' L U L u r l' 
4. U R L R' L' U' R B U B' U R B u' l' b' 
5. L' U' R L' U B' u l' b' 
6. R L U' R' U L' U L' U L R U R' U' R L u' l' b' 
7. R' L' U' R' U L R' U L R' L' R U R' B' u' r' l b' 
8. R L U' R' L' U' R B U B' R' B' r l b' 
9. U' L R U B' R L B L R' L B' u l 
10. L R' U L U' L R' U' B U' B' R' B r l' b 
11. U R' U' L' R L U R U R' U' R L u' r l' b 
12. R' L' U' R L' U L' U L R' L' R B' u' r' l'


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 3, 2011)

*Average: 7.96*

8.37, 7.52, 7.38, 6.48, 8.31, 7.76, (4.89), 9.50, 7.59, (10.53), 7.40, 9.29


----------



## Brunito (Dec 3, 2011)

average: 3.87

4.41, 5.03, 3.75, 3.25, (3.18), 3.45, 4.19, 3.86, 3.49, 3.72, (6.48), 3.56


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

average: 3.78
3.43, 3.37, (2.77), 3.09, 3.11, 4.22, 3.80, (4.51), 3.98, 3.96, 4.50, 4.29

That ending sucked... but there's a 3.19 avg5 in there. (Why do I suck so hard at comps  )


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 3, 2011)

round 18 :
7.74, 7.53, 8.02, 6.74, 7.70, 8.37, 9.16, 10.02, 5.54, 6.64, 9.70, 8.10 = 7.97


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 8, 2011)

*Round 18 Results:*

Odder: 3.78
Brunito: 3.87
Alcuber: 7.96
Mcuber5: 7.97

*Round 19 Scrambles:*

1. L' R' U L R U R U' B U' B' R' L B l' b 
2. L U R L U' L R' U' R B U B' U R' U' L' u' l b' 
3. L U R L' U' R' U' R U' R' L' U' L R L' B' u' b' 
4. R L' R L R U R U' R' U L' U' L U' R' L' u' r' l' b' 
5. L U' R' U R' L' U R' U L u' r' l' b' 
6. L' U' R L' U L' R' U' L' B' U B L U R L' B' u l' 
7. U R' L' U' R L U R' L R L' U B r' l' b' 
8. L' R L' R' L B L' B' L' U L' B u l' b' 
9. U' L' R' U R' L R' L' R U' R' U R' L R U R B' u r' l b' 
10. L' R U' L U R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R L B u' r' l b' 
11. U L U' L' U' R U' R' U R' L B u r' l' b 
12. L U R L' U R' U' R U' R' U R' L B' u r l' b


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 9, 2011)

*Average: 8.30*

(6.95), 8.24, 7.42, (9.59), 9.57, 8.81, 8.38, 8.83, 9.38, 7.36, 6.99, 8.04

Many lockups . The 7.42 could have been an easy sub 5


----------



## Skullush (Dec 11, 2011)

*ROUND 19
Average of 12: 7.82*
1. (5.97) 
2. 6.16 
3. 6.09 
4. 6.59 
5. 9.03 
6. 7.51 
7. 8.03 
8. 9.19 
9. 8.41 
10. 8.71 
11. (11.14) 
12. 8.43 

Idk what happened. Times suddenly got bad. Very nice Avg5 though (6.28).


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 14, 2011)

average was 18.20
10.18, 12.74, 11.21, 46.03, 18.15, 16.80, 10.06, 22.68, 19.19, 39.62, 16.02, 15.42


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 15, 2011)

*Round 19 Results:*

Skullish: 7.82
Alcuber: 8.30
guinepigs rock: 18.20

*Round 20: Scrambles:*

1. R L' U L' U' L' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' L r l' 
2. U R' L' R' L U B U' B' L' B r' l 
3. U R L U R' U L' U R U' R' U' R U R' u l 
4. L' U' R' U' L R L' U L U' B u' r' 
5. R' L U' R U L' U L U' R U' R' U L' R' L B' u' b 
6. L U' R' U' R L' U' L U' R U' R' U L' U' R' L' u r l 
7. R' U R' L U' R' L' U L B L B' L B' u' r' l 
8. R' U' L' R' U L U' R' U' R U' R' U R' L' B u l' b 
9. L R U L' R U' R U' L' B' U' B U' L U R' B r 
10. U L R U' L' R' U' R U B' R B R U R' B r' 
11. U R' U' L' R L U' R B U B R B R U' R L' B r l' b 
12. B' R L' B L R' U L B L B U' B L U R B' r' l' b' 

The next few rounds after this may start/finish a bit early/late as I may not have internet access all the time, but I will try to update this as best I can


----------



## Carson (Dec 15, 2011)

*Round 20
Average: 21.50
*
Times:
12.59, 26.28, 11.79, 20.56, 14.42, 21.66, 26.06, 23.69, 23.35, 25.99, 21.20, 25.54

I'm in almost every other race thread here, so I may as well join this one also. Anyone know of a tutorial on turning? I am so awkward with this puzzle... I don't think I can get much faster if I continue turning the way I do now.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 16, 2011)

*Average: 7.66*

8.63, 6.29, 6.39, (4.78), 7.72, 7.46, (9.64), 7.79, 8.24, 6.50, 8.58, 8.97

This should have been better, easy scrambles

@Carson: The only thing I can really recommend is you practice, you should be able to get used to the feel of it after a while.


----------



## squilliams (Dec 16, 2011)

*Round 20*
*Average : 5.66*

5.60, 4.47, 11.44, 6.80, 4.60, 4.39, 5.49, 6.27, 5.73, 5.06, 5.90, 6.67


----------



## flee135 (Dec 16, 2011)

Round 20
Average: 3.87

4.01, (2.70), 4.09, (4.56), 3.30, 4.10, 4.15, 3.56, 3.78, 3.49, 4.45, 3.82

Good scrambles


----------



## Skullush (Dec 16, 2011)

*ROUND 20
Average of 12: 7.54*
1. 5.94 
2. 5.54 
3. 6.38 
4. 8.91 
5. 7.70 
6. 8.75 
7. 6.85 
8. (4.77) 
9. 7.75 
10. 8.78 
11. 8.76 
12. (12.30)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 18, 2011)

*R**ound 20
Average: 4.88
*
4.85, 4.21, 5.93, (3.59), 4.22, 4.20, 5.23, 6.15, (6.67), 3.79, 5.43, 4.84 = *4.88
* 
Faster than average but counting 6 -__-


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round 20 Results:*

flee135: 3.87
rickcube: 4.88
squilliams: 5.66
Skullish: 7.54
Alcuber: 7.66
Carson: 21.50

*Round 21 Scrambles:*

1. U' R' L' R L' U L' U' R' L' R' U R L R' L B' u' l' b' 
2. U' L R U R' L U' L U R' L B l' 
3. L' R' L' R' L' U' R' L' U L B' u r' l' b 
4. U' L' R' U L' R L' U' B u' r l' 
5. U R L U' R' L' U R B U B' U R' U R B' r l' 
6. R L U R' L' U' R' B' R' B R' U' R L r' 
7. L' R' L R U' R U R' U R' L' B u' b' 
8. L' R U L U' R' U L' U B' U B L U' R' L u' r b 
9. U' R L U L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R' L' B' u' r' 
10. B R L' B' L R L R L' R' L' u' r l b 
11. R' L' U' R' U L R' L R' L' R B' u' r' l' b' 
12. U' L R U R' L' U L' U L U' R' B' r'

The next few rounds after this may start/finish a bit early/late as I may not have internet access all the time, but I will try to update this as best I can


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 21, 2011)

*Average: 7.37*

7.36, 6.07, 8.70, 6.74, 8.30, 5.10, 7.17, 9.61, (4.02), 8.35, (10.34), 6.28

Counting 9 :fp


----------



## Carson (Dec 23, 2011)

*Round 21
Average: 23.41*


Times:
27.00, 21.22, 15.52, 26.50, 21.54, 23.05, 24.12, 39.29, 18.49, 30.65, 19.63, 21.91


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 29, 2011)

*Round 21 Results:*

Alcuber: 7.37
Carson: 23.41

*Round 22 Scrambles:*

1. L R' U L' U' L B' R' B R' L' U u r' 
2. U L R' U' R L' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' R B u' r 
3. L' U' L' R U L' R' U R U' R L R L' U R B r' b' 
4. L U' L' R' U L' R' U' R B' r l' b 
5. R' U' L' R U' B' U B L U L' B' u l b' 
6. L B L B' L U' L B' l' 
7. L U R L' R U' R' U R' U L' U L U' B u r l' 
8. L' R U' L U L' U L U' L R' L' U' B u' b 
9. R L' R L R U L' U' L U' L' U L R' L' r l' 
10. R L U' R' L' U L' B' U' B U' L' B r l' 
11. U L' R' U' L R U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R B' u r l b' 
12. L' R' L R' L R' L' U R U' R' U' R U R' L' r b


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 22
Average: 13.09

Individual times: 15.96, 14.68, 12.29, 15.39, 9.29, (6.01), (19.47), 14.76, 9.55, 12.31, 16.37, 10.28

I was really happy with the few sub-10 singles that I got. I have trouble recognizing LL cases, and I think that slows me down the most.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 31, 2011)

*Average: 7.25*

5.89, 6.74, 8.60, (9.69), 6.56, (4.74), 9.33, 6.99, 6.44, 5.25, 9.10, 7.63

Pretty nice, but three 9s


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 6, 2012)

*Round 22 Results:*

Alcuber: 7.25
Ickathu: 13.09

*Round 23 Scrambles:*

1. L U' R' U R L' U R B U B' R' U R B' r' b' 
2. R' U L U' R' L' R' U' L R' L' B u l 
3. L U R L U' L R' U R U' R L R L' U R' B' u r l' b' 
4. L R U' L U L R' U' R B U B R B R L' r' l' b' 
5. R U' L R' U L' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U R' L' u' l 
6. U L U' L' U' R U' R' U' B u' r b' 
7. L U' L R' U L R U' R U R' U R B' u' r b' 
8. L U' R L U R' L U L B L B U' B L U' R' L B' u r l' b 
9. U R L U' R' L' U' L' U L U R' B' r l b' 
10. L' R U L' U' L' R' U' L' U L U' r l' 
11. U' R U' L U' R' L' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R L' B r 
12. U' R' L' R L' U L' U' L' U L' R' L' R U L' u r' l b


----------



## psj2612 (Jan 8, 2012)

Average: 05.61

Fastest Time: 04.34
Slowest Time: 09.34
Standard Deviation: 00.92

Individual Times:
1) 06.59 
2) 07.13 
3) 04.90 
4) 05.09 
5) 05.77 
6) 04.80 
7) 06.41 
8) (09.34) 
9) 06.13 
10) (04.34) 
11) 04.84  
12) 04.44 

I'm in new in this race! 
I'm using an edison priaminx (with two pieces of anoter edison praminx, 1edge &1corn)


----------



## flee135 (Jan 8, 2012)

5.05, 5.57, 3.97, 3.95, 3.27, 3.68, (5.73), 3.90, 5.04, 2.83, (2.81), 4.06

Average = 4.13

Very inconsistent...


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 8, 2012)

*Average: 7.69*

(9.45), 8.66, 8.97, 8.08, 8.00, 5.92, 8.34, 8.58, 9.34, (3.79), 4.45, 6.56

Counting 4 LOL

No warmup and it shows, very inconsistant as well


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 9, 2012)

Average of 12: 17.58

1. 17.43
2. 13.02
3. 17.65
4. 12.66
5. 26.70
6. 13.58
7. 30.38
8. 13.59
9. 24.57
10. 14.87
11. 13.47
12. 20.87

Very inconsistent.

I solve Yellow centers on the bottom. Then top layer. Then yellow edges.

The bad times are the ones where I get an edge on the top layer flipped. But no open spaces by it. So I end up having to take it out and put it back in and I usually screw it up.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 9, 2012)

6.80, 5.83, 5.94, 4.96, 5.45, 5.35, (7.38), 4.06, 4.48, 3.56, (2.68), 5.78 = *5.22*

Pretty happy considering I'm having to use a not-broken-in pyra  (My good one's broken)


----------



## Thompson (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 13
Average of 12: 10.78
8.32, 14.07, (26.86), 14.48, 5.85, 5.65, 11.85, 13.13, 14.35, (4.49), 6.39, 13.74

I'm using a new method


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 9, 2012)

round 13 
average of 12: 13:28 
10.34	,(23.98),(7.75),18.26,20.35,16.04,8.21,10.00,13.10,10.24,14.27,12.04


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 14, 2012)

A bit late, because I had no internet 

*Round 23 Results:*

flee135: 4.13
WTF2L?: 5.22
psj2612: 5.61
Alcuber: 7.69
Thompson: 10.78
TheAwesomeAlex: 13.28
Robocopter87: 17.58

Lots of people this round 

*Round 24 Scrambles:*

1. L' U' L' R U L' R' L' U L R U' R' U' R B' u' r 
2.  R L R U R L' U' L R' B L B' L R U' L u r b' 
3. R U' L R' U L' U L R L U' L' R' L' U' R' B' u r' l' b' 
4. U' R U' L U' R' L' R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U' L B' u r' l' b' 
5. R L' U' L U R' L' U B' U B L' u r' l' b 
6. U' R' L' R' L U R' U R B U B' R' U R L' B u r 
7. U' R L U L' R' U L R' L' R U' R B' 
8. R' L' U' L' R U B L B U B L U B u r l' 
9. R' U R' L U' R' L' U R B U B' U R' L B' l' 
10. U R L U' R' L U' L U R u r l b' 
11. U R L' R U' R L R U' R' U' R U' R' U R B' u l' b' 
12. R' U' R U' R U' R' U L' U' L U' L u' r' b'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 16, 2012)

5.61, (6.15), 6.06, 5.74, 5.75, 5.14, 4.60, 5.05, 5.24, 4.94, 5.06, (3.98) = *5.32 ave12*

Baddd.


----------



## flee135 (Jan 16, 2012)

3.65, 4.15, (5.45), 3.10, 4.48, 5.41, (2.43), 4.82, 3.56, 3.37, 3.68, 4.60
= 4.08 average

I didn't feel like warming up


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

New to pyraminx - solving logically with about 2 algorithms

Average: 15.01

19.49, 13.72, 14.72, 13.15, 13.31, 11.69, (7.58), 11.73, 19.66, 18.47, 14.16, (19.86)

I'm all over the board, I should probably learn a couple more algs so I don't have to do 2 or 3 look last layer...


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 17, 2012)

*Average: 6.76 (PB!)*

7.23, (4.83), 8.23, 7.78, 6.52, 6.84, 5.38, (9.03), 5.21, 7.50, 6.57, 6.38

Almost no sup-9s


----------



## AJ Blair (Jan 17, 2012)

Average: 8.35

6.48, 7.50, 9.53, 8.96, 9.48, 7.27, 7.34, 10.14, 5.16, 11.99, 9.37, 7.47

Right about where I average...I don't normally have sup-10's though...just tired I guess


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Round 24 Results:*

flee135: 4.08
rickcube: 5.32
squilliams: 5.44
Alcuber: 6.76
AJ Blair: 8.35
BlueDevil: 15.01

*Round 25 Scrambles:*

1. R U' L R' U L' U R B U' B' R L B u' b 
2. U L R U' L' R' U R B U B' L B' u' r b 
3. L' R U' L U R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U B' r l b' 
4. R U' L' R' U L U' R B U B R B R U L B' l' 
5. U' R L U R' L' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B' u r' l b' 
6. U' L R U L' R' U' L' U L' R' L' R U' R' L r b 
7. R' U L U' R' L' R U L' U L U' R' B r' l' b 
8. L' R U L U' R' U R' L' R' U' R B' u r b 
9. U' R L U R' L' U R U' R L R L' R L' B' r' b 
10. R L' U L U' R' U L B L B U' B L U' R B u r b 
11. R' U R U' R U' R' L' U' L R' L' B u' r l b 
12. L' R U L U' R' U' L R L U L' R' L' R' L B' b'


----------



## squilliams (Jan 22, 2012)

*Round 24*
4.07, 6.00, 7.22, (8.04), 5.03, 5.31, (3.94), 5.39, 5.20, 6.17, 5.24, 4.78 = *5.44*
*Round 25*
5.85, (8.18), 6.20, 5.18, 5.23, (4.15), 5.75, 4.92, 6.26, 5.42, 4.84, 6.75 = *5.64*


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 23, 2012)

*Average: 8.37*

8.88, 8.68, 8.49, (5.13), 7.59, 7.28, 8.90, 9.17, (10.56), 8.36, 9.16, 7.21

Terrible average because soooo many lockups. I definately need a new Pyra



squilliams said:


> *Round 24*
> 4.07, 6.00, 7.22, (8.04), 5.03, 5.31, (3.94), 5.39, 5.20, 6.17, 5.24, 4.78 = *5.44*



Added


----------



## JasonK (Jan 23, 2012)

5.88, 5.81, 5.22, (5.97), 5.19, (4.61), 5.14, 5.82, 5.84, 4.65, 5.11, 4.76 = *5.34*


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 25
9.28, 9.71, 7.96, (5.98), 10.35, 10.27, 10.36, (10.74), 8.07, 6.71, 8.96, 6.69= 8.85, very terrible, locks too much :/


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Jan 24, 2012)

5.73, 5.64, 5.32, 5.44, 6.34, 7.75, 6.51, 7.15, (8.31), 5.44, (5.17), 6.64 = 6.20


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 29, 2012)

*Round 25 Results:*

WTF2L?: 5.34
squilliams: 5.64
Kamil Fiedoruk: 6.20
Sahid Velji: 7.74
Alcuber: 8.37
CuberMan: 8.85

*Round 26 Scrambles:*

1. B' R L' B L R' L' U' L R L' B u r b' 
2. L U L' U R U L B r 
3. L U' L' U R U' R r' l b' 
4. L' R L' R' L' R U' R' L' U' L U' L' u r' l' b 
5. R' L' U L' U' R B L B U B L U' R L u' 
6. R' U' L R U L' U L' U' L' r' l' b' 
7. R' U L U' R' L' R' U' L' U L' R' B' u' r' l b 
8. L R U L' R U' R U L' U B' U B L U' R' L B' u r' l' b' 
9. L R' U' R L' U R' L B' R' B R' L' U L' B l 
10. R' L' R' L R' U' L' U L U L' U' L U L' B' r l' 
11. R' L' U' R L' U L' U L' U L U' R U R L B' b 
12. L' R' U R' L U' R' L R U R' U' L' U R L B' u' r'


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 26
8.02, 6.58, (DNF(3.95)[pop on my last turn ]), 18.45, 6.82, (6.53), 7.60, 7.99, 9.63, 6.87, 6.84, 6.82= 8.56
If the 3.95 solve wasn't popped on the last turn my ao12 will be sub 8


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 3, 2012)

*Average: 7.82*

7.67, 6.25, (4.47), (12.00+), 7.10, 6.91, 7.79, 11.09, 7.06, 8.66, 5.92, 9.71

Counting 11 >_>

Using a new pyraminx. It turns pretty bad but at least it doesn't pop


----------



## flee135 (Feb 3, 2012)

5.46, 5.00, (2.93), 5.71, 3.25, (8.24), 3.33, 6.49, 4.30, 5.03, 2.96, 3.05

Avg = 4.46

Haha I haven't been practicing. Lots of great solves, but just as many bad ones.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 26 Results:*

flee135: 4.46
Alcuber: 7.82
CuberMan: 8.56

*Round 27 Scrambles:*

1. U R' U' R' U' R' L' U' L U' B r' l 
2. L U' R U R' L' U' R U B' R B R U' u' l' b' 
3. U R L U R' U R' B L B' L R L' B u' r b' 
4. L' R L R' U' L' U B' U B L U' B u' r 
5. L' R L' R' L' U R U' R L R L' R L' B' u' l 
6. U L' R' L U' R U' L' U B' U B L U R B' u r' l 
7. U R L U R' U L' U' L' B' U' B U' L U' R r' l' b' 
8. R' L' R L' R B' R L B L R U' L B' r b' 
9. R L' R L U L' U L U' R U' R L' B u' r 
10. R U R L' U' R L U' L' U L R U R' U' L' u l' b' 
11. U' L' R L' U L' R' U' R B U B' U R' U' L B' u r' l' b 
12. R' U' L' R U L U' R U B' R B R U' R' B' u l b' 

Forgot to update yesterday :fp


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 6, 2012)

Round 27= 7.18
8.14, 6.26, 8.43, 6.73, 6.60, 9.56, (5.10), 5.70, 6.40, (12.59), 7.39, 6.54


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 6, 2012)

8.64, 9.35, 17.76, 7.74, (23.46), 9.48, 16.24, 8.32, (7.69), 13.97, 15.14, 11.67

Average - 11.83

Well... Not too bad, but nothing great either Dx


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 7, 2012)

*Average: 7.62*

(9.35), 6.85, 7.84, 6.68, 7.05, 8.63, (6.13), 7.79, 8.75, 8.01, 6.93, 7.66

Huge lockup on first solve


----------



## flee135 (Feb 8, 2012)

3.28, (3.09), 3.76, (6.18), 4.10, 3.99, 3.78, 3.32, 3.14, 4.01, 4.99, 4.10

Avg = 3.85


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 13, 2012)

*Round 27 Results:*

flee135: 3.85
CuberMan: 7.18
Alcuber: 7.62
Ninja Strom: 11.83

*Round 28 Scrambles:*

1. L R' U L' U' R U L' U B' U B u' r l b 
2. L' R' L' R' L' R' U L B L B U' B L U' R' L B' l' b 
3. R U' L R' U L' U' R U B' R B R U R B r l 
4. R L R L R L U L' U' L U' L' U L U R B u' r' l 
5. U R L U' R' L' U' L' B' U' B L U' R' L B' u r l' b' 
6. U' R' L R' U L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U R L B u' r l b' 
7. U R L' U' R' B' U' B U' L R' L B' u r' b 
8. L' U' L' R U L' R L' R' U' R L R U' R' L B' u r b' 
9. L R U' L U L R' U' R U' R' U u r b' 
10. L' U' R L' U R' L' U L' U B' U B L U' R B r 
11. L' U R L U' R' U' R U' R' U L' U' L U' R' L' B' u l b 
12. L U R L' R U' R L' U L R U L B u' r' b 

I've been thinking about making this race twice a week instead of only once. If anyone likes this idea then please let me know and I will change it


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 16, 2012)

*Average: 6.94*

7.31, 6.63, 6.43, 6.91, 8.13, 8.41, (4.57), 6.31, 5.22, 6.00, (10.37), 8.02

Fail at last 2 solves


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 16, 2012)

Twice a week? You've been lucky to get 3 people other than yourself to compete each week, more? More hassle. You don't need the race to practice Pyraminx, do it whenever you like.
Hardly a race anyway, judging by the huge difference in times.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 16, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Twice a week? You've been lucky to get 3 people other than yourself to compete each week, more? More hassle. You don't need the race to practice Pyraminx, do it whenever you like.
> Hardly a race anyway, judging by the huge difference in times.



I never said I was going to do it. I just said if people were interested in it I would change it. Was just an idea anyway.

I know I don't have to use a thread to practise but I feel like it motivates me to do so (and might for some other people too.)

I don't see what you mean by the huge differance in times. There are plently of other race threads that have people of different speeds, and also different goal targets.

Maybe pyraminx is just a dead event thuogh and I shouldn't bother with this race. It justs seems wrong leaving it out as there are races on this forum for practically every official event.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 19, 2012)

Bit of a bump, but why don't you do 'Sub-10', 'Sub-7 or 6' and 'Sub 3 or 4' classes? That may make more people join to try to reach their goals? I'm getting a new Pyraminx soon, so I will soin join this. Also, try twice a week for a bit and see how that works. If it doesn't, then you could always change it back to once a week.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 20, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Bit of a bump, but why don't you do 'Sub-10', 'Sub-7 or 6' and 'Sub 3 or 4' classes? That may make more people join to try to reach their goals? I'm getting a new Pyraminx soon, so I will soin join this. Also, try twice a week for a bit and see how that works. If it doesn't, then you could always change it back to once a week.


 
Ok! In that case I will trial this and see if it works out. I don't see any reason why not.

Goals:

Sub-3
Sub-5
Sub-7
Sub-10

If you think these should be changed please let me know.

Also rounds will now be Twice a week.

Again if you have ideas for this thread (or don't like the new format) please tell me 

Result and scrambles will come soon.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 28 Result:*

Alcuber: 6.94

*Round 29 Scrambles:*

1. U' L' R' U R' L R' U' L' U L U L' U' L r b' 
2. L U' R U R' L' U L' U B' U B L U' R L B' u' r' l' b' 
3. L' R U L U' R' U' L R' L' R U' R' B' u' b 
4. L R U' L' U R' U' L' U L R' L' B u' l' b' 
5. R U L' R' L' B L B U' B L U R L' B u r l' 
6. L U' R L U R' L U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R' L' B u l b' 
7. R L R L R L U' R U B' R B R U L' b 
8. R' L' R L B' U' R' U R B U' R B' r l 
9. L' R' U R' L U' B' R B R U L 
10. R' U L R U' L' U' L' U L U L' r' b 
11. L U R L' R U' B' R' B R' U' L' B r l b' 
12. R' L' U' R' U L B U B' U L B' u' b' 

If you didn't read the previous post this round will now end in 3 days

Goals for this race: (May be changed)

Sub-3
Sub-5
Sub-7
Sub-10


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 20, 2012)

I agreed about making this race twice a week.

Round 9, sub 7
6.18, (17.72), 8.36, 7.01, 12.01, 12.61, 6.82, 8.32, (6.17), 7.63, 7.15, 9.17= 8.53 very very fail, 2 counting 12s


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 21, 2012)

*Sub-7*
*Average: 7.08*

5.57, 10.75, 9.39, 6.74, 9.12, 6.47, 5.35, 5.31, 6.03, 5.63, 8.64, 7.84

Meh, 5.67 PB AO5


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 23, 2012)

*Round 29 Results:*

*Sub-3*

*Sub-5*

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.08
CuberMan: 8.53

*Sub-10*

*Round 30 Scrambles:*

1. R' U' L R U L U L R U R' U R B' u r b 
2. R U L' R' L U R B U B R B R U' L' B' r' l 
3. R U' L R' U L' R' L R L' U' R' L' u' r b 
4. L U R L U' L R' U R U' R' L' U' L R' L B' u' r l 
5. R L R L R L U R B U B u' l b 
6. L R U' L' U R' U' R' B' R' B R' U' R L' r' b' 
7. L R' U R L' U R U B' R B R L B u' r' l b' 
8. U L U' L' U' L' U L R U R' U' R' L' B r l' 
9. L' R' L' R' L' R' U' R' B' R' B R L' u r' l 
10. U L' R' L U' R U' L' B' U' B U' L U R' B' u r' l 
11. U' L' R' U L R U L' U' B L' B' L' U' B' r' 
12. L U L' U' L R B' R L B L R' L' u' r' b' 

Rounds are now *twice* a week


----------



## flee135 (Feb 23, 2012)

4.21, 4.24, 4.51, 4.95, (3.55), 3.80, (7.85), 3.95, 4.78, 3.75, 4.23, 4.22

Avg = 4.26

I'm glad I can still kinda solve this haha


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 23, 2012)

sub 10
19.30, 12.76, 23.94, 18.02, 18.05, 15.47, 15.37, 16.95, 15.77, 21.31, 14.43, 10.04
i suck at pyraminx 

average 16.72


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 24, 2012)

*Sub-7
Average: 8.07*

10.09, 7.57, 8.36, (10.70), 7.77, 7.22, 9.15, 5.46, (4.65), 9.34, 8.13, 7.64

Hope I don't fail this hard at MSO tomorrow


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 25, 2012)

Sub-3 should be omitted. The WR average of 5 is 3.39. No-one would be able to get an average of 12 under 3 seconds.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 27, 2012)

*Round 30 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 4.26

*Sub-5*

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 8.07

*Sub-10*

cubecraze1: 16.72

*Round 31 Scrambles:*

1. U' L' R' U R' L R L R L' U' R L' u r' 
2. L R U L' R U' L' U' L U R U' R L B u' b' 
3. R L' U' L U R' U L' U L R U R' U u r' l' b 
4. U' R' L' R' L U R L' R' U' R L B' r' l' b 
5. L U' L' R' U R U L' U' L U' R L u r l b 
6. U R U L R' U L' U' R B U B' U R L' B u r' l' 
7. R L' R' U L R U' R' U' B' r b 
8. L R L R' L B' R' U' R U B R L u l b 
9. L U R L' U' R' L' U' L U' R U' R' U R L B' u r' l' b 
10. L' R' U' R' U L R' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U R' L' u b' 
11. L R' U L U' L R L' U' L U R L u l b' 
12. R' U R U' L' U B' U B L U R' r l 


@ThomasJE: But people have got sub-3 AO12's before. IIRC Odder has ~2.5, besides, its not like people can't improve


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 29, 2012)

*Sub-7

Average: 6.78*

5.94, 6.94, 7.78, 7.19, 7.03, 7.57, 6.20, 7.63, 5.51, (9.07), (4.76), 6.00

0.02 off PB 

Edit: Rolled 5.94 with 4.77 :O Updated PBs in sig


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 29, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> @ThomasJE: But people have got sub-3 AO12's before. IIRC Odder has ~2.5, besides, its not like people can't improve


 
Ok - I didn't know. I've ordered my QJ, so I will join this in around a month.


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 31 Result:*

*Sub-3

Sub-5

Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.78

*Sub-10*

*Round 32 Scrmables:*

1. R L U L U' L R' L B L B' L U R' L' B b 
2. R L U' R' L' U L U R U' R' L' U L B u' r' 
3. L' R U L' U' L' R' L' R U' R' U R' L R U' R L B u' r' 
4. R' U L' R' U' L R' U' R U' R' U L' U' L' B' r l b' 
5. L' U' R L' U L' R' U' R' B' R' B R' U' R' L B r b 
6. L' R' U L R U R U' R' L' U' L R L B' r l' 
7. R' U' L R U L' U' R B U B' U R' U L B u r l b 
8. R' U L' R' U' L R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R' L' B' u' r' b' 
9. U' L R U R B L B' L R U R L B' r' l' b' 
10. L' U' L' R U L' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R L u' r' l 
11. L' U' R' U L U' L' U L R U' R L B u' 
12. R L' U L' U' L' R' L B L B U B L U B' u' l' b'


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Mar 1, 2012)

Average=3.87
3.34, 3.84, 4.23, 4.18, (4.99), (2.97), 4.06, 4.53, 3.96, 3.83, 3.15, 3.59


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 3, 2012)

*Average: 7.76*

7.07, 7.53, (9.60), 8.13, 7.21, 6.88, 8.72, 8.19, 7.31, (4.16), 7.47, 9.09

Bad


----------



## JasonK (Mar 3, 2012)

Goal: sub-5

7.22, 5.50, 5.35, 7.03, 7.22, 4.92, (4.71), 5.07, (7.38), 5.60, 5.24, 6.66 = *5.98*

Four 7s in an avg12 is never a good sign...


----------



## Thunderbolt (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm trying to achieve sub-7 
9.47, 7.12, 9.86, 10.36, 7.11, 10.42, 10.56, 8.07, 10.20, 7.56, 10.31, 6.83=*9.05*


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 5, 2012)

*Round 32 Results:*

*Sub-3*

KryuzbanDmitry: 3.87

*Sub-5*

WTF2L?: 5.98

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.76
Thunderbolt: 9.05

*Sub-10*

*Round 33 Scrambles:*

1. R' L' R' L R B' R' B L' r b 
2. R U L' R' L' R L U' L' R' L' U R L u r b 
3. R L U' R' U L' U' R B U B R B R U L' B' u' r l b' 
4. U L' R' U' L B' R' B' U' B' R' U R' B r' b 
5. R' U' R L U L' R' B' R' B R' U R' L' u r' l b' 
6. L' R' L R' L R' L' R U' R' L' U' L R L' B' r' l b' 
7. U' L' R' U L R L R' B L B' L R U' L u' l 
8. R U L U' R' L' U R B U' B' R' U R L B l' b 
9. L' R L' R' L' U' R U R' U R U' R' B u' r' l b' 
10. U R L' U' R' L U' L' U L u' l' 
11. L R U L' R U' R U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' B l b 
12. U R' U' L' R L R U L' B' u l


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 7, 2012)

*Average: 8.00*

(4.43), 9.70, 9.70, 6.65, 9.90, 9.59, 6.20, (10.10), 6.58, 7.33, 6.20, 8.15

And that is why, its a good idea to warm up


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round 33 Results:*

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 8.00

*Round 34 Scrambles:*

1. B R' U B' R U R U' B U' B' R' U L B u b' 
2. L R U' L' U R' U' R B U B' U L B l' 
3. R' L' U' R L' U L' U' R U' R' U L' U' L R B' r l 
4. L' R' U R' L U' R L R B r' l b 
5. L' R U L U' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' R' L' u' r l' b' 
6. R' U L' R L R B U B' U R' L B' l' b 
7. R L U' R' L' U L' B L' B' L' U R L' B' r' l 
8. L U' R' U R' L' R' U' R U' R' L' U' L U' R L' B' r l' 
9. L' U' L' R U L' R' L R B' R L B L R U L' u l b 
10. U L' U' L U' L' U L U R L l' b' 
11. R' L' U L' U' R L' R L' U L U' L R' L' U' R' L' B' u' r l' 
12. U' R' U R' L R' L U' L U' R U' R' U B u r'

Edit: LOL triple post, come on guys


----------



## Skullush (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha, don't worry I'm in. I'd say I average ~7 so I'm gonna try for sub-7.

Round 34
Goal: Sub-7
*Average of 12: 6.83*


Spoiler



1. 5.37 
2. (11.11) 
3. (4.61) 
4. 7.81 
5. 7.24 
6. 7.59 
7. 5.72 
8. 6.04 
9. 8.98 
10. 4.84 
11. 7.61+ 
12. 7.14


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 10, 2012)

*Sub-7*
*Average: 6.38*

5.67, 7.19, 6.82, 7.25, 7.38, 6.43, (4.79), 5.07, (7.53), 6.63, 5.69, 5.63

Yea!!!!!

Slowest solve 7.53


----------



## CuberMan (Mar 10, 2012)

*Round: 34
Goal: sub-7
Average: 7.23*

6.46, 8.47, (5.63), (17.30), 5.77, 7.80, 9.69, 6.66, 8.72, 5.74, 7.29, 5.71


----------



## Thunderbolt (Mar 11, 2012)

9.52, 7.96, 7.00, 9.43, 8.74, 9.62, 7.67, 6.24, 12.66, 8.16, 6.32, 9.85=8.43


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 12, 2012)

*Round 34 Results:*

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.38
Skullish: 6.83
CuberMan: 7.23
Thunderbolt: 8.43

*Round 35 Scrambles:*

1. U' L' R' U R' L R' U R B U' B' R' U' R' L' B u r' 
2. L U' R' U R L' R B U B' U L B r' l' b' 
3. L B' L R B L R' U L R' L' R' L' B' u' l' 
4. L U' R L U L R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U R L' B u 
5. L' R' U L R U' L U' R U' R' U L' U L' u' r 
6. U R L R' L' U' L' R U' R' U R' L R U L' u l 
7. L' R U' L U R' U R' L R L' R' L B u' b' 
8. L' R L' R' L' U' L' U L R U R' U B' r l' b' 
9. B R' U B' R U' R L' U L U' L R' L' U' B l' b 
10. L' R' U L U' R L U' R U' R' U L' U R' u' r l b 
11. R' L' U L' U' R L' U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' L' B' r' b 
12. R' U R' L U' R' L' U L B L B U' B L U' R u r l' b


----------



## JasonK (Mar 12, 2012)

4.14, 6.58, 4.88, (3.86), 5.11, 4.56, 7.44, 4.88, 6.60, 5.69, 5.04 = *5.28*

EDIT: Just realised I only did 11 solves, but don't know which one I missed... :fp


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 12, 2012)

Average: *13.15*
Sub 10


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.37
worst time: 15.60

current avg5: 13.28 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 12.28 (σ = 2.00)

current avg12: 13.15 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 13.15 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 13.15 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 13.04

individual times: 11.96, 14.42, 14.98, 10.46, (9.37), 14.11, 14.46, (15.60), 14.30, 12.07, 11.24, 13.48


That was dreadful. Hopefully this was just because I'm still warming up, and the rest of my day won't be this terrible. (I [usually] average 10-12 on pyraminx)


----------



## Skullush (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 35
Goal: Sub-7
*Average of 12: 7.83*


Spoiler



1. (5.45) 
2. 7.39 
3. 6.54 
4. 8.89+ 
5. 7.94 
6. 7.49 
7. 7.96 
8. 7.20 
9. (12.81) 
10. 6.95 
11. 8.75 
12. 9.14


Terrible. Tips are slowing me down. They're very stiff and they pop sometimes.


----------



## flee135 (Mar 13, 2012)

I gotta start practicing more soon...

(2.58), 5.14, (6.24), 4.87, 3.23, 3.40, 3.80, 3.46, 4.70, 5.07, 5.11

Avg = 4.31


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 13, 2012)

*Sub-7*

*Average: 7.12*

6.70, 4.70, 6.60, 5.84, 8.07, (3.79), 8.00, 8.62, (9.28), 7.19, 6.97, 8.53

The ending was awful



WTF2L? said:


> EDIT: Just realised I only did 11 solves, but don't know which one I missed... :fp



I guess I'll just add another time to your average, as a DNS


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 15, 2012)

*Round 35 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 4.31

*Sub-5*

WTF2L?: 5.49

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.12
Skullish: 7.83

*Sub-10*

Ickathu: 13.15

*Round 36 Scrambles:*

1. R' U' L' R L' U L' R' U' L' U L R U R' B b' 
2. L' R' L R' L R' L' R U' R' L' U' L R L B u r' l' b' 
3. U L R U' L' R' U' R U B' R B R U' R u' r b' 
4. L R L R' L' B L B U B L U' L B' r' l b 
5. U' R' L' R L' R U' R' U L' R' L' u r' l b' 
6. L' U' R L' U L' R' U R B U' B' R' L' u r l' 
7. U R L U R' U L' R' L' R' U' R L R U' B' r' l' b' 
8. B R L' B' L R' U R' L R L U' L U' R B' r' b' 
9. U' L' R' U L R L' U L R U' R L B' u' r l 
10. U' R' L' R L' U L' U' R U' R' L' U' L U' R L B u' r l b 
11. L' U' R' U L R' U R' U L' U L U R' L u r' l' 
12. R L U R' L' U R U B' R B R U R' L B u r' b'


----------



## Skullush (Mar 15, 2012)

Round 36
Goal: Sub-7
*Average of 12: 7.67*


Spoiler



1. (4.88) 
2. 7.28 
3. 10.30 
4. 7.65 
5. 6.48 
6. 8.24 
7. 9.31 
8. 7.66 
9. 7.50 
10. 7.28 
11. 5.03 
12. (14.94)


I really wasn't a fan of those scrambles.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 15, 2012)

5.92, 6.25, 5.40, (6.39), 5.18, 6.25, 5.84, (4.42), 5.85, 6.28, 4.55, 5.05 = *5.66*


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 15, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> *Round 36 Results:*
> 
> 1. R' U' L' R L' U L' R' U' L' U L R U R' B b'
> ...



You may want to change that...

My results:
Race to sub-10
Average: 15.72
10.90 15.93 17.04 19.73 (8.29) (DNF) 12.43 13.85 15.18 19.48 19.62 13.07
DNF - tip caught the spacebar and stopped the timer somehow :fp The 8.29 is a new PB.


----------



## flee135 (Mar 15, 2012)

3.63, 4.10, (3.06), 3.76, 3.56, (5.07), 4.31, 4.08, 3.73, 3.64, 3.64, 4.52

Avg = 3.90


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 16, 2012)

*Sub-7

Average: 7.47*

8.34, (8.44), 7.36, 7.66, (6.43), 7.21, 8.18, 7.53, 7.33, 7.40, 6.94, 6.71 

Consistant


----------



## CuberMan (Mar 16, 2012)

*Sub 7
Average: 7.90*

5.47, (DNF(11.69)), 7.08, (5.43), 6.44, 12.80, 9.96, 8.82, 6.23, 7.11, 7.57, 7.53


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 16, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> *Round 35 Scrambles:*
> ...
> 
> *Round 36 Results:*
> ...



You changed the wrong thing.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 16, 2012)

Average: *12.95*


Spoiler



Pyraminx
Mar 16, 2012 4:21:08 PM - 4:30:32 PM

Mean: 12.79
Standard deviation: 2.65
Best Time: 7.94
Worst Time: 16.10

Best average of 5: 10.13
5-9 - 9.28 (15.36) (7.94) 9.37 11.73

Best average of 12: 12.95
1-12 - (16.10) 15.00 14.16 13.65 9.28 15.36 (7.94) 9.37 11.73 15.32 11.38 14.22


Still not great. LBL. I've been practicing real Oka and keyhole lately, and a few of these solves were Oka. I'm usually like 15-16 with those though, so I used LBL mostly here.


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 19, 2012)

*Round 36 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 3.90

*Sub-5*

WTF2L?: 5.66

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.47
Skullish: 7.67
CuberMan: 7.90

*Sub-10*

Ickathu: 12.95
ThomasJE: 15.72

Lots of people last round 

*Round 37 Scrambles:*

1. R U R L' U' R L U R U' L' B r b' 
2. R U L U' R' L' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R L B' r l b' 
3. R' U' L' R U L U L U' R U' R' U L' U' R B' u' r' b' 
4. L' R L R' U' R' B' R' B R' U B' u' r' 
5. U R L R' L' U L' U' L U' L B' u' r l b' 
6. L R U' L U L R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U L' B r' b' 
7. L U' R U R' L' R U' R' L' U L U R B' u l' 
8. R U' L R' U L' U R B U B' R' U R u' b 
9. R' L' R L U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B u r' l' b' 
10. L' R U L' U' L' R' U R U' B U' B' L' u r b' 
11. L R' U R L' U R' L' R' U R L R U' R' B' l b 
12. R' U L' R' U' L R' B' R' U' R U B' u' l b


----------



## Skullush (Mar 19, 2012)

Round 37
Goal: Sub-7
*Average of 12: 5.85*


Spoiler



1. 6.06 
2. 4.83 
3. 7.10 
4. 7.95 
5. (3.67) 
6. 3.98 
7. 4.60 
8. 7.05 
9. 5.66 
10. 7.12 
11. 4.11 
12. (8.22)


Lol, I'm trying to get sub-7 and I got sub-6. Many very easy scrambles... PB Average of 5 (4.75)


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 20, 2012)

*Average: 7.75*

7.41, 6.68, 9.06, 7.03, 5.72, 9.03, (2.02), 7.80, 8.40, (10.69), 7.40, 9.00 

Lol 2.02, If I had seen the skip during inspection it would have been faster


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 22, 2012)

*Round 37 Results:*

*Sub-7*

Skullish: 5.85
Alcuber: 7.75

*Round 38 Scrambles:*

1. U' L' R' U L R U L' U' L U' u l b' 
2. L R U' L' U R' L R' B L B' L R U R' L' r' l' b' 
3. L B' L' B L' R L R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' r' l 
4. L U' R L U L R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R' u' r l' b' 
5. U R L U R' U L' U' R L' B u r' l' b' 
6. L' R U' L U R' U' R' L R L' U R L' B u' l 
7. L R' U' R L' U' R U' R L R L' R L' B u' l 
8. L' U' R' U' L R U R U' R' U L' U' L R L B' u 
9. B R' U B' R L' U L R B' u' r b' 
10. L U' R L U L R' U' L' B' U' B L R' L' B' u r' b 
11. R L U' R' L' U L R' B L B' L R U L B' r b 
12. R U' L' R' U B L' B' L' U' L' B' u' r l b'


----------



## Skullush (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 38
Goal: Sub-7
*Average of 12: 6.53*


Spoiler



1. 6.79 
2. 8.00 
3. 7.13 
4. 5.76 
5. (8.15) 
6. 5.74 
7. 7.58 
8. 5.84 
9. 5.64 
10. 7.01 
11. 5.85 
12. (5.59)


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 23, 2012)

*Average: 7.88*

8.03, (9.76), 6.58, 8.14, 7.22, 8.70, 7.90, 9.74, 8.29, 7.64, (6.48), 6.57

Simply awful, the scrambles kinda sucked


----------



## oranjules (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 38 :
Goal : sub-3 (well, it's actually sub 4 but you don't mention it)
4.71 4.02 3.72 (3.21) 5.05 4.58 (6.72) 5.15 4.19 4.71 4.40 3.69 = 4.42


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 38
Goal: Sub-Felix Lee(Naw, sub-9)
Average: 9.87

(6.89), 7.82, 12.35, (12.82), 9.20, 8.08, 11.92, 10.24, 12.79, 9.34, 8.13, 8.79


----------



## flee135 (Mar 24, 2012)

3.98, 4.15, 4.21, 4.17, (5.24), 4.96, 4.19, 4.87, 5.03, (3.65), 4.19, 4.09

Avg = 4.38


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 26, 2012)

*Round 38 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 4.38
oranjules: 4.42

*Sub-7*

Skullish: 6.53
Alcuber: 7.88

*Sub-10*

Ninja Storm: 9.87

*Round 39 Scrambles:*

1. R L' R L R L B L B' L U L' B l' b' 
2. L B' L R B L U R' U L' U L R' L B' u' r b' 
3. L' R' U' R' U L R L B' R' B R' L' U R' B u r' 
4. U L U' L U L U R L B' u r l b' 
5. R' L' U' R' U L R' U R' L R L U' L U' R l' b' 
6. R U L U' R' L R U' R' U R' L R U' R L B r' b 
7. R L U L U' L U' B U' B' R' U' R B' u r l' b' 
8. R L R L R L U' R U' R' U L' U L U' R' L B' u' r' b' 
9. L U' R' U R' L' R L R L' R B' u l' 
10. U B' L U' B R L U L' R' L' U R' u' r l 
11. U' R L U L' R' U' R U' R' L' U' L' B' u' r' l 
12. U B' L U' B L' U' R U B' R B R' L' B u' l b


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 27, 2012)

ROUND *EPIC FAIL* 39
*Average: 14.33*


Spoiler



that stunk


Spoiler



(19.57), 17.00, 11.60, 13.23, 17.02, 13.32, 14.87, 12.68, 8.46, 17.32, (8.31), 17.82
number of times: 12/12
best time: 8.31
worst time: 19.57

current avg5: 12.82 (σ = 4.43)
best avg5: 12.00 (σ = 3.26)

current avg12: 14.33 (σ = 3.03)
best avg12: 14.33 (σ = 3.03)

session avg: 14.33 (σ = 3.03)
session mean: 14.27


----------



## Skullush (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 39
Goal: Sub-7
*Average of 12: 6.08*
1. 7.96 
2. (11.59) 
3. 4.78 
4. 5.78 
5. 6.30 
6. 6.00 
7. 7.39 
8. 5.68 
9. (3.82) 
10. 6.68 
11. 4.72 
12. 5.55 

Starting next round my goal will be sub-6.


----------



## flee135 (Mar 27, 2012)

3.82, 3.91, 3.97, (5.42), 5.22, 4.10, 4.64, 4.29, (1.84), 4.46, 3.97, 4.77
Avg = 4.32

One silly scramble, but other than that... ugh


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 27, 2012)

*Average: 6.82*

6.32, 5.47, 5.72, 7.25, (9.30), 8.28, 7.30, 8.85, (5.40+), 5.85, 5.69, 7.46

Quite a few lockups, new pyra next round, I think


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 29, 2012)

*Round 39 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 4.32

*Sub-7*

Skullish: 6.08
Alcuber: 6.82

*Sub-10*

Ickathu: 14.33

*Round 40 Scrambles:*

1. U' R L U L' R' L U R U' R' L B r l' b' 
2. U L R U' L' R' L' U' L U' R' L' B u' r' l' 
3. L U L' U R B U B' U R' U' R L B' u r' b' 
4. U R' L' U' R L U' L' U L U L B r' b' 
5. R' L U' R U L' U' L' U L U L' U' L U' B u r' l' 
6. B' R L' B L R' U' R' B' R' B R' U R B' u r l 
7. L' R' L R U' L R' L' R' U R' U' L' 
8. R' L' U' R L' U L' U L U' R U' R' U L' U R' L B' l 
9. L U R L U' L R' L' U L U R' L B u' r' b 
10. R U L U' L U L' R' L B' u l' b' 
11. U L R' U' R L' U' R' L B' u l b 
12. U R' U' R U' L' U L' R' L' R U B u' l b'


----------



## flee135 (Mar 29, 2012)

3.93, 3.98, 4.95, 4.56, 4.81, 3.59, (1.73), 3.49, (5.73), 4.09, 2.71, 3.96

Avg = 4.01

I really like scrambles 7 and 11. Overall could have been better though


----------



## Skullush (Mar 29, 2012)

Round 40
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.69*
1. 5.82 
2. (8.26) 
3. 7.81 
4. 7.16 
5. 6.13 
6. 6.30 
7. 5.79 
8. 7.72 
9. (4.52) 
10. 6.80 
11. 5.94 
12. 7.38


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 30, 2012)

*Average: 7.49*

6.04, 9.23, 6.99, 9.48, (11.68+), 5.63, (4.86), 8.08, 8.37, 6.65, 6.79, 7.60

My wrist is sore  But I don't think that's a good excuse


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 2, 2012)

*Round 40 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 4.01

*Sub-6*

Skullish: 6.69

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.49

*Round 41 Scrambles:*

1. R L U' R' U R' L' R u' r' l' 
2. R' U' R U R' L' R' U' R L R U' R L B r' l' b' 
3. R U L U' R' B L B U B L U' L r l' b' 
4. R' U L R U' L' R' L' U' L U R U' L' B' r l b' 
5. U' L R' U' R U' L' U L' U B' u r' l' 
6. R L' U' L U R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' B u' 
7. R U' L' R' U L R U R' U L' U L R' L' B r' l b' 
8. R' L' U L' U' R L' U L R' L' R' L B u' 
9. L' R L' R' L' U R B U B' R' U R' B u l 
10. U' R L U R' L' R B' R B R' L' u' r b' 
11. L U R L' U' R' L B L B U B L U u' r b 
12. U R' U' L' R L U' R' L R L' U L B r l'


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 4, 2012)

*Average: 6.95*

(4.76), 7.26, 7.51, 7.40, (19.89), 4.89, 7.79, 6.69, 6.07, 7.22, 8.18, 6.44

19 was a pop


----------



## flee135 (Apr 4, 2012)

3.30, 4.12, 3.54, 4.11, 4.23, (2.26), 3.85, 3.94, 3.97, (5.39), 5.28, 3.03

Avg = 3.94


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 5, 2012)

*Round 41 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 3.94

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.95

*Round 42 Scrambles:*

1. R L U' R' U L U L R U R B r l' 
2. R U' L R' U L' U' R U' R' L' U' L R' B' u' r l' b 
3. L' U' R' U L R' B U B' U R' L' B' u' 
4. U' R' U R' L R' L' U R U' R L R L' U' R L' B l b 
5. L R L R' L R' B' R' B' U' B' R' U' B' u' r' l b' 
6. U R' L' U' R L U' L' B' U B' L' B' L r l' 
7. U' R' L' R L' R U' R' U L' U R B' u' r' l b 
8. R' U' L R U L' R U' R' U' R L' u' r l b 
9. R L' U' L U R' U' R U R' L' B u' b 
10. L' R U' L U R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U L B r l 
11. U L U' L' U' L R L U L' R' L' R B' r l' b' 
12. U L R U' L' R' U' L R' L' R U L B' u' r l' b


----------



## Skullush (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 42
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.82*
1. 7.45 
2. 7.69 
3. 8.00 
4. 6.17 
5. 8.08 
6. 5.42 
7. 6.48 
8. (8.37) 
9. (3.97) 
10. 6.52 
11. 5.24 
12. 7.14


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 8, 2012)

*Average: 7.62*

7.60, 6.70, 7.83, 7.70, 7.32, (5.91), (9.26), 7.34, 7.75+, 7.54, 7.18, 9.23

Fail average, the +2 didn't help either...


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round 42 Results:*

*Sub-3*

Odder: 3.11

*Sub-6*

Skullish: 6.82

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.62

*Round 43 Scrambles:*

1. L' U' R L' U L' R' U' R U' R' U L' U L U R B' r b 
2. L B' L R B L R' U' R U L' B' u' r b' 
3. U L R U' L' R' B' U' R' U R B L B u l 
4. L B' L' B L' R L R' U R B U B' R' U' R' u r' l' 
5. L' R U L U' R' U L' U L R' L B' l b' 
6. L U L' U L' B' U B L U R L B' u' r l b 
7. U' R' U R' L R' U R U' R' L' U R L' B' u' r' b 
8. R U L' R' L U' L U' R U' R' U L' U' L' B' u r' l b 
9. L R L R' L R' B' R' B R' U' L' B' u' l b' 
10. L' R' U' R' U L R' L R' L' R U' R B' u r' l' 
11. U R' L' R' L U' R' U' L' U L R U R' U R' L u r' 
12. L' U' R' U L R L R B' R L B L R' L B' u' r' l


----------



## Czery (Apr 10, 2012)

Session average: 12.26
1. 9.54 
2. (20.75) 
3. 8.91 
4. 10.96 
5. 13.96+ 
6. 10.82 
7. 10.31 
8. 18.25 
9. 9.95 
10. 20.25 
11. 9.60 
12. (8.58) 

Meh.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 10, 2012)

goal sub-7
1. 8.17 
2. 9.51 
3. 9.13 
4. 8.09 
5. 10.18 
6. 7.75 
7. 11.23 
8. 10.37 
9. 7.75 
10. 10.38 
11. 8.69 
12. 10.18 
=*9.24*


----------



## flee135 (Apr 10, 2012)

3.56, 4.41, 4.90, (3.00), 5.06, 4.69, 3.50, (5.69), 3.88, 4.16, 3.51, 4.19

Avg = 4.19


----------



## Skullush (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 43
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.66*
1. 6.56 
2. 8.24 
3. 5.26 
4. 7.45 
5. 8.72 
6. 6.76 
7. (10.42) 
8. 7.18 
9. 5.08 
10. 6.05 
11. 5.34 
12. (4.46)


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 11, 2012)

*Average: 7.34*

(6.02), 6.07, (11.35), 6.34, 7.62, 7.70, 6.98, 8.03, 6.80, 8.71, 6.22, 8.91

11 was a pop


----------



## Carrot (Apr 11, 2012)

Why do I keep doing the wrong rounds????
ohh well, just wanted to mention this:
*Round 42*
2.78, 3.36, 3.68, 2.78, (6.06), 2.84, 3.02, 3.55, 2.90, 2.84, (2.11), 3.38 => *3.11*


This time I did the right one 
*Round 43*
2.71, 2.68, 4.31, 2.58, 3.90, 3.56, 3.50, 3.86, 3.02, 3.08, 3.18, 3.68 => 3.32


Goal is sub 3 as it has always been for me


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 12, 2012)

*Round 43 Results:*

*Sub-3*

Odder: 3.32
flee135: 4.19

*Sub-5*

hugarlandel: 5.80

*Sub-6*

Skullish: 6.66

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.34
Thunderbolt: 9.24

*Sub-10*

Czery: 12.26

*Round 44 Scrambles:*

1. R' U' L' R L' U L' U' R U B u' r' l b 
2. L' R U' L U R' U' L' U L U L' B u r l' 
3. U' L' R' U R' L R' U' L' B' U' B U' L U R' L' u' r' b' 
4. L U R L' U' R' U R U' R L R L' U R' L B r' 
5. L B' L' B L' R L R' B' U' R' U R B U R' L' B' u r' 
6. L U' R' U' R L' U' R' B' R' B R' U' R u' l' b 
7. R' U R' L U' R' L' U L U' R U' R' U L' R L' B' r b 
8. R' L' U L' U' R L' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L u' r' l 
9. R L' U' L U R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U L r l' 
10. U L U' L' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' B' u' r' l b 
11. R L R U R L' U' L' U' L U' B u' r' l' b' 
12. R' U L R U' L' R U' R' L' U L U' L' B u r l' b


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 12, 2012)

1. 7.28 
2. 8.03 
3. 6.41 
4. 7.07 
5. 9.84 
6. 8.21 
7. 8.76 
8. 8.08 
9. 9.90 
10. 8.71 
11. 12.33 
12. 9.00 
=*8.49*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 12, 2012)

5.50, 4.65, 6.33, 4.25, 6.13, 6.19, 5.46, 5.15, 4.15, 6.22, 5.38, 4.25 = *5.32*


----------



## Czery (Apr 12, 2012)

Session average: 10.93
1. 11.57 
2. 7.74 
3. 8.90 
4. 11.17 
5. (16.07) 
6. 7.65 
7. 12.00 
8. 15.14 
9. (7.19) 
10. 11.21 
11. 11.82 
12. 12.11 

meh.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 44
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 7.25*
1. 7.82 
2. 7.39 
3. 6.71 
4. 7.53 
5. 7.68 
6. 7.00 
7. (5.33) 
8. 6.83 
9. 5.82 
10. (10.63) 
11. 6.72 
12. 9.04 
Terrible


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 14, 2012)

*Average: 7.39*

8.04, 6.74, 6.76, (5.46), 7.68, 6.40, 7.50, 7.62, 7.22, 7.85, (8.93), 8.11

Not very good


----------



## flee135 (Apr 14, 2012)

4.27, 3.75, 3.08, (2.81), 3.96, 4.32, 4.12, 4.05, 3.43, 3.57, (5.90), 4.30

Avg = 3.89


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 15, 2012)

*Round 44 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 3.89

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 5.32
hugarlandel: 5.45

*Sub-6*

Skullish: 7.25

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.39
Thunderbolt: 8.49

*Sub-10*

Czery: 10.93

*Round 45 Scrambles:*

1. L U' R' U' R L' U R U' u' r' l' b' 
2. R' U' R U R U' R' L' U L U' B u r 
3. R' L' U L' U' R L' U' R U' R' U L' U' L U' L B' r' l b 
4. L U' R' U R L' R U R' l b' 
5. B' R L' B L R' U L B L B U' B L U' R' r l' b 
6. U' R L U L' R' U' L R L U L' R' L' R L B b' 
7. L U' R' L' R' L B' l b' 
8. U' R' L' R' L U B' R B R U' R' B' u' l' b' 
9. L R U L' R U' R' B u l' 
10. L' R L' R' L U L R U' R' U R L B r' 
11. U' R' U R' L R' L' R' L' U' L U B' u' l b' 
12. R' L' U L' U' R L U' L R' L B' u l' b

This round will end in one week because I will be away with no internet


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 15, 2012)

*Average: 7.52*

8.72, 6.57, 7.44, 6.46, 8.74, 8.15, 7.55, 6.03, 5.34, (27.64), (5.32), 10.20

Counting 10 D:

27 was three pieces pop...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 16, 2012)

4.31, 4.11, 4.27, (2.32), 4.86, (5.50), 2.81, 5.38, 4.92, 5.13, 3.65, 5.26 = *4.47*

Ummm.. A counting 2 and a worst time of 5.50. Yes please


----------



## flee135 (Apr 16, 2012)

(5.37), 3.59, 4.12, (2.27), 3.99, 3.94, 2.71, 3.71, 4.81, 4.82, 3.75, 4.81

Avg = 4.03


----------



## Skullush (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 45
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.91*
1. 7.67 
2. 6.28 
3. (11.60) 
4. (4.90) 
5. 8.26 
6. 6.59 
7. 5.95 
8. 6.13 
9. 5.07 
10. 7.49 
11. 8.40 
12. 7.23


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 19, 2012)

1. 8.86 
2. 8.45 
3. 10.28 
4. 5.32 
5. 7.84 
6. 10.90 
7. 10.77 
8. 11.27 
9. 11.41 
10. 8.49 
11. 8.45 
12. 8.62 
*=9.39*


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 45

Average of 12: *11.44*

12.50 9.30 10.97 8.81 14.44 (16.65) 13.13 9.83 12.47 10.13 (7.05) 12.84

Not terrible but i am usually sub 10 so we will see how long it takes me to be consistently sub 10 haha


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 23, 2012)

*Round 45 Results:*

*Sub-3*

flee135: 4.03

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.47

*Sub-6*

Skullish: 6.91

*Sub-7 *

Alcuber: 7.52
Thunderbolt: 9.39

*Sub-10*

Tall5001: 11.44

*Round 46 Scrambles:*

1. R U L' R' L U' R U R' U L' U L U' L' l b' 
2. R' U' R U R' U' L' U L' B' u' l b 
3. U R L U' R' L' U L' B' U' B' L' B' u 
4. L' R U L U' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U L' B u l b' 
5. U L R U' L' R' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' R' L B u' b' 
6. R U' L' R' U L U R U' R L R L' U B' u l 
7. R L R' L' U L' B' U' B U' L U L' l' b' 
8. L' R U L U' R' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' R L' B r' 
9. L R U' R U R L' U L' U' B L' B' L' U R L l 
10. U L U' L' U L R' L' R U' R' L' r' b' 
11. R' L' R U B' U B L' l' b' 
12. U' R' L' R' L U R' U R U' R' U R' L' B' u r l' b


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 46

Average of 12: *10.69*

11.13 11.30 9.65 10.58 (14.53) 10.83 8.41 12.46 10.91 9.28 (6.97) 12.30

Closer to sub 10!! Still working on learning the last 2 alg for LBL i keep getting confused on which goes which way!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2012)

4.33, 3.47, 2.98, 4.49, 5.87, 4.52, 3.67, 2.95, 4.17, 3.86, 4.35, 5.15 = *4.10

*I think I'm finally getting the hang of CN.


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 24, 2012)

*Average: 6.59*

6.66, 5.96, 5.57, 6.45, 7.13, 6.83, (5.29), 7.00, 7.75, 6.82, 5.73, (19.86)

Easy scrambles. 19 was a pop


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 26, 2012)

*Round 46 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.10

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.59

*Sub-10*

Tall5001: 10.69

*Round 47 Scrambles:*

1. R L' U L' U' L' R' U' L' U' L U' B u r' b' 
2. U L R' U' R L' R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' R' L' B' r' l 
3. R' U L' R' U' L R' U' L' U L R U R' L u r' l' b 
4. U R' L' U' R B' U' B U' L' B u' r' l 
5. L U' L' U' R U' R' U L' U' L U' R B u r b' 
6. U' L' R L' U L' B' R B R U R' l' b 
7. L B' L R B L R' L' B L' B' L u r b 
8. R' U L R U' L' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' r' l' b 
9. L R U' R U R L' U' L' U' L U R' L' l' b 
10. L' R' L R' L R' L' U' R' L' R' U R L R U R' L B' r' b 
11. R' U' R L U L' U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U R' L B' u' r l 
12. R U' L R' U L' U' R B U B R B R U L B' u' r' l'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 26, 2012)

4.59, 4.13, 4.94, 4.06, 4.36, 4.94, 4.72, 3.80, 4.94, 5.22, 5.40, 4.81 = *4.67

*Not too bad. Only one counting 5.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 26, 2012)

Average of 12: *10.87*

9.86 11.19 (13.41) 12.25 12.27 9.91 10.61 (6.58) 12.43 9.77 13.27 7.18

Eh not bad a counting 7 so thats good!! Still working on sub 10!!


----------



## Skullush (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 47
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.23*
1. 4.79 
2. (3.63) 
3. (9.85) 
4. 6.03 
5. 5.94 
6. 5.23 
7. 6.75 
8. 7.56 
9. 5.16 
10. 7.21[Tip pop] 
11. 6.51 
12. 7.16 

Relatively easy scrambles at the beginning


----------



## Czery (Apr 26, 2012)

8.23, 10.04, (20.52), 16.83, 14.60, 9.96, 9.52, (6.94), 10.77, 8.27, 11.78+, 10.17 = 11.02 (σ = 2.74)


----------



## challasndp (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you teach me how to get sub 10 plz......my current avg is 25. Please


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 27, 2012)

challasndp said:


> Can you teach me how to get sub 10 plz......my current avg is 25. Please


 
Well if you learn this method you can be sub 15 pretty easily!


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 30, 2012)

*Average: 7.06*

6.08, 8.75, 7.92, 8.07, 7.01, 8.91, 6.17, (4.82), (18.02), 6.16, 6.52, 5.03

I thought it would be slower than this 

18 was 3 pieces pop on 2-flip


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 30, 2012)

*Round 47 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.67

*Sub-6*

Skullish: 6.23

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.06

*Sub-10*

Tall5001: 10.87

@rickcube, are you still in the sub-5 race?

*Round 48 Scrambles:*

1. L' U' R L' U L' U R' U' R' l b 
2. R' L U L' U' R U R U R' U' R' L u' b 
3. R U' L U R' L' R B' R B L u l b' 
4. R' L' U' L' R U L' U R U' R L R L' U' L' B r l 
5. L' R L' B' R L B L R U L' u r l' b 
6. R' U R U' R U' B U' B' R' U L u r l b' 
7. U R' L' U' R L U' L' U L U L' U' B' u' r' l 
8. R' L U' R U L' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' R' L B' u' r l b' 
9. L B' L R B L R' L' U L R U L' B l' 
10. L U' R' U R L' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' R B' u' l b' 
11. R U' L U R' L' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R L' B b 
12. L R' U L U' L R' U R' U L' U L U' R' B' u' l'


----------



## Alcuber (May 1, 2012)

*Average: 7.10*

(3.52), (8.84), 7.14, 7.01, 7.75, 7.00, 6.04, 7.41, 6.62, 8.41, 5.09, 8.53


----------



## Skullush (May 4, 2012)

Round 48
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.33*
1. (4.46) 
2. 4.68 
3. 5.18 
4. 7.36 
5. 7.08 
6. 6.72 
7. 5.28 
8. 5.66 
9. 6.06 
10. 9.41 
11. 5.87 
12. (14.08) 

Counting 9 ruined it, average probably would have been 5.xy otherwise

Btw, not trying to be picky or anything, but I just noticed you've been spelling my username wrong, it's "Skullush"


----------



## Alcuber (May 4, 2012)

*Round 48 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 6.33

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.10

*Round 49 Results:*

1. L R' U L U' L R L B L B' L U R' u r' b' 
2. L R U' L U L R L B' R' B R' L B' u' r' l b' 
3. R' U R' L U' R' L' U' L R' L' R U' L' B u' r' l' 
4. R U L U' R' L' R' U L' U L U' R' L B' u l b' 
5. U R' L' R' L U R' L' U L B' u' r' l' b 
6. R' U' L' R U L U L U' R U' R' U L' U' R L u' r b 
7. L' U' L' R U L' R' U' L' B' U' B U' L U R L B u' r' l' b 
8. R' U L' R L U' L' B L' B' L' R L' b 
9. U R' U' R B' U' R' U R B L r' l' b' 
10. L' R U L U' R' U L' U' L U R L' B' u' l' 
11.  R L U L U' L R' L R L U L' R' L' U' L u' r' b 
12. R L U' R' U L B' U' B U' L U' R' B' u' r l'



Skullush said:


> Btw, not trying to be picky or anything, but I just noticed you've been spelling my username wrong, it's "Skullush"



:fp On my part. How I never noticed that is beyond me. I will spell it correctly from now on


----------



## Skullush (May 4, 2012)

Round 49
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.70*
1. 5.60 
2. 6.40 
3. 6.91 
4. (9.86) 
5. 7.84 
6. 6.67 
7. 7.40 
8. 5.74 
9. (4.11) 
10. 4.69 
11. 7.89 
12. 7.88 



Alcuber said:


> :fp On my part. How I never noticed that is beyond me. I will spell it correctly from now on


 
Easy thing to miss I suppose, haha. Thank you.


----------



## Alcuber (May 7, 2012)

*Average: 7.00* >_<

(5.38), 7.66, 7.53, 9.34, 6.41, (11.22+), 5.43, 5.52, 5.60, 7.31, 7.16, 8.00

6.984 average without the +2 :/

Edit: The actual average was 6.996. Technically sub-7 but whatever.


----------



## Alcuber (May 7, 2012)

*Round 49 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 6.70

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.00

*Round 50 Scrambles:*

1. R' U L' R' U' L R L' R' U' R L R U R' L u' r l' b' 
2. L U' R L U L U R' U L' U L U R L r l' 
3. R' U L' U' R L R' U' L' U L R U R' u r' b' 
4. L R U' L' U R' L U' R U' R' U L' R B u r' l' b 
5. U' R L U L' R' U L B L B' L U' R B' u r' l' 
6. U' L R' U' R U' L' R' U' L' U B u' r' b 
7. R' L U' R U L' U R B U B' R L r 
8. R L' U L' U' L' R' U L U' R U' R' U L' R' B u' r l b 
9. R' L U' R U L' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' L B u' l 
10. U' R' L' R L' U L' U R' L R L' U R' L B r l' 
11. R' U L U' R' L' R' U L U' R U' R' U L' U' R' L' u l b 
12. L R' U L' U' R U' R U B' R B R L B b'


----------



## Skullush (May 7, 2012)

Round 50
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.73*
1. 8.00 
2. (8.80) 
3. 7.39 
4. 6.55 
5. 6.19 
6. 7.02 
7. 5.76 
8. 8.30 
9. 6.29 
10. (5.14) 
11. 5.90 
12. 5.90 

Need to actually warm up before doing these...


----------



## Alcuber (May 8, 2012)

*Average: 7.32*

8.43, 8.72, 6.23, 8.20, 7.82, (9.15), 6.63, 7.44, 8.12, 5.85, (5.47), 5.77

Not terrible, thanks to those three 5s at the end


----------



## Alcuber (May 10, 2012)

*Round 50 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 6.73

*Sub-7* 

Alcuber: 7.32

*Round 51 Scrambles:*

1. L' R' U L U' L R L' U' R' L' B' u l' 
2. L' R' L' R' L' R' L R U R' U' L u' r l b 
3. R U R L' U' R L R' B' R' B' U' B' R' U' R' L B' r' b 
4. R' U' B' R' B R' U R L' u' r' l 
5. L' U' R L' U R' L' U R B U' B' R' U L l' 
6. L' R' U' R' U L R' U' R U' R' U R B u' 
7. L' R' U' R' U L R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' L' B' u' r' l' 
8. R L U' R' L' U L' R U' R' U R' L R U B l b' 
9. R' U L' U' R L R L' U L U' L R' L' U' L B' u l' b 
10. R L' U L' l b 
11. L R' U R L' R U R' U' R' u' r l' b' 
12. R' U' L' R L' U R L U L' R' L' U' L' B' u' l 



Spoiler



No that 10th scramble is not fake :O


----------



## Skullush (May 10, 2012)

Round 51
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 7.45*
1. 7.35 
2. 5.76 
3. 5.14 
4. 6.48 
5. 10.00 
6. 5.23 
7. 12.48+ 
8. (5.02) 
9. 7.16 
10. (DNF(6.73)) 
11. 5.67 
12. 9.19 

Tips fell off like 4 times...


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 10, 2012)

Round 51: 10.91

16.93, 9.80, 8.35, 12.41, 9.66, 13.70+, 8.62+, (21.79), 13.08, (5.03), 10.17, 6.37

Man, I suck.


----------



## Alcuber (May 14, 2012)

*Average: 6.98*

6.63, 9.97, 8.79, 5.38, 6.79, 5.02, 6.16, 7.03, 5.90, (2.27), 8.09, (12.19+)

That didn't deserve to be sub-7...


----------



## Alcuber (May 14, 2012)

*Round 51 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 7.45

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.98

*Sub-10*

Ninja Storm: 10.91

*Round 52 Scrambles:*

1. L U R L' U' R' U R' L R L' U R' L' u l' 
2. L' R U L U' R' U R' u r 
3. U R L' U' R' L U' R U' B U' B' R' U' L B r' l' b 
4. U R L' R U' R L' R L U L' R' L' U' B u 
5. L' U' R L' U R' L' U' L' U L U' R U R' U' L u' r' l b 
6. R L U' R' U L' B' U' R' U R B U u l b' 
7. L B' L R B L R L B' R' B R' L' U R' L r' b' 
8. L R' U L U' L R L' U L R U R' U L' B' u' r l' b' 
9. L U' R' U R' L' R' U L' U' B L' B' L' R L' B u l b' 
10. L' R' U R' L U' R L' U' L U R B r' l' 
11. L R U' R U R L' U L R L U' L' R' L' U' R L' r' l 
12. L U' R U R' L' U L' U B' U B L U' L' B' r l' b


----------



## Skullush (May 14, 2012)

Round 52
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.33*
1. (8.14) 
2. 4.51 
3. 5.73 
4. (4.03) 
5. 6.16 
6. 5.67 
7. 6.63 
8. 7.83 
9. 6.17 
10. 7.79 
11. 6.33 
12. 6.50


----------



## Alcuber (May 15, 2012)

*Average: 6.76*

7.15, 6.35, (10.25), (3.46), 7.27, 6.64, 8.09, 6.85, 7.30, 5.53, 6.15, 6.27


----------



## Alcuber (May 17, 2012)

*Round 52 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 6.33

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.76

*Round 53 Scrambles:*

1. L R U' L' U R' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' L B' u r l' b' 
2. U' L R U R' L' U R U' R L B' u r' l' b' 
3. L U' R L U R' L U' L R' L' R U B' u r' l' 
4. R U L' R' L R U' R' U L' U' L R L u' r l b 
5. R L U R' L' U' R' L B' R' B R' L' R' B u r' l' b' 
6. L U' R' U R' L' R' L R' B L B' L R U R' L B u r' b 
7. L U L' U' L' R U' R' U R' L R U R' u r b' 
8. U' R L U R' L' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' R L' u r' b' 
9. R L R U R L' R U' B U' B' R' U r l' b 
10. B' R L' B L R' U' R U' R' U L' U L U' R B r' l' b 
11. U' L' R L' U L' R' L' U L R U' R' U' L' B r' l' b 
12. R' U' R L U R' L' R U' R L' B r


----------



## Skullush (May 18, 2012)

Round 53
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.63*
1. 5.95 
2. 7.55 
3. 6.71 
4. 6.63+ 
5. 6.28 
6. (9.88) 
7. 5.29 
8. (4.64) 
9. 7.23 
10. 5.87 
11. 8.78 
12. 6.03 

Meh... I'm starting to lose interest in Pyraminx


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2012)

4.69, 5.14, 5.06, 5.55, 4.75, 5.79, 4.96, 4.96, 5.38, 4.97, 5.90, 5.10 = *5.17*


----------



## Alcuber (May 19, 2012)

*Average: 7.08*

7.28, 5.61, (4.72), 6.94, 6.52, 7.00, 6.80, 8.83, 6.16, (13.19), 8.84, 6.84



Spoiler: Video








Bad quality is bad, and no sound for whatever reason


----------



## Alcuber (May 21, 2012)

*Round 53 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 5.17

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 6.63

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.08

*Round 54 Scrambles:*

1. R L' R' L U L' B' U' B U' L U' R L B' u' l' 
2. R' U R U' L R U R' U' L' R L' u' r l' b' 
3. L R' U R L' U' R U R' U R U R' U' R L' B' u' l' 
4. L U' R U L' R L R L' R' L' B u 
5. R L U R' L' U R U' B U' B' R' U L' B' l b 
6. U' L' R L' U L' R' U L' U' B L' B' L' U R' L' B u l b 
7. U B' L U' B L' R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U' R' B r' b 
8. R L R' L' U L' U L U' R U B' r b 
9. L U R L' U' B' R B R U' R L l 
10. L' U' R' U L R U' L' B' U' B U' L R L' B u b' 
11. L R L R' L U' L' U L U L' u' r' l b' 
12. U' R' U R' L R' L' U' L' B' U' B U' L R L B' u r b'


----------



## Skullush (May 21, 2012)

Round 54
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.18*
1. 6.59 
2. (4.86) 
3. 5.69 
4. 5.95 
5. 6.32 
6. 6.07 
7. 6.66 
8. 5.74 
9. 5.28 
10. 6.10 
11. 7.38 
12. (11.56)


----------



## Alcuber (May 23, 2012)

*Average: 7.40*

(9.75), 6.97, 7.59, (5.18), 8.31, 6.61, 7.41, 6.90, 7.84, 7.90, 9.30, 5.19

Slow


----------



## Alcuber (May 24, 2012)

*Round 54 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 6.18

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.40

*Round 55 Scrambles:*

1. R L' U L' U' L' R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U' R u' r' b 
2. U R L R' L' U L B l b' 
3. L' R' L R U' R' L R L' R' L' B' u r' l b 
4. L' R L U' B U' B' R L' B' u' l 
5. L' R U L' U' L' R' L' B L' B' L' U' B' r' b' 
6. L' R U' L U' R' U L' U L U R' L B r' l' b 
7. L' R' U L R L' U' B L' B' L' R' L' B' u r l' b 
8. L U' B' L' U' B U' R U' R' L' U L R L B' r l' b' 
9. L U R L' U' R' U' L' U L R' L B u l' 
10. U R' L' R' L U' R' U' R U' B U' B' R' L B u' l' b' 
11. R L R U R L U' L U' L' U L U u' l b 
12. R L U' R' L' U' L' U' L U R' L' B' u l b


----------



## Skullush (May 24, 2012)

Round 55
Goal: Sub-6
*Average of 12: 6.17*
1. 5.70 
2. 5.84 
3. 5.78 
4. 7.44 
5. (4.12) 
6. 6.07 
7. 5.81 
8. 5.76 
9. 5.82 
10. 6.60 
11. (10.65) 
12. 6.83 

Just a suggestion, since Pyraminx is a relatively quick puzzle, maybe do a mean of 3 averages of 12? Also because getting lucky is so common with this puzzle. It's of course up to you, though.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 24, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Just a suggestion, since Pyraminx is a relatively quick puzzle, maybe do a mean of 3 averages of 12? Also because getting lucky is so common with this puzzle. It's of course up to you, though.



I wouldn't jump straight into 3 Ao12's, but maybe 3 Ao5's. That way, we make it a bit longer, but not too long.


----------



## Alcuber (May 26, 2012)

*Average: 7.84 :fp*

7.14, 6.68, 8.29, 8.59, 8.38, 8.26, (10.57), 6.59, 8.30, 8.03, (6.06), 8.14

On the 6.68, 10.57 and 6.06 my keyboard stopped responding and started to make a weird high pitched noise. It was about 1.5-2 seconds of spamming the spacebar before the timer would stop >_<. Next round if this doesn't stop I will use my stackmat. 

@Different format:

I like the idea of 3 averages, I think 3 averages of 12 would be fine, but I think some people would think that might be too long. So I think I will trial 3 averages of 5 from next round.

(Another thing that might work is if it was 3 averages of 12, but the rounds were weekly instead.)


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 26, 2012)

4.88, 3.56, 5.91, 5.47, 4.16, 5.63, 5.29, 2.75, 4.50, 4.61, 5.69, 5.95 = *4.97*


----------



## ThomasJE (May 26, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> @Different format:
> 
> I like the idea of 3 averages, I think 3 averages of 12 would be fine, but I think some people would think that might be too long. So I think I will trial 3 averages of 5 from next round.
> 
> (Another thing that might work is if it was 3 averages of 12, but the rounds were weekly instead.)



Currently, we do 24 solves per week. Changing to the 3 x Ao5 format, we would do 30 solves per week. If we do 1 round per week with the 3 x Ao12, then we would do 36 solves per week. So, I would suggest doing the 3 x Ao5 format for 1 or 2 weeks, and then do the 1 round per week of 3 x Ao12.


----------



## Alcuber (May 26, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Currently, we do 24 solves per week. Changing to the 3 x Ao5 format, we would do 30 solves per week. If we do 1 round per week with the 3 x Ao12, then we would do 36 solves per week. So, I would suggest doing the 3 x Ao5 format for 1 or 2 weeks, and then do the 1 round per week of 3 x Ao12.



Hmm, seems a bit complicated, 3 averages of 12 for 1 week seems like it could work well, maybe I'll try that. Although maybe 1 week of 3 averages of 5 and then the next week 3 averages of 12? Although 3 averages of 5 is only 15 solves per week I think maybe. Next round 3 averages of 5 (3 days) and then the round after that 3 averages of 12 (weekly of bi-weekly?) If that was bi-weekly it would be 51 solves. 36 pyra solves in 3 days isn't too time consuming, although if someone doesn't want to do that then they can just compete once a week. (Actually I'm liking this idea now )

tl;dr

Next week: 3 x Average of 5
Week after: 3 x Average of 12

And it continues, I think this would work.

(Sorry this post is sort of random and that I contradicted myself lol, I hope it makes a bit of sence though )


----------



## Alcuber (May 29, 2012)

Sorry for not updating yesterday, I was kinda busy 

*Round 55 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.97

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 6.17

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.84

*Round 56 Scrambles:*

So new format trialling, this round 3 averages of 5, next round 3 averages of 12.

*Average 1:*



Spoiler



1. U' R' L R' U L' U' R' L' U' L U R L' B' r l' b' 
2. L' U' R' U' L R U' L' U' L U' R U' R' U' R' B' l b 
3. L R U L' R U' R' U' B U' B' R' U' R' L' B' u' l' b' 
4. L' R' U' L R U L' U L R U' R' U L u l b' 
5. L' R' U L R U' R U' R L' B' r l b



*Average 2:*



Spoiler



1. L R U L' R U' R U' L' U L U L' U' L U' R L u' r' 
2. U R' U' R' U R' U L' U L R' L B' u l' b' 
3. U L' R' L U' R U' R U R' U R U' R' U R' L' B' u r l b' 
4. L R L' R' U' R U' R' L' U' L U L B u r' l' 
5. L U' R L U L' R' L' B u' r l b'



*Average 3:*



Spoiler



1. B' U' R' U R B U' R' L r l' b 
2. R' U R U' R B U B' U R L B' u' r l' 
3. R L R L R U' L U' R U' R' U R L B' u r' l b 
4. U R U L R' U L U L R U' R' L B r 
5. R L' U' L U R' L R' B L B' L R' L u r l b


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 29, 2012)

Sub 8 goal, but I did pretty well today

8.26, 5.64, 8.78, 8.31, 6.52= *7.70*

8.78, 9.81, 8.04, 6.29, 6.34= *7.72*

6.49, 6.42, 6.58, 8.06, 7.35= *6.81*


----------



## Skullush (May 30, 2012)

Round 56
Goal: Sub-6
*Mean of 3: 6.30
*
Average of 5: 6.74
1. 6.63 
2. 7.48 
3. (30.96) 
4. 6.10 
5. (5.72) 

Average of 5: 5.72
1. 4.76 
2. 6.02 
3. 6.38 
4. (4.73) 
5. (8.11) 

Average of 5: 6.44
1. (4.50) 
2. 6.99 
3. 6.93 
4. 5.41 
5. (10.08) 

My tips are acting weird...


----------



## Alcuber (May 30, 2012)

*Mean: 7.00* (Dangit )

*Average 1: 7.35*

(9.22), 7.34, 7.04, 7.66, (6.19)

Bad.

*Average 2: 6.56*

(5.10), 6.81, (7.69), 6.50, 6.38

Good.

*Average 3: 7.10*

(4.16), 7.35, (8.41), 7.32, 6.63

Meh.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 30, 2012)

Mean of 3: *4.96*

5.20, 5.66, 4.26, 3.82, 4.63 = *4.70*
5.06, 3.09, 5.10, 4.67, DNF = *4.94*
4.98, 5.45, 6.50, 5.33, 3.65 = *5.25*

These were really hard scrambles for some reason


----------



## Alcuber (May 31, 2012)

*Round 56 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.96

*Sub-6*

Skullush: 6.30

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.00

*Sub-8*

cuberkid10: 7.41

*Round 57 Scrambles:*

This round the format is mean of 3 average of *12*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R L U' R' U L' R' L u' r' l' b 
2. U' L' R' U L B' R' B' U' B' R' U R B' u' r b' 
3. R' L' R L U L' U L R U R' U' R u' r l' b' 
4. R U L U' R' L' U L' U' B L' B' L' U L' B u' l b' 
5. L' R U' L U B U B' U R' U R L u' r' l' b' 
6. R' U' L' R U L U R U R' U' R' L B' u' r' b 
7. L' U' R L' U L' R' L B L B U B L U' R L u' r' l b' 
8. U' L R U R' L' R U' R' L' U L U B' r' b' 
9. U R' U' L' R' U' R' U R' L R U' R' L' r' l b 
10. L R U' L U L R' U R' L' R' U' R L R U' R' B r' 
11. L R' U L' U L' U L R U' R' L' B' r 
12. R L' U L U' R' U R U' B U' B' R' U B' l'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L R U L' R U' R U' R' B' R' B R' U R L' r l' b' 
2. L' R' U L R U' L' U B' U B L U L' B' r b 
3. R' L' U' R L' U L' R' L' R' U' R L R U' R B' l' b 
4. L' R' L R L' U' L U' R U' R' U R' L u r l b' 
5. L' U L U R L b 
6. L U' R' U' R L' U' L B L B U B L U R' L u r' l 
7. L U' R' U' R L' U L' U L U' R U R' U' R' B' r l b' 
8. R L R U R L' U' L R L U L' R' L' U R' L' B r' b' 
9. R L R' L' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' L' r' b 
10. R L' U' L U R' U' R U R' U R U' R u l' 
11. L' U' R' U L R' U R' U' R L' B' u' r l b' 
12. U R L R' L' R B U B' R' U' R' B' u' r b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. R' U' L' R L' U L U' L U u' r b 
2. U' L' R L' U L' U' R' U' R' B u r l' b 
3. R' U L' U' R L R' L B' R' B R' B u l' 
4. R U L U' R' L B L' B' L' U L B u' l' 
5. L' R' U R' L U' L' U L U' L R' L' R' L B' u' r' l' b 
6. R' L' R' L R' U' L R' L' R' U R' U R' L u r l 
7. L R' U R L' U R' L R L' U u' r' l 
8. R' U L U' R' L' R' U' L R' L' R' L' r' b' 
9. U' L' R L' U L' U R' U R' L B' u' b 
10. R' U L' U' R L U' R U' R' U L u' r' l' b 
11. L' R U' L U R U' L' U L R U' R' L' l' 
12. L U' R' U' R L' U' L R L U L' R' L' R' u r' l


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 1, 2012)

Mean of 3: *4.34*

4.43, 4.57, 5.48, 4.02, (8.04), 4.17, 5.91, (2.61), 6.41, 3.59, 3.98, 2.95 = *4.55*

(4.01), 4.62, 4.09, 4.92, 4.08, 4.53, 4.45, 5.10, (5.45), 4.22, 4.32, 4.99 = *4.53*

3.69, 4.02, 3.74, 4.50, 4.95, 4.03, 3.48, (5.01), 3.04, 4.58, (2.82), 3.33 = *3.94*



3.51 average of 5 at the end of the first average! And my second (or third) sub 4 average of 12 ever!


----------



## Skullush (Jun 1, 2012)

I won't be competing for now because I no longer have a decent pyraminx. I just wanted to let you know that it has nothing to do with the formatting of the race. I'm back in as soon as I get another puzzle


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 2, 2012)

*Mean: 7.11*

*Average 1: 6.90*

7.36, 7.96, 6.78, 6.81, 7.38, 7.82, 7.26, 5.44, (8.41), (5.01), 6.31, 5.85

*Average 2: 6.75*

(9.20), 9.03, 6.38, 5.23, 4.39, 6.54, 7.44, 8.38, (3.91), 4.96, 8.37, 6.82

Bad start

*Average 3: 7.68* :fp

(5.16), 8.72, 6.33, 7.49, 8.72, (10.62), 7.16, 6.29, 10.61, 9.55+, 5.26, 6.69

Terrible, killed the mean


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Jun 3, 2012)

1. 6.19, 6.23, 6.74, (5.63), (7.03) = 6.39
2. 5.09, (4.91), 5.46, (8.42), 5.17 = 5.24
3. (3.73), 6.02, (9.06), 4.52, 4.92 = 5.15


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 57 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.34

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.11

*Round 58 Scrambles:*

This round the format is 3 averages of *5*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R L R' L' R U R' U L' U L U' R' L r l b 
2. L' R L' R' U R U' R' L' U L r l' b 
3. L' R' L R U L R L U' L' R' L' U B' u' l' 
4. R' U L' U' R L U' R U' B U' B' R B' u' b 
5. R L R' L' U R U' R' U' R U R' B u' l





Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' R' U R' L R' L' B' U' R' U R B U R' L' B u' r' b' 
2. L U' B' L' U' B U' R U R' U' L l' b' 
3. L' R U' L U R' U L' B' U' B U' B u' r' l b' 
4. L' U' R L' U L' R' U' L' U' L U R' L B u' r l 
5. L' R L R' U' L' U L R' L B' u' r' l'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. R' U L U' R' L' R' U' L R' L' R U' L r 
2. U' L R U L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U L B' r l' b' 
3. R' L' U' R L' U L' U R U' R L R L' U' R L B u' r' l b' 
4. L' R U L' U' L' R' U L' U L R U R' L' B' b 
5. U L' R' L U' R U R U' R' U' R U R' U' L' u' r l'



@Kamil Fiedoruk: You did three averages of 5 instead of 12. Was that a result for the previous week?


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 5, 2012)

_*57*_

8.14, 6.22, 6.72, 11.88, 6.23 = 7.03
7.35, 7.15, 7.50, 9.12, 12.81=7.99
6.05, 6.91, 7.39, 5.09, 6.72=6.56

3O5-7.19


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 6, 2012)

*Mean: 7.02....*

*Average 1: 6.01*

(5.11), (8.48), 5.82, 7.06, 5.15

Nice

*Average 2: 7.57*

(9.00), (6.55), 6.84, 7.11, 8.77

Not great.

*Average 3: 7.48*

(5.27), 7.38, 7.91, (8.19), 7.15

Not great.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 6, 2012)

Mean of 3: *4.79*
4.81, 5.48, 2.71, 6.90, 5.53 = *5.21
*4.79, 4.06, 5.70, 5.50, 3.71 = *4.78
*3.67, 5.24, 4.33, 2.83, 5.13 = *4.38
*
Hmm...
2: 2
3: 2 
4: 4
5: 6
6: 1

That could use some work. Too many 5s.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 8, 2012)

*Round 58 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.79

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.02
Daniel Liamitz: 7.19

*Round 59 Scrambles:*

This round the format is 3 averages of *12*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L' R L R' U L' U' L R' L' B u' r' l' b' 
2. L' U' R L' U L' R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L l b' 
3. L' U' R L' U L' R' L' R U' R' U R' L R B' u' r l 
4. L B' L R B L B U B' U R' U u' r l b 
5. R' L U' R U L' U' L R' L' R U R L' r' l' b 
6. R L' U' L U R' L' U B' U B L U' L B' u l b' 
7. L R' U' R U L U' L R L' B u r' 
8. L R' U' R U B L B U B L U B' u' r' b' 
9. L' R U L U' R' U L R' L' R U L B' u' r' l' 
10. U' L R U R' L' U L' B' U' B U' L U' R' L' u r' l' 
11. R' L' R' L R' U' L' U L U L' U' L U R L' u l b 
12. U' L' R L' U L' R' U R' L R L' U' R L B u r' l' b





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L B' L' B L' R L R' U' L' U L R U R L' B u' r l 
2. L' R U' L U R' U' L' U' L U R' L' B' u' r b' 
3. R L' U L' U' L' R' U R' L R L U' L R' L' u' l' b' 
4. L B' L' B L' R L R L B' R' B R' L' U L B' r' 
5. L U' L' R U' R' U L' U' L U' R B u b 
6. U L' R' L U' R' U' R' U' R' u l' 
7. R' U' L' R U L U L' U L R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L B u' l b 
8. L' R U L U' R' L R B' R L B L R L B u' r' l b' 
9. L U R L' U' R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U B' u' r l b 
10. U' R' U R' L R' L' U R U' R' U R' B u' r l b' 
11. R L U R' L' R' L R L U' L U' R' B r l 
12. L R U L' R U' R' U' B U' B' R' B' u' r





Spoiler: Average 3



1. R U L U' R' L' R' L R L' R' L B' u l b 
2. R' L' R' L R' U' R U R L' B u l' b 
3. R U' L' R' U L U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U R L' B u b 
4. U' R L U R' L' U L' B' U' B U' L U R' L' B u b' 
5. U' L R U L' R' U' L R' L' R' U R' U' R' L' B u r' l 
6. R L U L U' L R' L U R U' R' L' U' R B 
7. U R' L' U' R L U' L' U L R U R L' u' r l b 
8. R' U' R L U L' U L' U L R' L u' r' l b 
9. L R' U' R U L' U L R' L' R U' R' L B u' r l 
10. L' R' L' R' L' R' L U' R U' R' U L' U' L B' l' b 
11. L R' U L' U' R U' L' B' U B u' l b' 
12. R' U L U' R' L' U R' U' R L u' r' b'


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 9, 2012)

*Mean: 7.07*

*Average 1: 7.19*

7.60, 7.13, 6.46, (9.75+), 7.72, 5.62, 7.24, 8.35, 7.35, (5.13), 6.66, 7.83

*Average 2: 6.91*

7.74, (10.75+), 6.91, 6.83, 5.85, 5.30, 7.19, 8.50, 6.96, 7.66, 6.19, (3.82)

*Average 3: 7.10*

7.32, 6.29, 5.12, 7.75, 6.85, 4.73, 9.59, 8.75, 7.60, (9.73), 7.00, (4.67)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 9, 2012)

Mean of 3: *4.66
*
4.31, 4.11, 4.46, 9.68+, 5.10, 4.36, 5.36, 3.52, 3.73, 4.82, 4.36, 4.49 =* 4.51*

6.60, 5.23, 7.42, 3.98, 4.70, 3.33, 5.06, 5.41, 4.35, 5.57, 5.15, 3.14 = *4.94
*
2.94, 5.13, 4.11, 13.27, 5.23, 5.03, 4.44, 5.18, 4.96, 3.12, 4.59, 3.55 = *4.53*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sick of being so bad at pyraminx, so I've been practicing a little; I figured I'd compete this week. I'm not sure if I'll make it every week, but since I had time, here it is this week. I figure I'll go for sub-12 since my best average in competition was just over 12, and that was with incredibly lucky scrambles.

*Race to sub-12*

14.59, (10.93), 11.77, 16.77, 12.11, 13.83, 14.80, 11.36, 14.46, 15.30, 16.36, (18.90) = 14.14
9.78, 13.43, 16.31, 14.66, 10.50, 10.75, 12.65, (34.53), 12.25, 10.80, 12.09, (7.19) = 12.32
16.90, 8.53, 13.27, 9.96, 11.56, (17.81), 11.91, 11.52, (9.72), 10.83, 15.06, 11.21 = 12.19

Mean of 3: *12.88*

That's actually quite a major improvement for me! I've finally gotten where I'm able to use keyhole or Oka interchangeably depending on which looks best. I still mess up Oka sometimes because I don't do well enough looking ahead to avoid the bad case.

I know, you'd figure I would be half this time with a nice method like that, but that's typical of me with all puzzles, not just pyraminx.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 11, 2012)

*Round 59 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.66

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.07

*Sub-12*

Mike Hughey: 12.88

*Round 60 Scrambles:*

The format for this round is 3 averages of *5*


Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' R' L' R L' U L' U' R U B' R B R' u r l b 
2. U B' L U' B L' U' L' B' U B L U' R L' B u' r' b' 
3. L' U R L U' R' U L' U L U' R U B u r' b' 
4. U' L R U L' U' R' U' R L' B' u r b 
5. L' R U L' U' L' R' U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U R L' u r' l





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' L' R' U L R U' R U' R' U R' L B' u r' b 
2. L' U' R L' U L' R' U' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L r' l' b 
3. R' U' L' R L' U L' U' R' B' R' B R L' B u r' l' 
4. R U' L R' U L R U' R' U R' L R U R B u' r' 
5. L' R' L R U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' L u r' l' b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L R U' L' R' U R U' R' U L' U' u' r 
2. U' L R' U' R U' L' B' R' U' R U B U R' L B' u' l b 
3. R U' L U R' L' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' R' L B r' l b' 
4. L R U' R U R L' U' L' B' U B L U' L u r b 
5. R' U' L' R U L U L R' L' R U' R L' B l'


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 12, 2012)

*Average: 6.95 (Finally a sub-7 mean)*

*Average 1: 7.17*

6.02, 8.25, (8.42), 7.23, (4.27)

*Average 2: 6.47*

6.54, (9.36), 7.17, (5.38), 5.71

*Average 3: 7.20*

6.49, (9.03), 7.24, 7.88, (5.44)

On that 5.44 I tried to track the edges in inspection as best I could so it would make my lookahead easier, I guess it paid off


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 12, 2012)

Mean of 3: *4.71*
3.91, 5.57, 4.73, 5.54, 3.28 = *4.73*
4.67, 4.74, 3.03, 7.75, 3.86 = *4.42*
3.25, 6.48, 6.03, 4.51, 4.41 = *4.98*


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 14, 2012)

*Round 60 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.71

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.95

*Round 61 Scrambles:*

The format for this round is 3 averages of *12*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. B' R L' B L R' U R U' R' U L' U' L R' u r' 
2. L' R' L' R' L' R' U' L' B' U' B U' B u' r' l' 
3. L U' R' U R' L' R L' B L' R' B' R' L' R L B' u r' l' 
4. R' U' L' R' U L R' U R U' R' U R L' u r l' b' 
5. L' R' U L' U' R U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' L B b' 
6. L' R' U' R' U L R' U L B L B' L U' L b' 
7. U' L' R L' U L' R' U' L' U L R U R' U' L' l' b 
8. R L U' R' L' U R U' R' U' R U' R' B' r l b' 
9. R' L' U' L' R U L' U' L' U L U' R U R' U' R' r' l' 
10. R L' R' U L R U R' U' R' L' u r' l b 
11. U' R' L' R L' U L' U R' L' R' U' R L R U u' r' b' 
12. R' L' U L' U' R L' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R L B u l





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U R U L R' U L' U' R B U B R B R U' L' B' u l b' 
2. R' L' U' L' R U L' U' R U B' R B R U' R L B u r b 
3. L U' R U L' R' U' L' B' U B L U' R L u' r' l' b 
4. U' R' L R' U L' R' U L R' L' R U L B u r 
5. R L U' R' U L' R U' R' U' R U' R L B' u l' b' 
6. L' U' R' U L R U L B L B' L U' R' B u b' 
7. U L R U' L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' B u' r' l' 
8. L' R' L R' L R' L' R U R' U L' U L R' L' u l b 
9. L' U' R L' U R' L U B' U B L U' R' L' B l 
10. R U' L R' U L' U' L R' L' R' U R L' B' r' b 
11. L' R' U R' L U' B U B' U R' L u r' b 
12. R' U R L U' R U' R' U L' U R L B' u b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U R L U R' U L' R U' B U' B' R' U' B u l' 
2. L R L' R' U L' U' L B u' r l b 
3. L R L' R L' R' U' R L R U' R L B' u r l' b 
4. L U L R U' L R' U' L' U L U L' U' L R' L' B r' l 
5. U R' L R L' U R' L' B u' l' b 
6. R' U L R U' L' U R U' R' U R' L' B' u' r' l' b 
7. L B' L R B L U' R' U R' u r b' 
8. U' L R U L' R' U L' U L R U R' U R' L B r l 
9. R' U R U R U R' U R U' R L' B' u' r b' 
10. L R L R' L U' L' U L' B u l 
11. L U' L R' U L R U R' L' R' U' R L R U R L' u' r l' b 
12. L U' R U L' R' U' R' B' R' B R' L B' u r' l' b'


----------



## Czery (Jun 15, 2012)

Round 60
==========================

Mo3oAo12 *10.93*

AVG 1 11.53, 10.52, 9.67, 9.51, (6.30), 9.63, 6.88, 15.54, 12.25, (17.25), 11.11, 9.86 = *10.65 *(σ = 2.25)
AVG 2 11.04, 6.90, 12.77, 18.24, 8.21,6.75, 19.93, 7.84, (5.17), 11.04, (20.19), 10.04 = *11.28* (σ = 4.57)
AVG 3 8.12, 9.21, 13.40, (15.20), 9.86,11.95, 12.57, 14.42, (7.62), 8.00,12.27, 8.79 = *10.86 *(σ = 2.33)


Love live the pyraminx race!


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 17, 2012)

*Mean: 6.57* 

*Average 1: 6.80*

7.35, (8.74), 8.39, 7.38, 7.72, 5.79, 7.00, 6.86, 5.85, 6.32, 5.37, (4.98)

You can tell I hadn't warmed up before this, but thanks to the nice finish it was still a good average.

*Average 2: 6.84*

7.29, 8.41, 5.60, (10.14), 6.61, 6.22, 8.07, 6.69, 6.35, 7.85, 5.30, (3.98)

*Average 3: 6.08*

4.77, 4.85, 6.19, 6.46, 6.01, 6.72, 6.52, (12.43), 5.82, 5.94, 7.47, (4.74)

Heh, funny all the best times were on the last solve...


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 60 Race to sub 25 Mean of 3 averages: 31.66
Set 1: 31.94
Set 2: 29.59
Set 3: 33.44



Spoiler



Mean of 3 ave’s: 31.66
********************************************************
Set 1

Mean: 31.90
Standard deviation: 12.05
Best Time: 6.66
Worst Time: 56.73

Best average of 5: 28.56
3-7 - 25.22 (56.73) 27.06 (6.66) 33.39

Best average of 12: 31.94
1-12 - 28.12 42.71 25.22 (56.73) 27.06 (6.66) 33.39 29.73 45.92 30.22 33.98 23.07
Set 2
Pyraminx
Jun 17, 2012 8:20:23 PM - 9:29:45 PM

Mean: 29.30
Standard deviation: 7.99
Best Time: 16.23
Worst Time: 39.57

Best average of 5: 25.49
2-6 - (16.62) 25.34 28.29 (39.52) 22.83

Best average of 12: 29.59
1-12 - 34.67 16.62 25.34 28.29 39.52 22.83 28.53 26.01 35.32 38.72 (39.57) (16.23)
Set 3
Pyraminx
Jun 17, 2012 9:34:33 PM - 9:52:42 PM

Mean: 33.62
Standard deviation: 7.47
Best Time: 19.23
Worst Time: 49.84

Best average of 5: 31.59
3-7 - 29.68 36.69 28.40 (37.31) (19.23)

Best average of 12: 33.44
1-12 - 34.79 33.97 29.68 36.69 28.40 37.31 (19.23) 42.96 29.97 28.16 (49.84) 32.47



I *just* started pyraminx recently so I think this is a great average for me (especially since I learn REALLY slowly  )


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 61 Results:*

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.57

*Sub-10*

Czery: 10.93

*Sub-25*

DaveyCow: 31.66

*Round 62 Scrambles:*

The format for this round is 3 averages of *5*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' R L U L' R' L R U R' U' L' U R' L' B u l b 
2. U' R L U L' R' L' U' L U L u r l b' 
3. L U R L' U' R' U R U' R' U L' U' L U' R' L' B' r' l b 
4. R' U' R U' R U R' U R L' B u r l b 
5. R' L' U' R L' U R B' R L B L R u r' l'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L' R L R' L U' R U' R' U L' U' R' B' u' r 
2. R' L U L' U' B' R' B' U' u' b 
3. L' R' L' R' L' R' U R U' R' L' U' L r' l' 
4. R L' U L' U' L' R B' R' B R' U R' B' u r l' b 
5. R U R L' U' R L' U R U' R' L' U R' r' l





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U' L R U R' L U B' U B L U R u r' l' b' 
2. R' U R L' U L R L B' u' l b' 
3. L' R' U L R U' R' U' L' U L R U R' L' B' u' r l 
4. R' L' U L' U' R L' U' R U' B U' B' R' U r' l 
5. L U' R U L' B' R B R U B' u r l'


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 18, 2012)

Mean of 3: *4.61
*
4.58, 4.36, 5.40, 4.51, 5.42 = *4.83*
3.61, 4.74, 3.56, 5.46, 5.03 =* 4.46*
3.68, 5.20, 6.15, 4.73, 3.65 = *4.54*


----------



## Czery (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 62
======================
Mean = 1136

Avg 1 
(8.23), 8.26, 8.41, (10.51), 9.96 = *8.88* (σ = 0.94)
Avg 2
11.82, 14.19, 5.94, 15.07, 10.21+ = *12.07* (σ = 2.00)
Avg 3
14.46+, 11.86, 13.08, (10.70), (14.61) =* 13.13 *(σ = 1.30)

Horrible tips. 

You guys have any tips for tips?


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 20, 2012)

*Mean: 7.01 >_<*

*Average 1: 7.74*

7.91, (5.09), (9.73), 6.25, 9.07

Bad

*Average 2: 6.52*

6.26, 5.48, (5.28), 7.81, (9.56)

*Average 3: 6.76*

7.26, (7.89), 5.94, 7.08, (4.03)

On a better note, I just realised I have an average of 5 PB from last round 

5.30, (3.98), 4.77, 4.85, (6.19) = 4.97  

It was rolled between average 2 and average 3, but considering I don't do solves inbetween I am counting it.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 21, 2012)

*Round 62 Results:*

*Sub-5*

rickcube: 4.61

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.01

*Sub-10*

Czery: 11.36

*Round 63 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R' U L R U' L' U L' U' L R L r' b' 
2. L U' R U R' L' R U R' U L' U L U' R L u r' l' 
3. U R' U' L' R L U' R U' R' L' U' L R L u r b' 
4. L U' R' U R' L' R' U L B L B U' B L U L B' u' r' l' b' 
5. U L R' U' R L' U L' U' L U' L' U L B r' b 
6. R L' U L' U' L' B U B' U R' U L' B' u l' 
7. U' L' R L' U L' B U B' U R' U' L' u l' b' 
8. L' U R L U' R' L R B' R L B L R U' u l' b' 
9. L' R' U R' L U' R' L' U L R U R' L' B' r' l b' 
10. B' R L' B L R' U R' L' R' U' R L R U R L' B u' r' b 
11. R L' U L U' R' U R B U B' U R' U' L' u' r' l b' 
12. U R L' U' R' L' R' L' R L' u' r l'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U R L U R' U L' U R B U B' U L' B' u 
2. U L U' L B' U' B U' L U R L u r b' 
3. U R L U R' U L' U' R B U B' U R' U' R' B' r' 
4. L' U R L U' R' U' L' B' U' B L R L B' u' r l' b' 
5. R L' R' B L' B' L' U R L B l b 
6. L' R U L' U' L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L R L u r 
7. L' U' R' U L R L' B' U' B U' L U R u r' b' 
8. R' U' L R U L' R U' R' U L' B' u' r' l' 
9. U' R L U R' L' U' L' U B' U B L R B u' r l b' 
10. R U R L' U' R L U L U' R U' R' U L' R L B u b' 
11. L' U' R L' U R' L' U L' U' L U' L' U L u' r' b' 
12. U' L R U R' L' R' L' R' U' R L R U' R L' B r l





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L U' R U R' L' U L' U B' U B L U L r 
2. U' L' R' U L B' R' B R' L u l b' 
3. R U' L' R' U L U L U' R U' R' U L' U' L u b 
4. L R U' L U L R' U' R U B' R B R' L' B u 
5. L U R L' R U' R U' L' U L U' R U R' U' R' L B' u' r' l' b' 
6. R U L U' R' L' U R' L R L U' L U L B u' r b 
7. R' U' R U B' R' U' R U B R' L u l 
8. U R' L' R' L U' R' U' L' U L U L' U' L U R' L' B' u l' b 
9. R' L' U L' U' R U' R U' R' U L' U B' u' r' l b 
10. U R' U' R U' L' B' U' B L R L' B u l b' 
11. L B' L' B L' R L R' U' L R L U L' R' L' R B u l b 
12. U' R L U R' L' U R U' R' L' U' L U' R' L B u' l


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 22, 2012)

when do these rounds start/end?


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 63

Average 1: 8.31, 7.48, 6.60, 8.69, 7.54, 10.16, 7.52, 6.31, 8.30, 9.15, 6.54, 9.29 = 7.94
Average 2: 5.30, 8.57, 5.40, 6.79, 5.97, 9.54, 7.38, 7.54, 6.35, 6.02, 4.91, 8.48 = 6.78
Average 3: 6.86, 7.69, 6.34, 8.42, 11.83, 9.66, 6.19, 6.59, 8.73, 8.07, 7.14, 9.38 = 7.89

Mean of 3: 7.54


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 63 - Race to sub25 : 33.98

Set 1: 32.77
Set 2: 35.19
Set 3: 33.99
Mean of 3 sets: 33.98



Spoiler



Set 1
Pyraminx
Jun 21, 2012 6:29:59 PM - 6:46:56 PM

Mean: 33.10
Standard deviation: 12.00
Best Time: 14.83
Worst Time: 54.64

Best average of 5: 22.42
6-10 - 17.26 32.22 (46.72) 17.79 (14.83)

Best average of 12: 32.77
1-12 - 28.73 28.68 32.57 44.04 (54.64) 17.26 32.22 46.72 17.79 (14.83) 41.98 37.68



Set 2
Pyraminx
Jun 21, 2012 6:52:30 PM - 7:29:07 PM

Mean: 35.67
Standard deviation: 14.10
Best Time: 14.83
Worst Time: 61.24

Best average of 5: 26.84
8-12 - (39.23) 30.54 26.39 23.60 (23.27)

Best average of 12: 35.19
1-12 - 40.78 47.10 36.72 59.92 (14.83) 24.39 (61.24) 39.23 30.54 26.39 23.60 23.27
Set 3
Pyraminx
Jun 21, 2012 7:32:03 PM - 8:20:00 PM

Mean: 34.21
Standard deviation: 10.52
Best Time: 15.47
Worst Time: 55.12

Best average of 5: 26.72
6-10 - (55.12) 28.75 (15.47) 20.07 31.34

Best average of 12: 33.99
1-12 - 36.09 36.86 42.97 27.37 44.07 (55.12) 28.75 (15.47) 20.07 31.34 41.83 30.59


Set 3
Pyraminx
Jun 21, 2012 7:32:03 PM - 8:20:00 PM

Mean: 34.21
Standard deviation: 10.52
Best Time: 15.47
Worst Time: 55.12

Best average of 5: 26.72
6-10 - (55.12) 28.75 (15.47) 20.07 31.34

Best average of 12: 33.99
1-12 - 36.09 36.86 42.97 27.37 44.07 (55.12) 28.75 (15.47) 20.07 31.34 41.83 30.59


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 22, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> when do these rounds start/end?



Monday/Thursday (GMT+10)


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 24, 2012)

*Mean: 7.10*

*Average 1: 7.18*

7.65, 8.51, 6.11, 6.89, 6.92, 9.48, (5.31), 6.19, (9.48), 6.01, 6.64, 7.36

Two 9.48 :/

*Average 2: 7.06*

7.26, 8.12, 5.62, (5.28), 5.70, 7.20, 8.61, 5.91, 7.76, 8.90, 5.50, (10.12)

*Average 3: 7.06*

4.79, 8.51, 8.79, 7.96, 4.76, 6.11, (4.07), 6.60, 8.57, (9.91), 6.10, 8.38

Inconsistant


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 24, 2012)

*Round 63 Results:*

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 7.10
Neo63: 7.54

*Sub-25*

DaveyCow: 33.98

*Round 64 Scrambles:*

The format for this round is 3 averages of *5*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U R U L R' U L' U' L' U L R U R' U R r b 
2. L R U L' R U' R L' R U' R' U R' L R U R u' r' l b' 
3. R' L U L' U' R U L' U' L U' R' B u r b 
4. U R' U' L' R U L U B r' b 
5. L' R' U L R' U' R' U' R' L B' l





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U R' U' R L B L B' L U R' L' B' u b 
2. L R L' R' U L U' R U' R' U L' U R' L' B u r' l' b 
3. U' R' L' R L' U L' U' L R L U L' R' L' R L' B u l 
4. L' R' L R' L R' L' U L' U B' U B L U L B' u l b' 
5. L R' U' R U L' R U' R' L' U' L R' u' r l' b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L R U' L' U R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U R' L u' l' b 
2. R' U R' L U' R' B L B U B L U L' B r l b' 
3. U' L R U R' U' R U' R' U L' R L B r' b 
4. U' L' R L' U L' R' L' R U' R' U R' L R U R' L B' r' l' b 
5. L U' R' U' R L' U' L' B' U' B U' L U L' B' u' l' b



Oh and the reason I am updating today is because I will be away from internet tomorrow


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 63

*Mean: 6.99* lol

Average 1: 7.42
7.65, 7.77, (5.40), 6.84, (8.61)

Average 2: 6.61
(5.29), 7.07, 6.75, 6.02, (10.70)

Average 3: 6.94
7.49, (8.41), (5.49), 6.31, 7.02


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry I'm late...

*Round 64 Results:*

*Sub-7*

BlueDevil: 6.99

*Round 65 Scrambles:*

The format for this round is 3 averages of *12*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L U R L' R U' R U R' L' R' U' R b 
2. L U' R L U L U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' L' u' r' l' 
3. R' U L R U' L' U R U' R' U L' U' B' l' b 
4. R' U L' U' R L U' R' L R L' U' R B b 
5. R' U L U' R' L' U' R' U' R U' R' U R' L' u l b' 
6. L U' R' U' R L' U' L R B' R L B L R U' R u r l 
7. R U L U' R' L' R U' R' u r l' b' 
8. U' L' R' U R' L U R' U R U R' U R' L B u' r' l' b' 
9. R L R U R L' U' L' U L R U R' L B' u' r' l b 
10. R' U' R L U L' U' L' U' L R u r l' 
11. R' U L' R L U' R' U' L' U L' B u r' 
12. R L' R L R U' L' U L U' R B u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R U L U' L U L' R' L' U' R L' u r' l 
2. U' L R U R' L U' L U R B u l' b 
3. R U' L R' U L' U R U' R' U' R U L u' l 
4. L R' U' R U L' U' L' U' L U R' B u l' b 
5. L' U R L U' R' U' L' U L U L' U' L R' L B' u r' l b 
6. U' L' R' U L R U R B U B' R' U' R' L B' b 
7. R L R' L' U' L R' L' R' U R' U' R L' B' l b 
8. R U' L' R' U L U L' U' L R L' B' u r' 
9. R U' L' R' U L U' R U' R' U' B' u r' b 
10. U R L' R U' R L U L' U' L U' L' U L U L r b 
11. U R U L R' U L' R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U R B u' l' 
12. R' U' L' R L' U R' B L B' L R' L u l' b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L' R' L' R' L' R L B' R' B R' L' U B' u r' 
2. R U' L R' U L' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' R' L B u' r' l b' 
3. R' U' L' R U L B' U' R' U R B U R u' r' l' b 
4. U L' R' L U' R U L' U L U' R' L r' l' b 
5. U L R U' L' R' U' L' B' U B L' u' r l' 
6. L U L' U R U' R' U' r' l' 
7. L R U' L' U R' U' L' B' U B' L' B' L' U' R' L' u' l 
8. R' L' R' L R' U' L' B' U B L U R' B' u' b 
9. L' U' R L' U R' L' R' L R L' R L' u r' l' 
10. L U' R U' R' U' r' l' 
11. L R L R' L U R U R' U' R' B u' r l' b' 
12. L U' B' L' U' B U' L' U B' U B L R' B r'


----------



## Czery (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 65
======================

*MEAN: 10.70*

Man - Missed two rounds 

Avg1: 13.35 (σ = 7.92)
8.60, 14.82, 11.69, 35.02, 8.45, (DNF(16.96)), 8.96, 11.81, 13.23, 8.92, 12.03, (5.04)

Avg2: 10.25 (σ = 2.15)
10.45, 9.17, 8.13, 8.45, 13.09, 11.81, (15.83), (7.44), 7.45, 8.71, 13.20, 12.07

Avg3: 8.51 (σ = 2.33)
8.99, 11.56, (17.26+), 7.23, 5.49, 5.97, 8.39, 11.40, 11.53, (*4.33*), 6.45, 8.05

Ridiculously lucky last average. new pb.


----------



## Guti (Jun 30, 2012)

*Round 65*
======================
, 13.82, 12.79, 13.82, 11.74, 11.31, 12.32, 12.06, 10.91, 12.27, 12.48, 13.50= 12.39
12.07, 11.91, 11.96, 10.68, 11.15, 9.58, 8.72, 12.22, 13.44, 12.48, 11.21, 14.78= 11.67
7.19, 12.28, 12.40, 7.93, 6.10, 7.79, 11.71, 12.83, 6.15, 9.78, 12.34, 10.48= 9.08
Mean= *11.05*


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 1, 2012)

*Mean: 6.52*

*Average 1: 6.99*

6.94, 6.60, 7.44, 5.58, 6.22, (8.80), 7.07, 8.30, 6.77, (5.41), 8.03, 6.97

*Average 2: 6.83*

8.67, (4.84), 5.76, 5.79, (13.00+), 9.81, 6.05, 6.75, 5.69, 5.24, 8.64, 5.91

Soooo inconsistant

*Average 3: 5.77*

6.18, 7.15, 7.19, 5.82, (3.35), 4.35, 6.01, (8.05), 4.59, 3.65, 6.26, 6.51

Wut, imma roll

Edit: Best I could roll too was 5.74. Third time tied PB >.>

Oh and there is a 4.98 Average of 5 in there. PB is 4.97...


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 3, 2012)

*Round 65 Results:*

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.52

*Sub-10*

Czery: 10.70
Guti: 11.05

*Round 66 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U R' U' L' R U L R U' R' U' R' B' u' l b 
2. R L U' R' U L' R' L B' R' B R' L' U' R' L u' r' l b' 
3. R U' L' R' U L R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U' R' B' l b 
4. R L' U L' U' L' R' L' U' L U L B u' r l b 
5. L' R' U' R' U L U' R' L' U' L U' R L B u r' l' b'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' L' R' U L R U' L' B' U B L U R' B' l' b 
2. R' U L R U' L U B' U B L R B' u' r l b 
3. U' R' L' R' L U R' U R' L R L U' L U B' r' 
4. R L' U' L U R' L' U' L U' R U' R' U' R' L' l b 
5. L R' U L' U' R' U' R' L' U' L U B r





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L' R' L' R' L' R' B' R' U' R U B L B r b 
2. U R' U' L' R L U' R U' B U' B' R' U R L B r' l b' 
3. R' U R U' B' U' R' U R B U R' L B' u r' b 
4. U' R U' R' L' U' L U L B u' r' l b 
5. R' U R' L U' R' L' R B U B' U R' U' L B' u r' b


----------



## Czery (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 66
========================
*MEAN: 9.72*

Avg 1
12.36, 10.93, 11.42, (10.13), (16.66) = 11.57 (σ = 0.73)
Avg 2
7.14, 9.30, (6.67), (11.72), 6.69 = 7.71 (σ = 1.40) PB
Avg 3
9.60, 10.06, (5.27), (11.01), 9.98 = 9.88 (σ = 0.25)

Improving turning speed. Optimizing moves.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 4, 2012)

*Mean: 6.22*

I think I am sub-7 now 

*Average 1: 6.28*

6.54, 6.05, 6.25, (5.04), (12.88)

*Average 2: 6.12*

5.88, 6.77, (7.14), 5.71, (3.49)

*Average 3: 6.27*

5.51, 6.76, (4.02), 6.54, (7.49)


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 6, 2012)

Man, I completely forgot about this :fp

*Round 66 Results:*

*Sub-7*

Alcuber: 6.22

*Sub-10*

Czery: 9.72

*Round 67 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L' R L' R' L' U' L R' L' R U' L' B r l b' 
2. L U R L' U R' L' U L U R L' u l b 
3. L B' L R B L U R' U L' U L U L B' u r l' b' 
4. L' R' L R' L R' L' U' L' U L U L' U' L R' L' B u' r l' b' 
5. L' U' R L' U R' L' U L B L B U' u' l b' 
6. L' R' U' R' U L R' L R U R' U' L' U' L B u r' l' b 
7. R L U R' L' U' L B L B' L R L B u r b 
8. L U' R' U' R L' U' L R L U L' R' L' U' R' L B u r l' 
9. R' U' R U B' U' R' U R B U' L B' u' l b 
10. L U' R' U R L' U' R U B' R B R' u' r' l' b 
11. R' L' R' L R' L R B' R L B L R U' R L' B u' l b 
12. R' L' R' L R' L' U L R U' R' U' R L' u r' l b'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L U R L' U' R' U' R U' B U' B' R L B u l b 
2. L R' U' R U L R U' R' U R' L R L B' u b' 
3. L R U' L U L R' L' R U' R' U R' L R L' r' 
4. R L' U L' U' L' R' U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' U' u r' l b 
5. R L U' R' L U L R U R' U' R' u' r' l' 
6. L' R U L' U' L' R' U' R B U B R B R U L' B u' r l' 
7. R' U' L' R L' U L' U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' B' u r' b 
8. R' U L' U' R L U' R B U B' U R' U u' r 
9. U' R' L R' U L' U' R' U' R U' R' U R' L B u l b' 
10. U R U L R' U L' U' L' U L' R' L' R' L u r l 
11. L' R' L' R' L' R L R L' R' u r l b' 
12. R U' L U R' L' R' L' U' L U R U' R L B l'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U' L' R L' U L' R' U' L' U L R U R' U R' B u l b' 
2. U' R' U R' L R' L' R' L B' R' B R' L' R' B' r' l b' 
3. L U' L' R' U R L' U' L U R L r' b' 
4. L' U' R L' U L' R' U L' U L R U R L' u' r' l 
5. L R' U L U' B L' R' B' R' L' U' L' B u r' b 
6. R' U' L' R U L U' R' B' R' B R' U R L B l' 
7. L' R' U R' L U' R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U u r l' b 
8. R' L' U L' U' R L U L R U' R' U' R B u' 
9. U' R' L' R' L U R L' R' U' R L R U R' B u 
10. L U R L' R U' R U L R L U' L' R' L' U' R' L B u r' 
11. B R L' B' L R B' R' B R' U' B' u' 
12. L U' R' U R' L' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R L' B' u r l b


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 9, 2012)

*Mean: 6.59*

*Average 1: 6.69*

6.93, 7.32, 7.08, (5.59), 7.01, 6.86, 6.47, 7.17, (8.51), 6.28, 6.03, 5.80

*Average 2: 6.74*

6.14, 5.70, (5.27), 6.95, 6.78, 8.05, 6.62, (10.08), 8.28, 6.92, 5.35, 6.64

*Average 3: 6.33*

5.69, 5.25, (4.10), 7.42, 7.88, 4.96, 8.02, 7.36, 4.96, (8.78), 4.86, 6.85

=============
Pyra was feeling very weird the last few days, I've been using the new Mefferts one for quite a while but the puzzle randomly started to feel really weird. I think I overlubed it and it has made the stickers all strange


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 9, 2012)

*Round 67 Result:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.59

*Round 68 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R L' R L R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R B' 
2. R L' R L R U' L' U L R U R' U' R' L u' r l' b 
3. L U R L U' L R' U R' L R L U' L U' R' L' u' r l 
4. R' U L U' R' L' R' U' L' B' U B L U' R' L' B r 
5. R L' R' U L R U R' U' R L B u l'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U R L' U' R' L U R U' R' L' U' L U L u r l b 
2. U' R L U L' U' R' L' U L R' B u l' b' 
3. L U' L' R' U R L' B L' B' L' R' L u l' b 
4. R' L' U' R L' U L' U R U' R L R L' U' R L B' r' b 
5. U L U' R L U L' R' L' U R' B u r' l b'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U R' U' R U' R' L' R' U R L R U R' B u r' l' b 
2. R' U' L' R' U L U' R' U' R U' R L' l' b' 
3. L' R U L' U' L' R' L U' R U' R' U L' U' R' L' u r' l b' 
4. R L' U' L U R' L' B L' B' L' U' L B u' r' b 
5. L U' R L U R' U L U R' L B u l b'


----------



## Czery (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 68
================

MEAN *9.71*

Avg 1
7.41, 11.10, (22.77), 14.46, (5.29) = 10.99
Avg2
(13.78), 7.17, 9.10, 9.98, (5.49) = 8.75 (σ = 1.44)
Avg 3
10.66, (*4.31*), (14.52), 9.12, 9.40 = (σ = 0.82)

I feel potential.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 12, 2012)

*Mean: 6.98*

*Average 1: 6.81*

6.01, 7.67, 6.75, (8.47), (5.02)

*Average 2: 6.76*

7.70, (4.05), 6.47, (9.41), 6.12

*Average 3: 7.38*

8.11, 6.14, (8.32), (5.93), 7.88

Bah, too many lockups on all solves. Time to get retensioning


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 12, 2012)

*Round 68 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.98

*Sub-10*

Czery: 9.71

*Round 69 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R' L' U' L' R U L' R L' U L U' L R' L' U' R L' B u r' l 
2. L R U L' R U' R U L' U B' U B L U R' L' B r l 
3. R' L U' R U L' U L' U L R U R' L' B' r' l' b' 
4. U R L' U' R' U L R U' R' U R B u' l' b' 
5. L R U' L' U R' U R B U B' U R B' u' r' b' 
6. U R U L R' U L' R' B' R' B R L' B' u 
7. R' U R' L U' R' L U B' U B L R' u' r l' 
8. R L' U L U' R' U' R U' R' U L' U' L u l b' 
9. U R L U' R' L' U' R U' B' l b 
10. L' R' L R' L R' L' U' R U' B U' B' R L B u r l b' 
11. L' R' U L U' R L R U R' U' L' R' L' B' u r l' b 
12. U R' L' R' L U' R' U' R U L u' r l'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R' U' L' R' U L U R' U L' U L U R L' u' l b 
2. L R U' R U R L' U' R U' R' U L' U' L U' R L B' u' r l b 
3. R L R L R L R U R' L u' r l' b' 
4. L' R' U' R' U L R' U' R U' r' 
5. L' R L' R' L' U' R U B' R B R U' R L' B u r' l 
6. R U L U' R' L' U' R B U B R B R U' R' L B u' b 
7. L' R' U R' L U' R' U L' U L R U R' U R' u 
8. R U L' R' L U' L' U' L U' R L' B' u r 
9. L' R' U L R L' B' U' B U' L U L u b' 
10. U' R L U R' L' U' L' U' L U' r l' b 
11. L U' R' U R L' R U' R' L' U L U R' L' B' u' r' l b' 
12. R' U' R L U L' U' R U R' U R U' L B' u r' l'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. R L U' R' L' U' R U' L' B' u' r' l' b 
2. L B' L' B L' R L R' L R' B L B' L R U' R' L B u' b' 
3. U R' U' R L R B' R L B L R U' R L B u r l 
4. U R' L' R' L U' R' U' L' B' U' B U' L U B u r b 
5. R L' R L R U' R U' R' L' u r' 
6. R' U L R U' L' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R L' B u' 
7. L' R' L R' U' R L' u r l b 
8. U R U L R' U R' L' R U B r l b 
9. L U' R L U R' U' L R L B' u l' b 
10. R L' U' L U R' U' L' U L U L' U' L U' L B' u 
11. L' R L' R' L B' U' B U' L U R' L' u l' 
12. U' L R U R' L' U' L' U L' R' L' R' l' b


----------



## Czery (Jul 12, 2012)

Round 68
===========

MEAN MEAN 10.05

Avg 1
9.68, 13.72, 8.56, (17.13), 9.25,8.40, 9.54, 10.59, 8.70, 11.31, (7.01), 12.65 = 10.24 (σ = 1.81)
Avg 2
8.12, 12.55, 8.25, (6.21), 9.23, (15.05), 14.66, 14.56, 8.14, 10.19,9.95, 12.01 = 10.77 (σ = 2.54)
Avg 3
11.25, (17.43), 7.16, 8.61, 14.44,9.11, (5.11), 11.50, 7.53, 5.19,11.21, 5.64 = 9.16 (σ = 2.93)

Really bad look ahead.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 15, 2012)

*mean: 9.30*

*average 1: 9.63*
8.97, 9.98, 10.81, 13.47, 8.72, 8.95, 11.60, 8.61+, 7.76, (6.02), 7.43, (14.09)
Fail first solves of the day. 

*average 2: 9.20*
7.66, 12.01, 10.58, (4.19), 9.09, 6.59, 5.80, 8.88, 9.03, (16.24), 10.42, 11.97
Better, but still felt slow.

*average 3: 9.07*
8.61, 6.12, 10.23, (11.32), 10.49, 7.76, 8.01, 10.60, 10.21, 8.10, 10.58, (5.72)


I need a new pyraminx - my QJ has been locking up a ton recently. Do you guys recommend the new mefferts speed pyraminx?

BTW, are we mean-ing the averages or all 36 solves?


EDIT: Should I go for sub8 or sub9? you get to pick! (don't you feel special? )


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 16, 2012)

*Round 69 Results:*

*Sub-9*

Ickathu: 9.30

*Sub-10*

Czery: 10.06

*Round 70 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L R L' R' U R' L' R' U' R L R' L' l' b 
2. L' R' L' R' L' R' U L B L B U' B L U R' u' r b' 
3. L R U' L U L R L' R' U' R L' u' l' 
4. R L' R L R U' L' B' U B L R' L' B r b' 
5. L R L' R' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' L B' u' l'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L U' R' U R L' R U' B U' B' R' U' R' L' l b 
2. L U' R L U R' L U R U' R' U' R U R' U L B u r l' 
3. U L R U' L' U' R' U' R' L u r' l' b 
4. L' R U L' U' L' R' U' R U' R' U L' U L R L B' r' l b' 
5. U' R' U R' L R' L' U R' L R L U' L U R L' B r l b'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. R L U' R' U L' U R' L' R' U' R L R U L' B u' r l b' 
2. U R' U' R U' L' U L' R' L' R U u r l b' 
3. R' U' L' R U L U' L R' L' R' U R' U' R' L' B' r l' b' 
4. R L U L U' L R' U' L' B' U' B L R u' r' b' 
5. U B' L U' B L' R U' R' U B u r l' b





Ickathu said:


> I need a new pyraminx - my QJ has been locking up a ton recently. Do you guys recommend the new mefferts speed pyraminx?



I like it more than my QJs, It needs tensioning and lube out of the box but after that it's great, It still locks a bit though and the stickers suck IMO, but it is a durable puzzle and I haven't had a pop on it yet.



Ickathu said:


> BTW, are we mean-ing the averages or all 36 solves?



Mean of the three averages.



Ickathu said:


> EDIT: Should I go for sub8 or sub9? you get to pick! (don't you feel special? )



I put you in sub-9 for now.



Ickathu's Sig said:


> Pyraminx is the best



:tu


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 18, 2012)

*mean: 8.68*

*average 1: 8.43*
(6.74), 9.06, 8.67, 7.56, (13.46+)
Ao5 is so much easier 

*average 2: 8.54*
(6.87), (14.20+), 8.37, 10.06, 7.20

*average 3: 9.08*
8.88, 8.83, (8.26), (11.73), 9.53


Request, ao12s again next week? My ao15 was 9.11, mo15 was 9.29, both closer to what I average for real than 8.68.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 19, 2012)

*Mean: 6.39*

*Average 1: 6.17*

6.43, 6.10, (4.62), 5.97, (6.85)

*Average 2: 6.49*

(3.95), (7.47), 6.63, 6.66, 6.18

*Average 3: 6.51*

6.33, 6.55, 6.65, (5.32), (7.18)

@Ickathu: I don't really understand what you mean, do you want average of 12 to be every round? Instead of average of 5s for one round and 12 for another?


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 19, 2012)

*Round 70 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.39

*Sub-9*

Ickathu: 8.68

*Round 71 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L R U' L' U R' L' U' L U L u b 
2. L U R L' U' R' L R' B L B' L R U B' u r l' b 
3. L U' L' R' U R U' L' B' U B' L' B' L B' l' b' 
4. U L R' U' R L' R' L B' R' B R' L' U' R L' B' r b 
5. R L' R L R B' R' U' R U B R' L' B u' r l' b' 
6. B' R L' B L R L B' R' B R' L' R' u l' 
7. L' R' L' R' L' R' U L' B' U' B U' B' b 
8. R L' R' L R B' R B R U' L u r' b 
9. L' U R L U' R' U' L R' L' R' U r' l b' 
10. R' U' L R U L' U R U R' U' R' L' u r l 
11. U R U L R' U L' R' L' U' L U R U' R' L' B u r' l b' 
12. U R U L R' U L' U' R U R' L B' u' r l' b





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R L U' R' U L' R' L' R' U' R L R' L u r' l 
2. L' U' R L' U R' L' U L' U L R L l 
3. B R L' B' L R' U' R' L' R' U R L R U' R' L u' r l' 
4. L' R' U L U' R U' L' U L U' R U R' L' B u r' 
5. R U' L U R' B L B U B L R' L B' u' 
6. U R' U' R U' L R' L' R u r' b' 
7. L R U' L U L R' L B L B' L U' u' r' b' 
8. R L U' R' L' U' L' U B' U B L U R L' l' b' 
9. L' R U L U' R' U' R' L R L' R B' r' b' 
10. L' R' U R' L U' R' U' R U' R' L B' u l 
11. R L U' R' U L' B' U' R' U R B U' R' u' r' b 
12. R U L U' R' L' U L U' R U' R' U L' U L B' u' r' l' b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. R' U' L R U L' U' R U' R' L' U' L U' R' L' B r 
2. R' U L' R' U' L R' L U' R U' R' U L' U R' L B' u' r' l' 
3. L R U' L U L R' U R U' B U' B' R' U' B' u l b 
4. R L' R L R U L' B' U' B' L' B' L' R u' r' l' b' 
5. L U' B' L' U' B U' R' L' R' U' R L R U R' L B' r l b' 
6. L' R' L' R' L' U' R' U' B u r' 
7. L U' R' U R' L' R' U L' U B' U B L U L r l b' 
8. L' R' L' R' L' R' L R B' R L B L R U' R L' B' r' b' 
9. R' U R U R L B l 
10. R L R' L' U R' L R L U' L U' B l b 
11. L U' R U R' L' U R U' R L R L' U B' r l' b' 
12. L' U L R U R' U' R' B l' b


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 19, 2012)

*Round 71
Race to Sub-30
Mean of 3 Averages = 28.65*
_1_ - 32.46, 25.92, (39.05), 36.55, 31.69, 23.79, (20.51), 28.81, 34.58, 27.95, 33.27, 37.36 = _31.24_
_2_ - 31.13, 28.79, 20.68, 30.56, (31.86), 30.04, 26.95, 30.37, 29.40, (16.52), 27.78, 25.73 = _28.14_
_3_ - 21.24, 22.11, 16.14, 26.64, 28.62, 38.66, (9.87), 29.61, 22.16, 25.73, 34.68, (41.39) = _26.56_


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 21, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> @Ickathu: I don't really understand what you mean, do you want average of 12 to be every round? Instead of average of 5s for one round and 12 for another?



Ohhhhhh... okay, I thought it was a permanent switch from ao12 to ao5. I'm good with switching  just that ao5s can get really lucky really easy, so I don't want them every round


*mean: 8.76*

*average 1: 8.61*
(5.11), 9.56, (14.42), 10.18, 9.18, 8.29, 7.20, 8.68, 7.41, 10.21, 7.92, 7.44

*average 2: 8.48*
9.71, 7.53, 9.04, 8.82, 7.92, 7.86, 10.62+, 8.80, (11.65), 7.05, 7.48, (6.99)

*average 3: 9.19*
9.41, 9.24, 10.96, 9.18, 10.79, 8.40, (17.15), 8.19, 9.90, 6.56, (4.92), 9.31+

Argh. Stupid +2 on the last solve. the tip rotated when it hit the stackmat  Wouldn't have made the mean much different though. Would have been 8.69 instead.
Still, SUB-9! I got a couple sub9 ao100s this week, so I think I'll graduate next round and move on to sub8.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 23, 2012)

*Round 71 Results:*

*Sub-9*

Ickathu: 8.76

*Sub-30*

DuffyEdge: 28.65

*Round 72 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R' U' L' R L' U L' R' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U' R L' B r' l'
2. U R L' R U' R L R U' R' L' U' L U R L B u
3. R' U' R L U R U R' U' L' U' L' B' u' r l
4. L R U' L' U R' U' R' L' R' U R L R L u' r b'
5. U R U L R' U L U' L U' R' L' B u r l b





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U R L R' L' U L R' L' R' U L B u r'
2. U' L' R L' U L' R' L' U L R U R' L B' u' r
3. R' U' L R U L U B' U B L u r' b'
4. U' L R U R' L' U R U' B U' B' R' U R L u l b'
5. U R L R' L' R U' R' L' U' L U' R L' B' u l'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L' R' U' L R U R' L R L U' L B u' r' l b'
2. R' L' U L' U' R L' U L R L U' L' R' L' U l' b'
3. L' R L U R' U L' U L U R' B' u' r' l' b'
4. U' L R U L' R' U L U' R U' R' U L' R' L' r b'
5. L' U R L U' R' U' L' U' L U B' u b


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, I fixed my pyra so I'm back to competing 

*Mean: 6.43*

*Average 1: 5.99*

(4.93), 5.85, 6.43, 5.68, (6.97)

Niiice

*Average 2: 6.19*

6.43, (5.11), (7.08), 5.89, 6.26

*Average 3: 7.10*

6.25, (5.72), (11.12+), 6.21, 8.83

:fp Killed the mean


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 25, 2012)

*mean: 8.23*

*average 1: 8.42*
(6.85), 8.52, 9.01, 7.74, (9.68)

*average 2: 9.27*
(3.95), 8.76, (13.43), 10.14+, 8.90
:fp

*average 3: 6.99*
(9.73), 6.23, 8.52, (6.06), 6.23

 Sub8 next round then!
PB ao5 is 6.36.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 26, 2012)

*Round 72 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.43

*Sub-9*

Ickathu: 8.23

*Round 73 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' L R' U' R U' L' U L' U' B L' B' L' R' B u' r' b
2. U' R L U R' L' U' L' U L R U L' u r' l
3. R L U R' L' U' R' U L' U L U' R U R L B' u' b
4. U' L R' U' R U' L' U' R U R' U R U' R' U R' L B' l' b'
5. U' L R' U' R U' L' U' L R L U L' R' L' U R' L B' u' r' l'
6. R L' U' L U R' U R U R' U R' L' B u l'
7. L' R' U' R' U L R' L' U L R U B u
8. U' L' R' U R' L R' L' U' L U' R U' R' U R B' u' r' b
9. R L U R' L' U' L' B L' B' L' R L u r'
10. L R U' L U L R' U R B U B' R' L B u' l' b'
11. L U R L' R U' R U' R U' R L B r' l b'
12. L' U' R' U L R L R' L' R U L B' u' r





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R' U' R' U B' R B R L B' u b
2. L U' R' U' R L' U L' U L U' L' B' u r l b'
3. B R' U B' R U' L' B' U' B U' L U R L B r' b'
4. B R L' B' L R' U L' U L U' R U R' L' B r b
5. L R' U L' U' R U L R L U' L' R' L' U' B u r' l' b
6. R L U L U' L R' L R U R' U' L' U' L' B' l' b'
7. U R L' U R' U R' L R U' L' u' l
8. L U' L' U R U R' U L' U L U L B u r' l
9. U R L U R' U L' U' L' U L R U R' U' R L B l'
10. L R L U L U' L R' L' U R' B u r l' b
11. U R' L' U' R L U' R' L R L' U' R L B l' b'
12. L' R' L' R' L' R' U' L' U L U R L B r b'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L U' L' R L' U L U' L R' L' U R u' l' b'
2. L U R L' U' R' U R B U' B' l' b'
3. L U R L' R U' R U' L' U L U' R U R' U R L B' u' l'
4. B R' U B' R L R' L' R u r b
5. L U' R' U R' L' B' R B R U R L B u l'
6. L' R U L' U' L' R' U R B U B' U R' U R' B u l' b
7. L R L' R' U' L' B' U B L U R' L' B u r l' b
8. L U R L' R U' R B' U' R' U R B R' L' l'
9. U R L U' R' L' R U' B U' B' R' U' L B u l b
10. U' R' U R' L R' L' U' R U' R' U L' U L R' B' r' b'
11. R' U L R U' L' U L' U' B L' u r' b'
12. U' R' L' R' L U R' U' L' B' U' B L U' R L' u l b'


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 27, 2012)

*sub 8*

*mean: 8.59*

*average1: 8.63*
8.09, 9.36, 7.12, 7.30, 9.36, 9.18, 9.58, (11.80), (4.91), 10.31, 9.63, 6.38
Started off good, got really bad, and then had 2 pretty nice singles.

*average2: 9.02*
8.43, 10.49, (13.18), 8.22, 8.85, 6.84, 7.30, 6.75, (6.65), 10.78, 12.61, 9.94
Glanced at the current avg during solves 6-9 (6.85-6.65) and saw how good it was so far. You can see how that worked out for me. If I hadn't looked at it I'd have easily gotten a sub 8 avg, maybe sub7.47 (PB). Those 5 solves (5-9) were a 6.90 ao5. PB is 6.36. :fp

*average3: 8.12*
8.26, (6.10), 6.34, 7.80, (11.37+), 9.68, 10.14, 9.07, 6.70, 6.79, 7.83, 8.60

These were my first solves since I finished my ao1000 on the 25th, so I'm pretty pleased with them.

EDIT: O wait. That was only a single day break. Well that's cool. I guess... Hmmm... felt like longer...


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 29, 2012)

*Mean: 6.61*

*Average 1: 7.33*

7.15, (9.52), (4.50), 8.67, 7.49, 7.05, 7.53, 8.42, 6.94, 6.44, 7.06, 6.55

Terrible :fp

*Average 2: 6.19*

5.60, 7.29, 7.65, 6.13, (3.96), 7.68, 5.37, 4.34, 6.26, 4.04, (9.77), 7.58

Much better, but only because I had two counting 4s

*Average 3: 6.30*

6.50, (3.71), 5.78, 8.28, 6.40, (13.51), 5.60, 6.70, 7.11, 5.51, 5.78, 5.34

3.71 was a 7 move solution, could have been sub-3 at least :/


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 30, 2012)

*Round 73 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.61

*Sub-8*

Ickathu: 8.59

*Round 74 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L R' U R L' R' L R L U' L' B u' r l b'
2. U B' L U' B L' U L B L B' L U R L B u' r' l' b
3. L B' L' B L' R L R' U' R B U B' U R' U B u r l b'
4. L R U' L' U R' L R' B L B' L R U' R u' r l
5. U' L R' U' R U' L' U L' U L U' R U R' U R' L r' l'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R' L U' R U B L B' L U' R L u r
2. R L U' R' L' U L R U R' U' L' U' R' L' B' u l' b'
3. U L' R' L U' R' L' U L U' L R' L' U R' B' r' b'
4. U L' R' U' L R U R' L' R' U' R L R L' u r' l' b'
5. L B' L' B L' R L R' U' L' U B' U B L U R' L u' r l b'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U' L' R L' U L' B' R B R L B' u r' l
2. U' R' L' R' L R' L' U L U' R L u' r'
3. R' U' R U L R' B L B' L R U' R L' B' u r' l b'
4. L U' R U L' R' U L B L B U' B L R' B' u r l'
5. L R' U' R L' U' L R' L' R U L B r b


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 31, 2012)

*sub 8*

*mean: 9.33*

*average1: 8.95*
9.13, (13.67), 11.71, (5.29), 6.01

*average2: 9.88*
(7.92), 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, (13.35)

*average3: 9.15*
10.18, (13.31), (6.69), 9.90, 7.36

This was miserable.  I did it with my keyboard, not a stackmat like I'm used to and that threw me off for the whole thing... Hopefully I'll be better next round, especially since I'm starting the 10k cube marathon.


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 2, 2012)

Laugh at me

*Mean: 8.12*

*Average 1: 7.13*

(6.32), (7.71), 7.08, 7.68, 6.63

*Average 2: 10.07*

(11.94), 9.48, (5.62), 11.08, 9.65

*Average 3: 7.17*

(7.72), (5.78), 7.15, 7.44, 6.93

So this is what I get for taking a 3 day break...


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 2, 2012)

*Round 74 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 8.12

*Sub-8*

Ickathu: 9.33

*Round 75 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R' L' B U' L B' R L' l r b' u
2. R' U L R' U' B L' U r' u
3. U' R U R' B' R' U' L l r' b u'
4. U L' U' B L U' B' L b
5. U R' B R U B' U' R l r' u'
6. U' L' R' L' U' B R' B'
7. L B U B L U' L R' L l' b
8. U R L' B L' U' R' B' l r u'
9. U L' B U' L' U R B' r u
10. R L' U' L U' L R U' l' r b'
11. U L' B L B' U' L' R' r'
12. L' B R' L R' L U B' l'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U L U B' R U L B l b' u
2. B U' L B' R' B' U' R' l' r'
3. U' R' L U' B L' U' R' b'
4. R' B' U R' L B' L B u'
5. U' R B' L' R' U' B' U' l' r' b' u
6. U R' L' B' U B' R' B' L' l b u
7. U L B R' U R' U L U l' r' b
8. B' U' L' U' R L U' R l r b u'
9. L' B R U' B' L' B' U' l' r' b' u'
10. L R U R' B' R' L R U b' u'
11. U B L' B R L U' R B b' u'
12. L' R' B' L R' B U' B r b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L B U R' L' U' B' l r' u
2. U R' L' R B' L B U l' b u
3. U L' B' L' B' L' R B L l r u'
4. U L U B U' B U R l' r u'
5. R L B R' U' L B' R' b u'
6. U' B' U' L' R B' U' B' R' l' r' b
7. R' U L R L B U L l' r b u'
8. R' B U L' B' R' L' R l'
9. U B' R' B R' B U' B' l r b u
10. U L' B U B R L' R' l' r b'
11. L R B' R' U L' B' U' l' r' b'
12. L B U' B R L U' B r' b' u



Different scrambler.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 3, 2012)

*mean: 8.04*

*average1: 8.22*
(14.19), 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, (3.11), 8.11
Dat 11th solve. New PB right there.

*average2: 8.35*
7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, (6.19), (13.19), 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68

*average3: 7.55*
7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, (6.13), 7.71, 7.44, (9.54), 6.60, 7.50

The 10,000 cube marathon is helping, even though I'm behind by several hundred solves.


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 5, 2012)

*Mean: 6.36*

*Average 1: 6.48*

(10.53), 7.56, 7.98, 6.78, 5.79, 4.76, 6.34, 5.07, 6.89, 8.98, (4.44), 4.62

Inconsistant

*Average 2: 6.10*

5.87, 4.77, 6.55, 6.57, 5.83, 6.31, (8.58), 5.72, 6.11, 6.50, 6.77, (4.71)

*Average 3: 6.51*

(4.74), 5.96, (7.68), 6.60, 5.85, 6.87, 7.16, 6.48, 5.19, 7.39, 6.74, 6.89

I seriously dunno why I failed so hard last round


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 6, 2012)

*Round 75 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.36

*Sub-8*

Ickathu: 8.04

*Round 76 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U R' L U B' U' R' L B l b' u'
2. B U' R U' B U' R L' b
3. R B L' R' B R L' B l r
4. U' L B R B U R' U l' b u
5. R L B' U R L' B R' r' b u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L R' U' B' L U' L U R r' b u'
2. B' R B U' L U' R U' l' r' b u
3. L U' R B' U' B' U L' l' b
4. U R' L' B' R B' R L' l' b'
5. L U B L B' R' U' B R l r u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. B' R' L' U L' R' U' L r' b' u'
2. U B L' R' B' L R' L r u
3. U L U' R' U R L B' l' b
4. L U R' B' R L R' B r' b' u'
5. U' R U' B R' U B' L' l r' b


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 6, 2012)

*mean: 8.45*

*average1: 8.37*
7.73, (13.55), 9.29, 8.09, (6.95)

*average2: 7.87*
6.92, 9.69, 7.00, (6.34), (13.07)

*average3: 9.10*
8.92, (5.67), 9.08+, (18.88), 9.31
^Fail average

Ugh. Last average totally destroyed it. :fp


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 8, 2012)

*Mean: 6.59*

*Average 1: 6.95*

6.87, 7.89, (5.50), (8.10), 6.09

*Average 2: 7.17*

7.34, (6.52), (10.11), 7.00, 7.16



*Average 3: 5.65*

6.42, 5.47, 5.05, (4.38), (9.24)


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 9, 2012)

*Round 76 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.59

*Sub-8*

Ickathu: 8.45

*Round 77 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. B' R' B' L U' L' U L' l' r b' u
2. R' L' U L' B R' U' B l b
3. U L' B U R' U L U R'
4. U R L U' L' R U' R B u
5. U L' R U L' R L R L r' b u
6. R U L' R' B L' B U' l r b' u'
7. L R' U L' U' B U' R' L b u
8. U L B R L U R B' l r' b u'
9. U' R L' B' U' R B' R l' r'
10. U L R L' B' L' U B' U' l' r b'
11. U R' U B' U B L U' l r' b u
12. U L U' R U L B' U' l' r b





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U R B L R L R' B' l r' b'
2. R' U L' U' B' L R' B' l' r b u'
3. U R U L' U B L B' r' b' u
4. U L' U' R' L B U' L R r' u'
5. U' L R' B' U' B' R' B' R' r b u
6. U' L' R U L R' B R l r' b u'
7. U' L B' U R B' R' U' l' r' b' u'
8. U' R U B' L' R' L' R' U l r' b'
9. U L' R' B L R L' B r' b'
10. U R' U L B' L R' L' r' b' u
11. B' R' L R B L R B l' r' b u'
12. L B L' R' L' B' U B l' r





Spoiler: Average 3



1. R L' U L R U R L b' u'
2. L U L' R' L' B L R l' r b' u'
3. B U' R L' R B' U L u'
4. U L' B U' B' R L' R' l' r b'
5. L' B R U' B' R' B L b u
6. B' R' L B U' B' R' U' l' u'
7. U R' L' B' L' B' U B l' r b
8. B R B L R' L' U L' l r b
9. U' R' B U' R L' R' L' r' u
10. U L R' B L U' R U' L l' r' b
11. U R' B R U' L' R U R l r' b' u'
12. L' U R' B U' R B' L


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 10, 2012)

*mean: 8.21*

*average1: 9.03*
8.56, 7.33, 6.97, (13.41+), 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, (6.20), 8.71, 10.46
This is depressing. I've said this multiple times in other threads, but I CANNOT CUBE like this. (reclined with my foot elevated, keyboard instad of stackmat, restricted arm movement).

*average2: 8.91*
9.45, 8.38, (4.76), 9.05, (13.30), 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81
I'm seriously getting depressed... WHY SO MUCH FAIL?! I've had a 7.74 ao1,000!!

*average3: 6.69*
(4.90), 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, (9.86), 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77
 That's more like it.

I should really be going for sub7 by now. I think several (10?) sub8 ao100s and 1 (maybe2, can't remember.) sub8 ao1000s makes me sub8.


----------



## Czery (Aug 12, 2012)

avg 1 12.20 (σ = 4.12)
8.70, 11.01, 20.02, 8.04, 15.66,11.81, (37.33), 7.57, (6.90), 15.33,14.85, 8.97
avg 2 10.06 (σ = 1.88)
9.62, 11.20, 8.61, 9.95, 10.63,11.01, (6.69), 14.02, 7.82, 10.15, (21.89), 7.55
avj 3 9.80 (σ = 1.55)
6.95, 9.21+, 5.81, 8.68, 15.14+,10.85, 11.99, 11.35, 10.00, 11.19,8.80, 9.00

11.15


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 13, 2012)

*Round 77 Results:*

*Sub-7*

Ickathu: 8.21

*Sub-10*

Czery: 10.69

*Round 78 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R U' R B U' R' U L' b u'
2. U L B' U B' L U' L U' l r' b'
3. U' L B' R' B' L' U B' l'
4. L B U' B L' R' B R l' b u
5. U L R U L' B L' U' B r b'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R B R' L' B' L' U' B r' b
2. R U B' R B' U' L R l' r b' u
3. U' B' R U R B U' L l' r
4. U L' R' U B' R B' L l' r'
5. R U' R B' L' B' R' B' l' b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U B' L R L B' R L' B' r' b
2. U' L R B U' L' R B l' r' b' u
3. U L' B R B' R L' U R' l b u
4. R U' R B U' B U' R l r' b u'
5. U' L B U B U' L R' l r b


----------



## Skullush (Aug 13, 2012)

Round 78
*Mean of 3: 5.59*


Spoiler



Average of 5: 5.87
1. (6.78) 
2. 6.12 
3. 5.35 
4. (4.32) 
5. 6.15 

Average of 5: 5.25
1. 5.33 
2. (6.73) 
3. 5.80 
4. 4.63 
5. (3.88) 

Average of 5: 5.65
1. (7.21) 
2. 6.78 
3. 5.24 
4. 4.92 
5. (4.12)


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 14, 2012)

*mean: 7.45*

*average1: 7.49*
6.96, 7.57, (9.66), (6.47), 7.94

*average2: 8.34*
8.29, 6.96, (16.24), (5.62), 9.77

*average3: 6.53*
6.80, (10.95), (4.99), 5.05, 7.73

Finally sub8... The mefferts speed pyra is still breaking in, I think, but it's much better now than it was, and I think I like it more than my QJ. Except the stickers - I love the brightness, but hate the slipperyness of them.


----------



## Czery (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 78

*Mean of 3: 9.67*

Avg1 7.78, 7.29, 11.11+, 8.86, 8.69 = 8.44 (σ = 0.58)
Avg 2 (14.26), 12.65, 9.59, (6.62), 9.32 = 10.52 (σ = 1.85)
Avg 3 11.65, 9.32, 9.18, (8.27), (14.35) = 10.05 (σ = 1.39)


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 16, 2012)

*Round 78 Results:*

*Sub-5*

Skullush: 5.59

*Sub-7*

Ickathu: 7.45

*Sub-10*

Czery: 9.67

*Round 79 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U L U' R L U B' L' R' r b' u
2. U L U' B' U' B' U L' R l b u'
3. U' R B' L' R' L' R' B L l' r' b' u'
4. U R' U R B' R L B l r' b' u
5. U R U R' L B' R L' B l' b u
6. U B L U' L U' R' B b u
7. U' L B' U R' L' B U b'
8. L R' U' B R' B' L U' u
9. L' B' U' L U' B' U L' l' r b
10. R B' R B' L' U B' U l' r b'
11. B' U' L' R U' R B' L' l r b' u
12. U' L U B U R' L' R' b'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U L' B' R L B L U l r' b' u'
2. B L' U B L' R' U' R l' r' b' u'
3. U' B U' R' U' B' L' U' l' u'
4. L R U' R' U B' U B r' b
5. R U' R U' B U L U' l b' u
6. U L' U' R' U' R' L B' L u
7. U L' U' L U' R L B' R' r
8. L' U' R' U L' U' B' R l r u'
9. B' R U' B L' B L' R' b'
10. B R L R B' U B' R l' r b' u'
11. U' L' B' L' R' L R' B l r' b' u'
12. L R U' L' B' L U B r' u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U R' B' U' B U' B U' l' r' b
2. U L B' R U L' U' B' L l b' u'
3. R U' B U' R L' R L l r b' u
4. R B' R L' B' L B' L' r b u'
5. L U' B' U' L' B' R' U'
6. L B R U' B' R' L B' l' r'
7. U R U' B' L' U' B U' l r' b u'
8. U R' B' U B R' B' R' l b' u'
9. B' R L' U L U R L l r u'
10. U' R B' L' U' L' R L' l' r b' u
11. B U B R B U R' L' l' r' u
12. U L R' U' R B' L' R' B


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 16, 2012)

*mean: 7.13*

*average1: 7.52*
7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, (6.28), 8.26, (9.32), 7.58+
Could've been better 

*average2: 6.22*
5.70, 6.73, 4.53, (4.26), (9.75), 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, 4.84, 5.71, 8.16, 7.83
Awesome. The 7.58+ from the last average to the 8.16 of this average make my PB ao12 of 6.19.

*average3: 7.64*
6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, (9.66), 7.65, 7.88, 7.42
Meh.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 16, 2012)

Round 79
*Mean of 3: 5.99*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 6.01
1. 7.90 
2. 6.97 
3. 6.47 
4. 5.29 
5. (8.49) 
6. 6.48 
7. 4.67 
8. 4.54 
9. 6.89 
10. 5.37 
11. 5.47 
12. (3.40) 

Average of 12: 5.62
1. 5.35 
2. 6.28 
3. (3.20) 
4. 4.70 
5. 5.40 
6. 4.73 
7. (8.10+) 
8. 6.58 
9. 5.36 
10. 6.79 
11. 5.96 
12. 5.05 

Average of 12: 6.35
1. 6.71 
2. 7.30 
3. (9.18) 
4. 5.59 
5. 4.85 
6. 4.63 
7. 7.92 
8. (3.48) 
9. 4.84 
10. 7.21 
11. 7.51 
12. 6.90


----------



## Czery (Aug 17, 2012)

Mean of 3 : *10.71*

Avg 1 15.98, 13.07, 15.59, 11.89, 12.85,11.38, 9.93, 11.39, 9.24, (8.91), (17.77), 9.28 = *12.06*
Avg 2 7.58, 12.33, 7.57, 7.04, 11.21, (13.63), (6.86), 10.13, 8.40, 8.86,13.40, 8.63 = *9.52 *
Avg 3 9.48, 11.55, (19.91), 8.00, 13.04, (7.55), 12.42+, 8.39, 13.85, 9.11,11.85, 8.01 = *10.57

Okay solves. Could use better look ahead. *


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 20, 2012)

*Round 79 Results:*

*Sub-5*

Skullush: 5.99

*Sub-7*

Ickathu: 7.13

*Sub-10*

Czery: 10.71

*Round 80 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U B U L' B' L' R' B' r b' u'
2. L' U' B' U' B U B' L' l' b
3. L' R' B L R' U L' B' l' r' u
4. U' R' U B U' L B' U L l' b' u
5. U' L R' U' B' R B' R' U' r'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U B' U' L' R B' L R' B l' r b' u
2. U B R' U R' U' B U' B b u
3. B U' R' L B' L' B' U' l' b u
4. U' L R' U' B U L U l r' b u
5. U L R' B U' L U' R l'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L' R L' U' L U' B' r' b u'
2. U B U L' R L' U R' l' r' b' u
3. L' B' U' L' U L' R B R' l' r b u
4. U B R' B' U' B U R' l b
5. U L B' L U R L' B' U' l' r b' u


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 21, 2012)

*mean: 6.41*

*average1: 6.44*
7.07, 6.35, (7.40), 5.89, (5.52)

*average2: 6.79*
(8.43), (4.65), 7.08, 7.68, 5.62

*average3: 6.01*
6.64, 5.32, (6.92), (5.20), 6.06


----------



## Skullush (Aug 21, 2012)

Round 80
*Mean of 3: 5.86*


Spoiler



Average of 5: 5.77
1. 5.32 
2. (4.92) 
3. 6.31 
4. (8.13) 
5. 5.69 

Average of 5: 5.35
1. 5.08 
2. 5.09 
3. (6.52) 
4. 5.87 
5. (4.72) 

Average of 5: 6.47
1. 4.98 
2. 7.56 
3. (11.05) 
4. (3.40) 
5. 6.87


----------



## KCuber (Aug 21, 2012)

round 80
Sub-10
Average 1: 10.96, 12.57, 14.77, 14.39, 10.38=12.64
Average 2: 15.00, 7.51, 12.24, 13.70, 9.18=11.71
Average 3: 8.85, 9.17, 13.00, 7.93, 17.02=10.34
Mean of 3 Averages:11.56
I forgot how much fun pyra is


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 22, 2012)

*Mean: 6.90*

*Average 1: 7.40*

6.94, (5.91), 7.72, (12.38), 7.55

*Average 2: 6.78*

6.43, (6.41), (12.91), 7.00, 6.91

*Average 3: 6.53*

7.78, 5.05, 6.77, (4.83), (7.91)

Dunno why I suck so much at pyra now :/

@Ickathu. I gotta say, that your improvement is really good. Much faster than mine, I can see you being sub-5 by 2013


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 22, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> @Ickathu. I gotta say, that your improvement is really good. Much faster than mine, I can see you being sub-5 by 2013



Thanks. I'm aiming for at least sub4 at Worlds (assuming I can go). I think most of my improvement comes from doing 300+ solves a day for the 10k cube marathon. Once I finish this one I'll probably take a few days off but then I might start doing it again. 100 solves now takes me <45 minutes, and when I started this marathon it was taking >1 hour. As long as school doesn't get to be too burdensome I can probably continue doing at least 200 solves a day. Pyraminx is definitely my favorite and best event (Comparing WCA rankings). 

Sub 5 seems so fast... :O


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 23, 2012)

*Round 80 Results:*

*Sub-5*

Skullush: 5.86

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 6.41
Alcuber: 6.90

*Sub-10*

Czery: 10.19
KCuber: 11.56

*Round 81 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' L B' U B' L' B' U R' l r b
2. U B' L' B' L' R U' R l' r b u
3. B U' B L R U' B R' l' r' b u'
4. U' L' B' R' U R L R r b' u
5. U L' R' B U' R' L B' R l b u
6. R U R' B' U' B' U' R l r' b u
7. L' U B U' R U' L B l r b u'
8. L' B L U' B U L B l b u
9. R' B R U B R U' R' l' r b' u
10. U R B' U' R U L' B U' b
11. L B U' B' L U' L R l r b'
12. U L' R' L' B U' R B l r' b'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. B R L R B' R B' L l' r' b'
2. U R B' U' L' B U B r' b
3. U' B' U B' L' U R B r' b u'
4. U L B R B L U' B l b u'
5. U' B R' L B' L R' B l b' u
6. R' L B L B L' R U' r u'
7. U' R' L' R B' R L' R l' b
8. R L' B R' L B' U' L' l r' b u'
9. U' L' R B' L U B' U L l' r b u'
10. U L R' B L' R B L' B l' b u'
11. L' R B' U L' U B' R r' b
12. U R' U R B' R L R U' r b u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L B L' B L U' B' L' l' r' b' u
2. U R' L R' L U L R B l b
3. U' B U L' B U R U' b
4. U' R B' U R L' U L' l r
5. U L R L' U' B R L' l' r b'
6. U' R L' R B' R' L' B l' u'
7. R' B' R U' B U' R' U b u
8. U' L' R' L' R L R L' r b u'
9. U' R' B R' B L' R' B' l' r' b'
10. L B' U R L R B R' l' r' b u'
11. L B' L B' U R' B L l r' b'
12. U' L R B' U R' U' R


----------



## Czery (Aug 23, 2012)

Round 80

Mean of 3: 10.19

Avg 1 || 10.45, 8.41, (15.39), 12.89, (6.72) || 10.58
Avg 2 || 9.52, (7.87), (13.99), 8.74, 8.33 || 8.86 
Avg 3 || 12.24, (16.23), 11.03, (5.11),10.14 || 11.14

I'm late! :fp


----------



## Czery (Aug 23, 2012)

Round 81

Mean of 3: 9.60

Avg 1 || 8.39, 14.29, (17.92), 9.77, 9.95,13.79, 8.75, (6.82), 10.62+, 12.36,9.92, 7.91 || 10.58 (σ = 2.21)
Avg 2 || (7.27), 10.21, 8.04, 10.99, 7.60,8.71, 10.80, 10.06, 10.36, 9.19, (18.89+), 9.99 || 9.60 (σ = 1.16)
Avg 3 || 7.24, 6.47, 10.40, 9.56, (13.15),9.51, 8.40, 8.13, 9.80, 7.87, 8.90, (4.75) || 8.63 (σ = 1.23)

Very consistent for me!


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 24, 2012)

*mean: 6.84*

*avg1: 7.23*
6.67, (5.10), 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, (10.62), 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33
Been failing so miserably all day today 

*avg2: 6.47*
6.61, (4.73), 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, (8.47), 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13

*avg3: 6.81*
6.58, 7.87, (4.95), 5.84, (10.54), 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51

So bad...

I'm doing dreadful today, and I don't know why. I think it may have something to do with the fact that most of todays solves have been broken up, whereas most of the former days of the marathon I would do over 200 solves per session. I haven't really warmed up yet today, and seeing as how I'm going to bed in 30 minutes, I probably won't.


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 25, 2012)

*Mean: 6.18 *

Good to see that I have started getting good times again 

*Average 1: 6.39*

5.30, (8.63), 7.16, 5.86, 6.27, 5.94, 7.94, 8.13, (5.06), 5.66, 6.15, 5.46

8.63 was LL skip >_>

*Average 2: 6.56*

6.50, 6.08, 6.83, 6.03, 7.15, 6.91, 5.80, (7.68), 7.50, 6.59, (5.65), 6.18

*Average 3: 5.58*

6.00, 6.06, 5.55, 4.80, 5.78, 6.18, (4.50), 5.56, 6.16, (6.33), 5.18, 4.53

Umm, wtf? Worst solve was 6.33 o_o


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 26, 2012)

Round 81

Average 1: 17.51, (8.36), 19.13, 18.26, 12.68, 17.35, (20.11), 13.69, 14.57, 9.74, 19.59, 8.63 = *15.11*
Average 2: (6.52), 17.76, 18.96, 10.49, 16.13, 12.77, 15.93, 19.51, (23.10), 16.09, 20.05, 22.71 = *17.04*
Average 3: 17.66, 20.55, (9.39), 12.51, 12.40, (22.37), 13.58, 13.24, 14.43, 9.43, 17.12, 9.41 = *14.03*

Mean of 3: *15.39*


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 27, 2012)

*Round 81 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.18
Ickathu: 6.84

*Sub-10*

Czery: 9.60

*Sub-15*

FaLoL: 15.39

*Round 82 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R' B U' L U L' U B r b' u'
2. R' B U' B R U B U' l r' b' u'
3. R U L R L B U' B b u'
4. U' L' B' R' B L R' B' r u
5. U B U' L' B R L' R U r'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' B L U' B' U R B R l' r' b u
2. U' R' U B' U B U B l' r b' u
3. L B R B L U' R L r b u'
4. L R' L U B' L' U' B' r' u'
5. U' B' R' U L' U R U' l' r'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L B' U' B' U L B' r b u'
2. L B U' B' U R' L B l' b'
3. L' U R U R B U R' l' b u
4. U L' R' U' L R' B U L' l' b'
5. U' L' U' L' B' R' U' L l


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 82

Average 1: 13.38, 17.31, (13.06), 13.44, (18.18) = *14.71*
Average 2: (18.00), 16.73, 16.60, 12.24, (9.39) = *15.19*
Average 3: 13.83, (11.83), 12.85, (15.97), 11.95 = *12.88*

Mean of 3: *14.26*


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 28, 2012)

*mean: 5.58* - Sub6 #1

*average1: 5.46*
5.98, (4.85), (6.98), 5.28, 5.11


*average2: 6.17*
(8.00), (4.29), 6.27, 5.92, 6.31

*average3: 5.12*
(8.18), (4.07), 5.54, 5.63, 4.20

Sweet. Keep me in sub6 though, cause I don't think I'm actually anywhere near there. My PB ao100 is like 6.18.


----------



## Czery (Aug 28, 2012)

Avg 1 || 8.80, 8.48, (7.74), 8.07, (13.37) || *8.45* (σ = 0.37)
Avg 2 || 8.24, (10.28), 10.00, 9.85, (7.99) || *9.36 *(σ = 0.98)
Avg 3 || 10.70, (11.04), 7.76, 8.62, (6.38) || * 9.03* (σ = 1.51)

Mean of 3: *8.94*

Good.


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 28, 2012)

*Mean: 6.42*

*Average 1: 5.62*

5.63, (DNF(6.80)), 5.68, 5.56, (4.02)

. DNF was by an R, r' , u' or something xD

*Average 2: 7.33*

(12.68+), 8.03, (5.40), 7.97, 6.00

:fp

*Average 3: 6.30*

6.22, (4.77), (8.47), 6.83, 5.86


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 30, 2012)

*Round 82 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 5.58
Alcuber: 6.42

*Sub-10*

Czery: 8.94

*Sub-15*

FaLoL: 14.26

*Round 83 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L U' B' R B L' R U' L' l r
2. B R' L' R U' R' L' U' l' b' u
3. U B' U' R' L U R l r' u
4. R B' L B R' U B l' r b u
5. L B U B R U' L b' u
6. L B R' U' R' B R L l' r' b u
7. R L R B' R L B' R b
8. B L U' R' L' B R l r b u'
9. B R L' B' R B' R' U' r b'
10. B' U B U' L R U l' b u
11. U' L B' L' U' B L' B r'
12. U' L' U L' U' B L U' L l





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' B U' L' B R B' R b u
2. U' B' U L' R' B' L R b u'
3. U R L R U R' U R L r b' u
4. L' U' B' L U' L U' B' l
5. R U' L' B U R' B' l' r b u
6. L' B U' B L' B L' R' l' r' b
7. U' L' R' U' R U R' B l' b
8. R B L' R U L R' U' u
9. U B' L B' L' R U' L l r' u'
10. L' B R U' L B' R' U r' u'
11. U R' B R' U' R b
12. B' R' L B' L B R' l' r





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L' B' L R L U' B' l b u'
2. U' L' B' U' B' U' B R' r' b'
3. B L' R' B' U R B' R' l r
4. U R' L' U' R L R' B R' l r b' u'
5. L B' U' R L' R' L' R l r u
6. U' L' B R B R' U L l' b' u
7. U R' B L' B' U L l b
8. L' B' U L R' B U' B l b' u'
9. L' R' L U R' L B' L' r
10. U' L' U B L' B' R' L' r u
11. R U' B' U R U' L' B l r'
12. L B R' U B' U R' L' r' b' u


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 31, 2012)

*mean: 5.87*

*average1: 5.71*
4.71, 4.95, 6.99, 6.20, (4.45), (7.00), 6.77, 4.75, 6.80, 5.94, 4.92, 5.07

*average2: 5.91*
5.11, 6.08, 6.57, 5.97, 5.98, 4.27, (7.66), 6.63, 4.57, (3.73), 6.62, 7.33

*average3: 5.97*
6.04, 6.56, 5.30, 5.41, 7.08, 6.37, (4.48), 6.19, 5.56, 4.72, 6.46, (7.18)


Wut.
I don't know that I've ever had 3 consecutive non-rolled sub6 ao12s before. I've only had one non-rolled sub6 ao100 still, but hopefully I can make it to the sub5 group after next round.

EDIT: Turns out I actually just got my second sub6 ao100 (5.99) - 65 solves from tonight + all but the 7.18 of these solves = 5.99 average of 100.


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 83

Average 1: 17.95, 10.57, 15.85, 19.26, 16.56, 18.82, (9.21), 14.05, (19.58), 9.60, 19.42, 13.75 = *15.58*
Average 2: 15.47, (7.88), 13.67, 16.71, 15.90, (18.63), 15.18, 14.03, 14.72, 12.63, 10.08, 15.87 = *14.43*
Average 3: 17.07, 12.08, 13.10, (18.38), (8.44), 15.07, 13.49, 10.85, 16.10, 15.23, 14.11, 16.42 = *14.35*

Mean of 3: *14.79*


----------



## KCuber (Sep 3, 2012)

Sub-8
Mean: 8.26
1: 7.52, 8.52, 8.10, 7.15, 10.98, 13.40, 6.09, 8.21, 9.89, 7.03, 7.48, 6.60=8.15
2: 9.83, 9.26, 13.17, 7.39, 7.10, 7.55, 8.96, 7.84, 7.80, 5.33, 7.95, 5.54=7.92 PB
3: 9.48, 9.41, 9.94, 10.45, 6.01, 7.48, 8.71, 8.48, 6.93, 7.89, 8.85, 9.81=8.70


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 3, 2012)

*Round 83 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 5.87

*Sub-8*

KCuber: 8.26

*Sub-15*

FaLoL: 14.79

*Round 84 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U R L' R' B' U L' R' l r' b' 
2. U' R L' U' R' B U L l' r' u 
3. U L' U B' L R' B L' R b' 
4. U L' B' R B' U B L' l r u 
5. U R' U B' U B L B l b' u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' B' R B U' L' B L' l' r' b u 
2. U L R L' U B' R' U l r' b u' 
3. L B' U B' L R B' R' r u' 
4. U L' R U L B U' B' R r b u 
5. L R' B L U L' R B' l r





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L B U L' B U B l' r 
2. U R' B L' R L' B R l' r' b' 
3. U R U R U' R' B' U l u' 
4. U R' B L' U B R' U l' r b' u 
5. R' U' R U' B L U' R b'


----------



## JasonK (Sep 3, 2012)

Non-fail results at Ausnats have motivated me to practice again...

*Mean = 5.11*

*Avg1*
(6.01), 5.68, 4.66, (4.50), 4.81 = *5.05*

*Avg2:*
(4.15), 6.28, 4.69, (6.88), 4.79 = *5.25*

*Avg3:*
4.67, 5.44, 4.95, (6.83), (4.57) = *5.02*

Not bad :tu


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 3, 2012)

*mean: 6.85*

*average1: 6.59*
(9.30), (5.88), 6.00, 7.42, 6.36

*average2: 7.89*
10.59, 6.41, (10.60), 6.66, (4.42)

*average3: 6.08*
6.52, (8.70), (4.60), 5.98, 5.73

I'm actually pleased with this. I expected it to be worse. I haven't done ANY pyra since last thursday when I finished the marathon.


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 3, 2012)

Round 84

Average 1: (22.71), 14.19, 21.19, (13.86), 17.61 = *17.66*
Average 2: (9.17), 13.34, 12.41, (17.48), 14.41 = *13.39*
Average 3: 14.57, 11.94, (10.72), (20.04), 17.82 = *14.77*

Mean of 3: *15.27*


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 6, 2012)

*Round 84 Results:*

*Sub-5*

JasonK: 5.11

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 6.85

*Sub-15*

FaLoL: 15.27

*Round 85 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R L B' U B U B L' U' l r' b' 
2. R L B' U B U B L' U' l r' b' 
3. U R B R B R' U L B' l r b' u 
4. U B' U' L' R B U' B l' r b' u' 
5. L B L U' B' U R' U l r b' u' 
6. U R U B U R L B' U l b' 
7. U R L' R L R' B U L' l r' u' 
8. L U' R' L U R L U B' l' b' 
9. U' R B R U' L R U b 
10. U R L' R' U' R B' R' U l r b' u' 
11. R' L' U' B' R' L' B' R r' u 
12. R' L' U' B' R' L' B' R r' u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U B L' R' U' L U B' l r' b u 
2. U B L' R' U' L U B' l r' b u 
3. U R B U' L R' U' B' r' b' u 
4. R' U' R B' R' L U' L' l r b u 
5. U R L' B U B L' U l r' b' u' 
6. U B' R B U B' R L l r b' u 
7. U' L U' B' L' U' B' L R' l' r b' u 
8. U' R' B' L' B U' L R' l r' b u' 
9. B R' L' B' U' R B' L r b u' 
10. R L' B' U L R' L' B' r' u' 
11. U R' B U B' U R B' r u' 
12. U L' R' B U B' R L l' b'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L U B' U' B R' U R r' b u' 
2. L U B' U' B R' U R r' b u' 
3. U' R L B R B L' R B l' r' u' 
4. U B L B U L B' L R' l r' b u' 
5. L' U L' U B' U L' B l r' b 
6. L' U' R B U' B L' B l' r b 
7. U' L' R B L' R B' U l' r b' 
8. U R L U' L R' U' B L' l r' b 
9. U' L R' B' R' L U R l' u' 
10. L U' R L U B' L' U' l r b u' 
11. L U L R B' R L' B' r' u' 
12. U' B U' R B' U L U' l r' b u'


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 9, 2012)

*Mean: 6.65*

Haven't really cubed much since Ausnats last weekend...

*Average 1: 6.98*

6.53, (9.02), (4.66), 7.96, 6.30, 7.56, 6.08, 7.71, 7.83, 6.13, 7.09, 6.56

*Average 2: 6.87*

5.90, 5.96, 7.09, 5.09, (10.19), 7.50, 7.52, 9.18, 6.41, 7.69, 6.38, (4.61)

I'm seriously surprised at how that was sub-7

*Average 3: 6.09*

5.16, 5.61, 5.97, 7.21, 5.69, 6.47, (8.18), 7.52, (3.77), 7.47, 4.46, 5.36

Now that's more like it


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 85

Average 1: 13.66, 11.40, 18.78, (20.38), 16.61, 16.05, 17.01, (8.37), 12.78, 15.83, 18.38, 10.90 = *15.14*
Average 2: (8.91), 9.00, 12.41, 11.80, 16.88, 14.05, (20.55), 14.38, 19.15, 13.65, 12.74, 11.94 = *13.60*
Average 3: 12.44, 16.73, 12.65, 14.41, (4.94), 10.88, 17.03, 12.64, 12.62, 12.67, 17.62, (18.35) = *13.97*

Mean of 3: *14.24*


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 10, 2012)

*Round 85 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.65

*Sub-15*

FaLoL: 14.24

*Round 86 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U R U' R U' L U' R' r' b u' 
2. U R U' R U' L U' R' r' b u' 
3. R' L' B' L B' U' R U' l u' 
4. U' R L' R B' L B L' l r' u' 
5. U B R L' R U' B L' B l b' u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L U B L U L B' U' r u' 
2. B L B' R B' L' U' B' l r b' 
3. L B' U' R' B' U B' U' r b' u' 
4. U' L B' U' R' U' L B' u' 
5. L R' L' R' B' U L' U' r b' u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L B L' U L' B L' R l u' 
2. L B L' U L' B L' R l u' 
3. U' B' U R' L' U R U l b u 
4. U R L' U' L B' R U l r b u 
5. U L' U B' L R' L' B' U' r b' u


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 10, 2012)

Round 86

Average 1: (6.45), 14.13, 7.07, 17.93, (19.14) = *13.04*
Average 2: 17.01, (9.33), (18.44), 15.31, 12.32 = *14.88*
Average 3: 18.95, 14.39, (12.07), (19.52), 13.48 = *15.61*

Mean of 3: *14.51*


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 14, 2012)

It's been so long since I've done pyra...
I've got to memorize 8 verses, then I'll put in my results.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 14, 2012)

Dangit, I forgot 

*Round 86 Results:*

*Sub-15*

FaLoL: 14.51

*Round 87 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R' L' U L' U L B R' 
2. R' L' U L' U L B R' 
3. R L' R U' B' U L U' l' 
4. U R U R' L' R U R l' r' b u' 
5. U B R L R U' L R' r b' u' 
6. U R B U L' R' B L l r b u 
7. U R B U L' R' B L l r b u 
8. L U' L' R L' U R' U l' r' b' u' 
9. U L R' B U' B U L' b' u' 
10. U L R' B U' B U L' b' u' 
11. U L R U R' B U B' r b u' 
12. U L R U R' B U B' r b u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U L' U' B L' U' B L' l' b u' 
2. R' U L U' B' L B U l b' u' 
3. U' B' U R U B' L R r' b u 
4. U' R U L' R L U B R' u 
5. B L B U' R' B R' U l b' u 
6. U L' U B L' U B R l r' 
7. R' U' L' B L' R B U l r' b u 
8. U B' U L B R' L U' l r b' u 
9. U R U' R L' B' U' L' l r' b' u' 
10. U L' U' B' R' L' B L' U r b' u 
11. U B' U' L' R' U L' U' l' r' 
12. U B R L U' B U' L l r u'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L' R' L' R B' L U L l' r b' u' 
2. R' L R' B L R L' R r u 
3. U L U R L B U L' r' b 
4. L' B L R U L' B L' l' r b u 
5. R L' R B' R' U L B l r' b' 
6. U L B U' R' U R' U B' l r' u' 
7. U R' L B U B L B L l' b u 
8. R' B' R' L R' L' R L l b u 
9. L U B' L R' U L U' l' r' b' u' 
10. U' R' B' R L' B U R' B' l b 
11. U L U' R U' L B' U B' l r' u 
12. U L' B' U' B' R B' R' l r


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 17, 2012)

Sub6
*mean: 7.64*

*a1: 7.83*
7.51, (5.37), 6.85, 7.29, 7.32, 5.79, 11.94, 10.79, 7.53, 6.94, 6.35, (12.65)
Blech

*a2: 7.80*
7.61, 9.46, 7.03, (4.80), 10.02, 10.43, (12.94), 5.99, 6.70, 5.66, 6.50, 8.59
This would be easier if my timer stopped when I hit the spacebar... stackmat timer is so much better...

*a3: 7.30*
9.01, 3.95, 6.83, 8.25, 7.82, 8.81, 6.41, (9.68), 8.18, 6.01, 7.74, (2.94)


This is why you don't take long breaks...


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for last round, I only just noticed that a lot of the scrambles were the same :fp. No Idea why that happened :/

*Round 87 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 7.64

*Round 88 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U L U B L' R L R' l' r' 
2. U' R L B' R L R B l r 
3. B' L R' B' R B L B l' r' b u' 
4. U L' B R' U' R L' B l' r b' u' 
5. U' R L R' U' L B U' r' b' u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' R' L' U' R' L B R' b' u 
2. U L U' L U B L' B' l b' 
3. L B L R L B R B' l' r' b' 
4. L' U L' U' L' B U' L' r' b 
5. B' U L' B U L B' L l' r' b' u'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L' B' U L' B U' R L l' b' u 
2. U' B' R' U' L B' R U' r b' 
3. L U' B L' R L R' L b u 
4. U B R' U' L R' U' R B l' u 
5. U B R' B R' B' U B' l' r b'


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 17, 2012)

*mean: 7.11*
Sub6


*average1: 5.99*
5.72, (5.68), 6.15, 6.11, (7.51)

*average2: 6.30*
6.44, (5.34), 6.41, 6.06, (14.79)

*average3: 9.05*
8.67, 8.88, (6.21), 9.60, (13.46)
yuck

Much easier when I'm using a stackmat  The last average had to many fails though, threw off the mean...


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 88

Race to sub-10

Average 1: 11.96, 15.88, (9.18), 14.81, (21.77) = *14.22*
Average 2: 14.04, (8.29), 14.67, 14.80, (19.06) = *14.50*
Average 3: 11.98, (8.75), (13.11), 9.44, 12.70 = *11.37*

Mean of 3: *13.36*


----------



## AndersB (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 88
Race to sub -12

Mean of AVGs: 12.61

9.63, 11.78, 9.25, 12.44, 9.01 = 10.22
6.03, 11.42, 19.67, 12.84, 16.49 = 13.58
13.91, 14.25, 16.73, 13.74, 14.81 = 14.04


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry I forgot, then I forgot again :fp

*Round 88 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 7.11

*Sub-10*

AndersB: 12.61
FaLoL: 13.36

*Round 89 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U L B' R B R B L' B l r b' 
2. U R' L' R' L' U R U' B l' r' b' 
3. L' U' R' L' U B R' B r 
4. L R B' R U' L B U l' b' u' 
5. U R U R' B U L R 
6. U L' U B' U R B' R' l r' b u 
7. L U' L R' U' L U L l r b' u' 
8. L R L U R' L' U' B l' u 
9. L R' U' R' B L R' B b u' 
10. B' L R B' U R L' B' l' u 
11. L R' L R' L U L R B l' r b' u' 
12. U' R U' L' B L U' L u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R U' B' U' L' R B U l' r b u 
2. L' U' L U' R' L' R L' r' u' 
3. R U L' B' U R' B' L' l' r' b 
4. U' L' R B' L U' L U R l' r b 
5. U' L' R' B U R' B R B l b' u' 
6. L' R' U B' R' U L B' l u 
7. L' B' L' B' U L B' U' l' r b u' 
8. R U R L' U B U R' l' r' b u' 
9. U R' B' L U' R B U' l r' b' u 
10. U L B' L' B L' U B' R' b u' 
11. U' L B' R L' B' R' L' l' r b u' 
12. U B U R B U' B' R B' l u'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L B' U' L U' B L r b u' 
2. U L' R U B U' L U B' l' r' b' u' 
3. L' B' U' R' B U' B R' l' u' 
4. R U' L' R' L' R' U R l r u' 
5. U' B' U L R' B' U R' l r u' 
6. R L U B R' U L' R r' u 
7. U R L' U R' B' L' R l' u 
8. L R B' R U R B L r' b' u' 
9. L' B U' L' R B' U L b u' 
10. U R' L' U' B' R' B' U' B' l' r b' u' 
11. U B' U' L' U' L' U' B' l r b u' 
12. U' R' B' L U' R L R l r' b' u


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 22, 2012)

Round 89
Race to sub-10

Average 1: 17.34, 17.00, 14.82, 19.62, 14.75, 11.89, (21.70), 11.74, 14.15, 11.99, 14.06, (8.26) = *14.74*
Average 2: 12.53, 15.81, 12.34, 10.45, 12.66, 12.36, 13..36, 11.36, 12.71, 10.86, (17.85), (10.31) = *12.44*
Average 3: 13.80, 10.50, 15.16, 13.31, 15.04, 10.20, 10.55, (8.74), (17.69), 9.09, 13.10, 13.35 = *12.41*

Mean of 3: *13.20*


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 22, 2012)

*mean: 6.83*
sub6

*average1: 7.16*
7.42, 14.13, 8.86, 6.50, 8.41+, 4.91, 4.84, 12.22, 4.91, 4.83, 8.70+, 4.73

*average2: 6.81*
7.84, (4.50), (8.71), 7.46, 5.11, 7.30, 6.05, 8.05, 7.68, 6.55, 6.23, 5.83

*average3: 6.52*
5.69, 6.62, 6.78, 5.66, 5.95, 6.92, 6.57, (4.98), (14.22), 6.73, 6.85, 7.46


----------



## AndersB (Sep 23, 2012)

Round 89
Race to sub -10

Mean: 12.67

14.38, 13.89, 16.34, 10.55, 12.73, 8.89, 16.78, 12.15, 19.53, 6.95, 15.09, 9.66 = 13.05
13.09, 13.22, 17.44, 13.73, 7.83, 13.12, 24.78, 15.86, 9.99, 7.05, 9.88, 13.63 = 12.78
15.05, 12.27, 10.04, 9.56, 11.61, 15.00, 9.78, 10.39, 13.22, 16.58, 10.81, 13.50 = 12.23


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot again, feel free to yell at me.

*Round 89 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 6.83

*Sub-10*

AndersB: 12.67
FaLoL: 13.20

*Round 90 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L U R L' R L U L l' r' b' u' 
2. U L' B' U L' B L' R L l' r' b u 
3. R L R B U R U L' l' r b' u 
4. U B R U' B R L' U l r' b u 
5. L R' B' R' U' L' U L' b' u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L U' R B' R' U' L' U l b u 
2. R L U' R L' U B U l' r' b' 
3. L' U' L B' U' R L U' l r b u' 
4. U' R U B' R' B' L' R' l' r b u 
5. U' B R' L' B L R' U' R b' u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U' B' U' L U R' L B l' r u 
2. B U L' R' B U' L' U l r' b u' 
3. U' B L' R U B' U R U' l' b' u' 
4. L R L' R U' R' U' R l' r b u' 
5. U B' R U B U' B' L u'


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 25, 2012)

I need to do the 10k cube marathon again, but I don't have enough time 

*mean: 7.95*

*average1: 8.96*
7.75, (6.26), 11.46, (16.08), 7.66

*average2: 6.93*
7.05, (9.00), 5.26, 8.47, (5.03)

*average3: 7.96*
(5.74), 7.78, (9.72), 8.17, 7.93

...seriously. :\ I stink... I wish I didn't take that break from pyra when I finished the marathon  I was seriously about to break sub6, and then I took 2 weeks off :'(


----------



## Iggy (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sub 7:*

*Mean: 8.86*

*Average 1: 8.42*
9.58, 7.53, 12.40, 7.40, 8.15

*Average 2: 9.17*
7.16, 11.59+, 12.55, 8.75, 7.09

*Average 3: 9.00*
9.78, 9.78, 11.86, 7.44, 5.50

Ew, could've been better. Should practice pyraminx more often. :/


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 90
Race to sub-10

Average 1: 13.68, 15.39, (17.06), (12.65), 16.19 = *15.09*
Average 2: 17.25, (19.09), 17.43, 14.47, (12.87) = *16.38*
Average 3: 13.48, 16.23, (10.71), 14.25, (19.57) = *14.65*

Mean of 3: *15.37*

3 very bad Averages


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 28, 2012)

*Round 90 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 7.95

*Sub-8*

Iggy: 8.86

*Sub-10*

FaLoL: 15.37

*Round 91 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' B U' B L R U B l' b' u 
2. U' B' U' R' B' R' B L' l' r' b u 
3. U' B U' B L' B' U B' l b' 
4. U R L' R L U R L r b' u' 
5. L R' U' B' L' R U R l' r u' 
6. U' L B' U' L' R' B' L b' 
7. L' R' U' L' U' B U R' r' b u 
8. L R' L B' U R L' B l r 
9. U' R B R L R' L' B l' b u 
10. B R' U R' B' U L' U b u' 
11. R' L' B L' B' U' R U l u' 
12. U R U B L' R' U' B' l r' b u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R U' B' R' U L' B' R l u 
2. R' B U' L' B' L' R' L' l' r' b' 
3. L' B L U' L B U B l' r u' 
4. U L' B R B R' L' B b' u' 
5. B L R' B L U' L U' r u' 
6. U L R' L' U B' R L U' l' r' b 
7. U R' U' L' R L B L' l r 
8. U' L B' R' B' L U L' B' b' u' 
9. U B' R L U' L' B' R l' r b' u 
10. U L R B R' L' U' R' l' r' 
11. U L R' B L U L B' R r b' u' 
12. U L' R' U L B L' U B' l' r' b u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U B' U' R L' U B L l' r' b' u' 
2. L R U' R' B R' L' U r b' u' 
3. B' L' R' B U L' B L' l' r b u' 
4. U' L R U' B U L' U l b' 
5. U' L' U R L U' L' U' l b 
6. R B U' B U L R' U' l r b' 
7. U R' L R' B' U R B l u 
8. U' B' R U' R B' R' B' R' l r u' 
9. U B' L R' U B U' B l u 
10. B L' R' B U B R' L' l' r' b' 
11. L B' R U R U' R' B' b u 
12. L B L' B L' R' L R' l


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 28, 2012)

*mean: 6.68*

*average1: 6.84*
7.88, 7.28, 7.15, 7.46, 7.42, (15.30), 8.25, 5.51, (5.17), 5.53, 5.25, 6.67

*average2: 6.85*
8.32, 7.11, 6.63, 8.04, (9.11), 6.76, 4.95, 5.84, 7.58, (2.64), 6.60, 6.71

*average3: 6.36*
5.96, 7.24, 7.82, 5.02, (3.41), 7.66, (9.23), 7.77, 6.10, 6.49, 4.51, 4.99

I'm coming back


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 91
Race to sub-10

Average 1: 10.65, 8.56, 12.71, 8.70, (5.74), 12.73, 16.39, 15.99, 8.25, (17.02), 13.52, 16.51 = *12.40*
Average 2: 13.26, 14.00, 14.63, 11.53, 9.53, 12.16, 8.62, 14.68, 9.61, (8.25), (15.45), 12.84 = *12.07*
Average 3: 15.03, 13.54, 14.49, 8.99, 10.73, 13.76, 12.76, (17.88), 14.93, 16.54, (8.61), 9.46 = *13.02*

Mean of 3: *12.50*


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2012)

*Round 91 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 6.68

*Sub-10*

FaLoL: 12.50

*Round 92 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L' R B' R U' B U' r' b' 
2. U L R L U' R L B' U' r b u' 
3. L U' R L' R L B U' l' r b' u 
4. L U R B' L U L' R' U l' r' u' 
5. U B' U L' U R' L B R l





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R U L R l r' u 
2. U L B' L R' U B r u' 
3. L R B' L' U' R' B R l r' b u' 
4. L R L R U' L R' B' l r' u' 
5. U L' R B L R' L l' b u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. B' U B' L' U R' l r' b u 
2. U L' R' L U' R U' L' l' b u' 
3. L' U' L R B' L' U R l' b 
4. U R U R L U R U R B' l' r' b u' 
5. B R B L' U' L' R' U' l' r'


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 4, 2012)

Lets see how much I fail...

*Mean: 6.77*

*Average 1: 5.90*

6.61, 5.53, (9.43), 5.56, (5.47)

Nice.

*Average 2: 6.54*

(5.08), 6.56, (7.59), 6.02, 7.03

*Average 3: 7.86*

(10.36+), 7.83, (5.38), 8.31, 7.44

:fp


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 4, 2012)

*mean: 6.33*

*average1: 5.90*
5.90, (6.37), 6.17, 5.63, (5.58)

*average2: 6.49*
(3.25), (12.05), 6.25, 7.35+, 5.86
the counting 7 didn't really help...

*average3: 6.59*
(9.90), (5.62), 5.98, 7.12, 6.68

Getting better 
I checked on one of my excel sheets - my average on the last day of the 10k cube marathon was 6.34  Yesterday's average was 6.79... So far today's is 6.55. I'M FINALLY IMPROVING AGAIN!


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 5, 2012)

*Round 92 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 6.33
Alcuber: 6.77

*Round 93 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' L' B L' U R' L R r b 
2. B' U L R U' L B' U' l' b' u' 
3. B' U L' R L' R U B' b u 
4. L U L' R U B' U' L' l' b' 
5. U R' U' L' U L' U' B' l' b' u' 
6. L' U B R' U R L U l b' u' 
7. L B' U B' U' L U' B r b' u' 
8. R B U R' L' U B' L r' u 
9. B U L' B R U' R' U' l' r' 
10. U R L' R B R U' B b 
11. L' B L U' L' B U R B' l b' u' 
12. L U' B R' L' R U' R l u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' R' B L U R' U' B b' u 
2. B R' L' R' U' L' U' B r u 
3. U R B U' B' R L' B' l r' b u 
4. R' B' L' B' R' B' R' B l' r b u' 
5. R L' B L' U B' R' U' l' b u 
6. U B U' R' B L B' R' r u 
7. U B' L' R' U' L U' R b' u' 
8. U B U L' R' B U B l r 
9. U R' U' R' U B' R' L l' r' b u' 
10. U' R' L' U' L R' U' B l u 
11. L' B' R U' B U' R B' l' r' b' u 
12. R U' L' B R B' R B l b u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L R' L' U' R L' R L' l' b u' 
2. L U R' U' R' U' B' R' l r b u 
3. U B' R U' B' L R' B l' r b u' 
4. U L B L B' L U' R' l' r' b' 
5. L' U' B' R' B' L' B U b u 
6. U L' B U L B U' L U' r 
7. L B' U L' B' U R' B' l' b' u' 
8. U L' U L R B' U' B' r 
9. U L R' L U L U' L' B l' b' u' 
10. L R' B U' L U B' U' l r b u 
11. U' L R' B R L' B R l' r' u 
12. U' L' R U' B U' B' L' R' l


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 9, 2012)

Just saw this  I'll do it after school if I'm not too late.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 9, 2012)

*mean: 6.99*

*average1: 6.57*
7.27, 6.42, 5.83, (4.71), 6.50, 6.67, 7.63, 6.97, 7.09, 5.36, 5.98, (8.80+)

*average2: 7.86*
7.29, 8.42+, 6.88, 6.03, (5.33), 8.38, (12.97), 12.27, 5.93, 7.74, 6.19, 9.51
why so much fail? This was gross...

*average3: 6.53*
7.90, (13.08), 6.67, (3.84), 8.48, 4.56, 6.62, 5.45+, 8.23, 5.75, 6.32, 5.30

Pretty good. Pyraminx needs tensioning though. It was too loose for the first 20 or so solves, then I tightened it and it's a bit too tight now  sigh... tensioning cubes is dreadful...


----------



## JasonK (Oct 10, 2012)

4.62, 5.07, 5.08, 4.55, 4.59, 3.99, 4.63, 4.79, (3.98), 4.40, (6.87), 5.02 = *4.67*

4.29, 4.53, 5.01, 3.99, 5.11, 5.04, 4.84, 5.19, 5.88, 4.98, (6.36), (3.37) = *4.89*

6.54, 6.19, 4.64, 4.04, 4.49, (6.83), 5.38, 6.50, (3.78), 5.17, 6.19, 6.23 = *5.54*

Overall Mean = *5.03*

3rd average was lolfail.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2012)

*Round 93 Results:*

*Sub-5*

JasonK: 5.03

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 6.99

*Round 94 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' L R' U' L' B' R L' b' u 
2. L B U B' U B' R L' r' b' 
3. U L' B L B' U R' B U l' u' 
4. U B R' L U' R L' B U l r' b u 
5. U R L' R' L' B' R' B' l r b'





Spoiler: Average 2



6. U L B' R B R' U B r' u 
7. U L' R L' U L U' L' B' l' r' b 
8. R L U' L R L' R L r' b' u' 
9. L' B' U' L B L' U L' l' r b' 
10. L' U' L B R L' U B' l' b





Spoiler: Average 1



11. L R' U R L' U B' U r' b' u 
12. U' L' U B' L' R' B U' B l r 
13. U R' U' R B L' U B r' b' 
14. U' B' U B' U' B R U R l' r u' 
15. L' U L R U L' U R l' r


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 10, 2012)

*mean: 6.37*

*average1: 7.69*
9.06, 7.03, (9.74), 6.97, (5.84)
ugh

*average2: 5.47*
4.71, 4.85, (9.15), (4.18), 6.85

*average3: 5.95*
(5.01), (7.99), 5.08, 6.73, 6.04


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 11, 2012)

Using my new shengshou, wanted to trial it 

*Mean: 6.92*

*Average 1: 7.41*

(8.09), 7.80, (6.28), 7.40, 7.02

*Average 2: 7.07*

6.33, (10.02), 6.18, 8.69, (4.81)

*Average 3: 6.29*

6.09, 5.81, (8.09), 6.97, (5.52)

That last solve saved it

----
Just a few notes on the puzzle...

It's very very fast, and very very clicky (strong clicking mechanism) although it doesn't really make a clicking sound. I've found it to lock more than my mefferts though, so I'm kinda leaning towards that right now. I don't think I've had this puzzle for long enough to really get a feel for it, so I'll still be giving this thing a chance.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, this round technically ends today. Sorry it was short 

*Round 94 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 6.37
Alcuber: 6.92

*Round 95 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U B' L U' B' R L B U' l r b' 
2. R B R B L R L R l r' b u 
3. L R' U B' L' B' U' L' 
4. L' R' B' R L' R B L l 
5. U B L R' U L U' L r u 
6. R' L' R' L' U' R' U R' l u 
7. L' B U' R B L' B' U' l 
8. L B U' R L' B' L' U B l' r' b' u' 
9. U B R L' R U L U R' l' b' 
10. U L' B L U' L' R U' B l r u' 
11. B' U R' U R' B' U' L' l' r' b' u' 
12. R' L B U B' R U' B l' r b' u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U L' U' R B L' U R l r' b' u 
2. U' R' U' L R' L R' U' l' b 
3. U' L U B' R' L R L B' l r' b u 
4. L' U R' B' L R B' L l r b' u' 
5. U B' U' R B R U' B' l r' u' 
6. U L B L R U' L R' U l' r b' 
7. L B U R B' U B L' l' r' 
8. R B' R' L R' L U B' b' u' 
9. U L B U' B L U L r' 
10. L B' U R' U' R U R r' u 
11. U R' U' R B' R' L' B' r 
12. U B R U L U B' U l r' b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U' R' B' R' L' U' B L l' r' b 
2. L U L B L R B' R l' b' u' 
3. U R U L R L' R U B l 
4. U L R U' L B R L l' r b' 
5. B' R U' L' R' U B U l r' u 
6. U R U B R U B' U B l r b u' 
7. U' L' R U' R' B' L' U B l' u 
8. L B L' B U' B R' L l' b' 
9. U' L B U L R' B' L U' l b' 
10. U B R U B' L' U B U l r' b' 
11. U B' U R L B U R' U b u 
12. B R' U' R' L B L' U l' b u'


----------



## JasonK (Oct 11, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> It's very very fast, and very very clicky (strong clicking mechanism) although it doesn't really make a clicking sound. I've found it to lock more than my mefferts though, so I'm kinda leaning towards that right now. I don't think I've had this puzzle for long enough to really get a feel for it, so I'll still be giving this thing a chance.


If you have some Maru lube around, try a drop of that - I found that it loosens the clicking/locking a little. Of course it's still a very clicky puzzle, but I like that


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 11, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Using my new shengshou, wanted to trial it
> ...
> Just a few notes on the puzzle...
> 
> It's very very fast, and very very clicky (strong clicking mechanism) although it doesn't really make a clicking sound. I've found it to lock more than my mefferts though, so I'm kinda leaning towards that right now. I don't think I've had this puzzle for long enough to really get a feel for it, so I'll still be giving this thing a chance.



Would you recommend it, or is it too early to tell still? I really like my mefferts right now (except I haven't gotten new stickers for it, so I've still got the really slippery ones), but the ss is only $9.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2012)

*Mean: 6.43*

*Average 1: 6.49*

6.63, 6.91, 6.94, 5.81, 5.77, 5.50, 6.28, 5.68, (4.65), 6.43, 8.96, (DNF(7.52))

It was going well till the end...

*Average 2: 6.40*

5.50, 6.09, 9.78+, 5.90, 5.56, 6.56, (11.68), 6.44, 6.44, 6.11, (4.72), 5.59

Counting 9 -_-

*Average 3: 6.39*

5.71, 5.36, 4.77, 5.11, 7.03, 7.16, (4.50), 5.21, (DNF(5.91)), 6.40, 10.50+, 6.66

Counting 10 -___-

---
Both DNFs in this session were caused by the tips not turning well or my lousy and reckless turning, actually a bit of both I think . They were both off by a (slice?) U', u.
---
@Jason: I lubed it with maru before this average and it did make a small differance
@Ickathu: Too early I think, I'll keep breaking it in


----------



## Iggy (Oct 13, 2012)

*Sub-6*

*Mean: 7.20*

*Average 1: 7.40*
7.35, 7.11, 7.49, 6.71, 5.33, 8.41, 6.22, 8.25, 15.27, 7.64, 7.39, 7.44

*Average 2: 6.09*
4.96, 5.47, 8.07, 14.58, 7.52, 6.62, 5.69, 5.59, 4.31, 4.01, 7.47, 5.17 (PB avg12!)

*Average 3: 8.10*
6.03, 7.00, 14.41, 7.80, 11.38, 8.47, 4.42, 6.69, 5.65, 6.55, 8.95, 12.50

First average was okay, second was awesome, third one sucked. The mean was okay, but could've been way better.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 14, 2012)

*[1] *9.14, 8.58, 6.97, 6.04, 5.56, 7.94, 6.43, 6.41, 4.52, 6.54, 6.44, 9.45=*7.01*
*[2]* 6.17, 7.79, 8.19, 5.95, 7.43, 7.91, 7.48, 6.34, 5.32, 3.92, 6.90, 6.17=*6.75*
*[3]* 6.24, 6.43, 4.63, 7.49, 8.66, 7.38, 10.40, 5.59, 5.59, 7.76, 10.44, 6.52=*7.21*
*mean of 3avg=6.99*


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 15, 2012)

*Round 95 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.43
Thunderbolt: 6.99
Iggy: 7.20

*Round 96 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U R' U L U' L B R l' r' b u 
2. L U' B L' U B R U' B l b u 
3. U L' U L R' U' B L R r b' u 
4. L R' B U' L' B R B l u' 
5. U L U L' R' B U' B' R' l r' b





Spoiler: Average 2



1. B L' U' R U R' l r b' u' 
2. L' R U' L B R B' r b u' 
3. L R' U L R' U L' R U l' r' b' u' 
4. L R' B U L' U B L' l' r' b u' 
5. U' R' U B' R L B' U' R' l r' u'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L' R L' B' L U L' l r' b u' 
2. B U R' U' R L' U l b' u' 
3. U' R' L R' L' B L' U' r b' u 
4. L U B R U' B U' R' l' r' b 
5. U L B' R' L l' r u'


----------



## Iggy (Oct 15, 2012)

*Sub-6*

*Mean: 7.02*

*Average 1: 7.33*
7.22, 7.36, 7.42, 6.55, 11.77
Ew.

*Average 2: 6.73*
6.76, 6.42, 13.00, 6.78, 6.65
Okay.

*Average 3: 7.01*
8.54, 6.46, 6.83, 6.12, 7.74
The last solve blew it.

Overall, quite bad actually. :/


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 16, 2012)

8.36, 7.31, 6.90, 7.13, 9.14=*7.60*
6.79, 5.77, 8.78, 5.36, 4.81=*5.97*
6.48, 6.32, 6.91, 9.06, 5.77=*6.57*
=*6.71*


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 16, 2012)

*sub6*

*mean: 7.31*

*average1: 7.81*
(11.35), (5.38), 9.08, 5.84, 8.51
ugh

*average2: 7.39*
7.01, (5.85), (8.32), 7.67, 7.49
ugh

*average3: 6.74*
(4.83), 5.43, (11.37), 7.54, 7.24
ugh


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

*Mean: 6.81*

Not particularly good averages but atleast it was consistent...

Done with SS BTW. Starting to like this cube more.

*Average 1: 6.73*

7.16, 6.33, (8.02), 6.71, (4.59)

*Average 2: 6.98*

6.27, 6.69, (8.65), (5.84), 7.97

*Average 3: 6.72*

6.40, (4.65), 6.22, (DNF(7.33)), 7.55


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 18, 2012)

*Round 96 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Thunderbolt: 6.71
Alcuber: 6.81
Iggy: 7.02
Ickathu: 7.31

*Round 97 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R U R' U L' R B U' l' r' 
2. U L' U' L' B' R' U' R' l r' u 
3. U L R' B' U' L U' R B' l' b' u' 
4. R L U R' B' R B R' l r' u' 
5. U R' B U' R U' B' U l r u 
6. U L B' R' U L B' U R' l' r b u 
7. U L' U L R' B' R' B l' r u 
8. L' R' B L B R' U' R' u' 
9. U L' U L U' B' R L l r u' 
10. U B L B U' L B R' l' r b u' 
11. L R' B U' B' L U B' b u 
12. U B R' L' B L U B R l u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' R B R' U R U B l r u' 
2. U' L B' L U' L B U r' u 
3. B R L' B R' L' B R' l' r b u 
4. U B R' U' B L' U B b u' 
5. U R U' B' R L' U B' l r b' 
6. U L R' L U B' R' B U' B u 
7. U L U' R L' B' R' B' l b' 
8. R U' L' U L' B' L B' l' r' b' u' 
9. U' L B R U B L' B' l r 
10. U L' U' R' U' R L U' l' b' u' 
11. U' R L R' U' L' U R l b 
12. L B' L R' U L' R' L l r' b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U' L' B R U' R B L R' l' r' u' 
2. B L B' U' B' U' L B' l r' u' 
3. U R' L B L U B L' r' 
4. B U' R' B' R L' U' B' l r' b u' 
5. L R L U L' R' U' R 
6. U R B U' L U R' B l' r b 
7. L B' L' B L' R U' L' b u 
8. U' R L B U B U' L' l b' 
9. R' L' R' U L' B R' B' l' r' u' 
10. R B' R U L' R L U l' r 
11. U L B' L B' L' R U' l r 
12. B' U' L' U L' R U' R l b' u'


----------



## emolover (Oct 19, 2012)

Average 1: 7.03
6.30, 8.61, 7.61, 6.90, 9.41, 7.56, 4.75, 6.98, 5.12, 5.95, 8.27, 7.04

Average 2: 6.83
6.10, 6.76, 7.39, 4.57, 8.55, 6.44, 6.48, 8.12, 7.37, 4.86, 7.85, 6.94

Average 3: 6.87
7.77, 8.32, 7.30, 6.30, 6.05, 6.32, 5.26, 4.51, 7.12, 6.71, 7.51, 8.43

Mean: 6.91


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 19, 2012)

5.68, 6.36, 5.28, 8.38, 7.31, 7.14, 6.82, 9.64, 6.92, 4.80, 8.07, 8.04=*7.00*
7.43, 7.45, 7.84, 5.74, 9.49, 7.50, 7.13, 8.64, 5.41, 5.77, 6.23, 7.65=*7.14*
7.70, 7.45, 6.04, 3.58, 5.66, 19.93, 4.88, 15.07, 6.72, 7.62, 5.84, 5.69=*7.27*
*mean of 3avg=7.13*


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 22, 2012)

*Round 97 Results:*

*Sub-6*

emolover: 6.91
Thunderbolt: 7.13

*Round 98 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R' L' U' B U R l r b' u' 
2. U' L' U' B' U' L B U' B' l' b 
3. U L R B' R' U' B' l' b' 
4. L' U' R U' B' U' L' B' R l u' 
5. U R L U' L B R' U r b u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L B' U' R' U' B' U' B' U' l' b' u' 
2. U L R' B L R B' R' B' r' u' 
3. U R B U' R' B U B' L' l' r' u 
4. U' L' R' B' U' R L U R l' b' 
5. L' B' R L' U B' U L r' b u'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U R L U' R B' U' L' l r' b 
2. R L U' R L' B' U l r' b' u 
3. B' U L B U' L U u' 
4. R' U' L B U B L' B l b u' 
5. U' L B R B L l'


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 22, 2012)

Round 98
8.29, 7.03, 7.58, 6.02, 7.16=*7.26*
6.50, 7.23, 8.26, 9.32, 4.75=*7.33*
9.19, 12.87, 7.83, 6.36, 6.28-*7.79*
mean of 3avg=7.46
Next time Ill do this race not at the late evening. Im too tired then


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 25, 2012)

*Round 98 Result:*

*Sub-6*

Thunderbolt: 7.46

*Round 99 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R L' U' R U' B' U' B l' r u' 
2. U L' R' U' L B' U L U l' b u 
3. L R' U L' R U' R l r' b' u' 
4. U L' U' L' R L B U' l' b' u' 
5. U L B R L R' U L' l r u 
6. R' L' B' R U L B l r b' u 
7. U' B' U R L' U B' R' r' b' u' 
8. R' L' R B' L' B' U' R' r' u 
9. U' B' R' U L' U' L l r' b 
10. U L R' L' B L' U L' l' b' 
11. R B U' B R U' L' B' r 
12. B' L R' B L' R B' U' r b' u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' L B R' U' B U' B l r b u 
2. L R U' B L' R U L' B' r' u 
3. L B L' R U B l r u' 
4. L R' B U' L R B' U l r' b' 
5. R' U' B U L' B L U l' r 
6. B' U' R U B' L' B' l' r u' 
7. U L' R U' L' B R' L r u 
8. R L R' U' B L U B' R r' u 
9. L' U B U L' U' R U' l r b 
10. R' L' U R L U R l' r u' 
11. L U R' B' L' B' L' B' r' u' 
12. U' L' R' U' B L' R' L U' l r'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L U' B' R U L' U' l 
2. U' L' B R' U B' L' U l' r' u' 
3. R B' L' U' B L' U B' r b u' 
4. U R L' U' B' U' R' U B l' r' u 
5. U' B L' R U' R U' l' r 
6. B' U' R' B U R' L R l r' b 
7. U R B U B' U' B R U' l' r' b' u' 
8. U B L' R L' U R' r' b' 
9. B' R' U' B' U' R' B' R' l' u 
10. U L B' R B L' U' L' R l r b' u' 
11. R L R B U' R' B U' r 
12. U' L R L B L B' R l b u'


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 26, 2012)

oh yeah.

*mean: 6.20*

*average1: 6.27*
(4.12), 6.44, 7.07, 5.54, (10.72+), 5.89, 8.04, 6.04, 7.20, 5.65, 5.02, 5.77

*average2: 5.96*
5.25, 6.42, 5.09, (8.00), 7.88, (4.01), 7.20, 5.78, 5.42, 6.20, 4.55, 5.83

*average3: 6.36*
6.53, 6.06, 7.42, 5.81, (DNF(7.71)[wrong cycle]), 5.59, 6.57, 6.94, 6.97, 6.47, (4.41), 5.20

I feel like I'm finally progressing again. I should do the 4.2k marathon with this if I don't have time to be doing the 10k marathon, shouldn't I?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn you QJ pyraminx 
7.75, 6.35, 8.89, 6.64, 9.04, 7.94, 10.28, 7.26, 6.04, 12.12, 5.03, 6.81=*7.70*
8.53, 5.54, 6.73, 8.70, 5.91, 7.74, 5.83, 6.05, 6.28, 6.18, 6.16, 5.52=*6.50*
5.40, 8.96, 7.40, 9.60, 7.17, 7.98, 7.62, 6.67, 8.10, 6.38, 7.78, 7.55=*7.56*
*mean of 3 avg:7.25*


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2012)

Average 1: 7.09
10.90, 6.52, 7.63, 7.62, 7.95, 7.09, 7.80, 7.34, 6.84, 5.54, 5.66, 6.43
Average 2: 6.47
8.70, 6.32, 6.03, 5.66, 6.50, 5.58, 6.19, 6.56, 8.11, 7.59, 5.54, 6.19
Average 3: 6.45
5.31, 7.24, 8.17, 6.05, 6.89, 8.00, 7.23, 5.52, 5.07, 6.70, 6.29, 5.24

Mean: 6.67


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 28, 2012)

*Mean: 6.80*

*Average 1: 6.10*

5.28, 5.15, 7.13, 4.93, (8.69), 6.31, 7.97, 7.21, (4.38), 6.28, 6.21, 4.52

Nice.

*Average 2: 7.74*

7.09, 7.68, 8.78, (6.25), 7.84, 6.40, 8.91, (9.56), 7.40, 6.65, 7.11, 9.50

Oh wow -_____- That was awful :fp

*Average 3: 6.55*

(4.86), 6.77, (10.40), 6.66, 7.66, 6.09, 8.69, 6.65, 5.97, 6.46, 5.47, 5.05

I lubed my cube after solve #5. I guess it helped, although I still don't understand why that second average was soooo terrible :/


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 29, 2012)

*Round 99 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Ickathu: 6.20
emolover: 6.67
Alcuber: 6.80
Thunderbolt: 7.25

*Round 100 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Ooh, what could be in here?



Yep, you guessed it, a special round! 

1. U L U B' U' R' L' B r' b u 
2. U R U' L' B' U' B' l u' 
3. L U' L' B' U' L U' b' u' 
4. B' R' U L' R' U R' l b' u' 
5. U B' L B U L R' U b 
6. L' U R B L' U R L l' r b u' 
7. U L R' B' U' R U L B l' r b u' 
8. U' R' B R B U' R l' r' b 
9. U L R' U' L R' U' R L' r' b' u 
10. U L R B' L U' L U' r' 
11. L B' U' L' B' L R B U' l 
12. L R' B U L' B' R' B' l r' b u' 
13. U L' B L' U' B' L B' U b u' 
14. B' L' R U' B L' B L' l r b 
15. U R' L B' U B' U B' r b' u 
16. B' L' U B U L' U' B r' b' u 
17. L U B R' U B' R B l 
18. U B' U L' R B R L r b' u 
19. U R' U L U L U B' l b' u 
20. U B' U R B' L' U' b' 
21. U' L U B' R L' U L U b' u' 
22. R' U L R U' R B' R b' u' 
23. R B' L' U' R' L' l' r 
24. U R L U' B R L' U l' r b' 
25. B' R' B L' B R' U B' l' r b 
26. L U' R U' B' L B' L' r b' 
27. L U' R B R' U' R l r' b' u' 
28. L B U' L' B R' B R l' r' b u 
29. U' B' R' L' U B' L R l' r u 
30. B R L' U B' R U L r b' u' 
31. U B U R' U B U R U l' r' b u' 
32. U L U R' L U' R' L B r' b 
33. B L U L R' b' u 
34. L B U' R U' B' R' B b' u 
35. L' U R B' L U' R L' r' u 
36. U' B' R L' U B R B' L' l r' b u' 
37. B L' U' L' R' U' l' r' 
38. U' R' B' L' U R' B R r u 
39. B L' U' B U' R U r b' u 
40. U B L B' L U' B U' B r' u' 
41. B L U' R' B U' L' r' 
42. U' R L U R U' R' B' l' r u' 
43. U L' B U L' U B' R' U' l' u 
44. U' R' B U R' L' R U r b u' 
45. L B' U B' R U' B l r u 
46. L' R' B' R' B L l' r' b u 
47. R' L' U R B b' u 
48. R B' U R B' L' R B l r' b' u 
49. U' L' B L R' B' R' L' l r' b u' 
50. L' R' L' B R' U B l' 
51. U R B' L' B U R' U L b 
52. U R L R' B R' L' B' U r' u' 
53. U' B' U R' B' U L R' l b 
54. U L R' L U' B' R' B L l' b 
55. L B L' B R U' B' L l b' 
56. U R' L' U' B' R' B R' B' r' b u 
57. R U' L' U' R' U' B' r b 
58. U R B L R' B L' R L' l' r' b' u 
59. U' B' L B' U R B' R' r' b 
60. L' U' R L B' U' R l b' u 
61. L B L U L B L R' l u' 
62. L R U L R' L u' 
63. L R U' L' U' R L' R l' r 
64. R L U' B' R U L U' b 
65. B L B R' L U' L l' b u 
66. U L' U R' L' B R B R' l u' 
67. U' L' B L' R B L l' r 
68. R L U R B' L R' U l' u' 
69. U' L B U' R' B' U L' l' r' b u' 
70. B U' L R L R U' B l r' b' 
71. U L' R' U L' R L' r b 
72. R B' U' L B' R B' l r' b u' 
73. R U' L' B' L B' U' B l r' b' u' 
74. U' R' U B U' L B' U L r b 
75. U R' U L' R' B' R' L' l r' u 
76. U L' R' U L R' B R' U l r' b u' 
77. U L R L R U' L' R l r b 
78. U L B' U' B L U' b' u' 
79. L' U B R B' U R' L l' r' b' u' 
80. L B L' U B U B U l r' b' u 
81. B R' L' B L B L' R l r' u 
82. R B L' R' L' B' l r u 
83. U' R U L R' L' B L l b u' 
84. R B' R' B R U B R b' u 
85. U B U L U L U' R' B l b u' 
86. B L B U' R' U' L' R' l' b' 
87. U L R L U' R L' R' l' r b 
88. B R L' B' L U' R U' l r b' u 
89. L' U L' U L U' R l' r b u' 
90. U B U' L R' B L' U' B l' r 
91. U L' R U' L' U' R L' l r b u' 
92. U L U' L B L' R B' L l b u' 
93. L' U' R L' U' R' L R' r b' u' 
94. B' U' L B R' B' U' L b u' 
95. R' B' U' R' B' R B' R l' b 
96. U' B L' R' U B' L R' b' 
97. L' B U B' U B 
98. R B L R' B R L' B' l b u' 
99. L R L R' U L' B r b u 
100. R' U' L R B R' L' B' r' u'

I give :tu to you if you compete


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha... I need to practice Pyraminx


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 29, 2012)

yuck. Pyra kept locking up. Bunches of fail solves.

sub6
*average: 7.04*
5.57, 6.43, 7.61, 7.67, 6.07, 6.80, (12.62), 5.15, 10.24, 8.53, 5.25, 5.88, (12.31), 9.53, 12.14, 7.05, 5.92, 5.77, 5.65, 7.28, 7.58, 7.30, 8.66, 6.57, 5.48, 7.53, 7.78, 6.98, 11.00, (13.12), 12.26, 7.66, *(3.60), 4.38, 5.18*, 7.57, 8.41, 6.28, 6.07, 4.57, 11.50, 5.73, 6.71, 7.09, 7.99, 5.86, 7.48, 6.14, 6.83, 5.41, (3.80), 12.16, 4.94, 6.43, 4.89, 5.35, 5.96, 7.66, (4.14), 7.09, 4.90, (3.09), 6.74, 5.75, (12.78), 8.50, 6.31, 8.37, 9.63, 7.69, 9.47, 7.50, 5.98, 6.40, 4.94, 9.35, 5.54, 5.77, 7.41, 6.47, 11.67, 5.48, 6.26, 5.21, 4.65, (12.91), 7.01, 5.29, 4.83, 6.76, 6.52, 8.53, 8.89, 6.56, 5.99, 7.33, (4.38), 7.53, 5.45, 7.66

*4.39 mo3* (PB is 4.08)
5.26 ao5 (PB is 4.42)
5.52 ao12 (PB is 5.23)


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 29, 2012)

Round 100

Average of 100 (98/100): 11.55
14.15, 9.27, 8.02, 9.01, 11.24, 11.37, 9.76, 10.97, 11.49, 14.01, 10.28, 9.75, 12.30, 11.51, 9.72, 13.33, 11.29, 10.76, 8.67, 10.22, DNF(12.91), 23.89, 11.97, 9.54, 11.28, 13.20, 8.59, 11.57, 10.75, 7.83, 7.11, 14.84, 12.35, 11.70, 16.15, 11.02, 9.79, 14.02, 7.39, 14.04, 11.33, 10.71, 11.97, 10.34, 13.16, 9.67, 10.08, 9.97, 10.08, 8.94, 9.46, 15.34, 11.28, 9.84, 10.64, 13.46, 11.84, 12.93, 10.76, 12.59, 10.46, 14.09, 10.70, 13.96, 14.73, 9.10, 6.51, 16.21, 11.85, 23.34, 13.84, 11.25, 12.45, 13.35, 6.46, 10.75, 11.37, 10.78, 11.10, 7.54, 11.34, 7.88, 13.31, 9.91, 6.95, 13.82, 9.72, 10.50, 19.60, 12.27, 10.75, 8.79, 7.21, 15.51, 17.34, 7.75, 14.31, 11.98, 14.23, 6.48
I'm usually faster than this... Also, the solves are in opposite order (so the 1st time is 100th solve, 2nd time is 99th solve etc.).


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 1, 2012)

*Average: 6.96*

*Best Average of 5: 4.93*
*Best Average of 12: 5.77*

10.38, 6.43, 6.90, 6.38, 4.63, 7.77, 9.03, 7.40, 6.65, 6.50, 6.31, 8.02, 7.50, 6.59, 6.88, 9.16, 5.90, 7.52, 4.72, 9.71, 5.22, 5.81, 6.47, 5.63, 7.09, 6.06, 6.15, 7.68, 6.11, 7.27, 6.25, 9.71, 4.13, 5.34, 5.41, 6.71, 6.91, 6.22, 7.34, 9.34, 5.47, 6.65, 7.91, 7.84, 5.96, 8.06, 5.22, 7.77, 7.21, 8.52, 6.08, 7.27, 6.19, 6.69, 7.75, 9.66, 4.02, 6.83, 7.00, 7.53, 9.72, 5.47, 7.69, 7.69, 9.47, 6.27, 5.22, 8.55, 7.96, 7.09, (DNF(4.83)), 6.91, 8.03, 6.40, 6.96, 7.03, 5.15, 6.16, 7.84, 7.15, 7.06, 8.19, 7.61, 8.71, 10.02, 9.86, 7.25, 7.69, 5.38, 7.13, 8.13, 6.59, 6.72, 5.44, 5.94, (3.78), 4.91, 5.66, 5.36, 4.53

Using SS, I could've probably done better but I was in a Skype call. And I got so distracted I brb'd at about solve 89, then I just did stupidly well at the end (sorry Ickathu xD)


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 1, 2012)

*Round 100 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.96
Ickathu: 7.04

*Sub-10*

ThomasJE: 11.55

*Round 101 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L B R' U' B R L' B l' r b' 
2. U L R' L' R' B' U R' l' b' 
3. L' U B' L U' L' R U l' b' 
4. U' R U' L R U' R U' l r' b' 
5. B' L B' L R' U B l b u' 
6. U L R' L' B R B R B' l' r b u 
7. U' L' R L U R' U L' r b' u' 
8. R L R' B R U' B R b u' 
9. L' B L' R B' R B' R l r' b u' 
10. U L B L R' U B L U l' r b u' 
11. L' U' L' U L R B R' l' r b' 
12. U' B' L' B U L' U' B' l' r' u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R' L' B' L' R' U L' U' l r' b' 
2. L' U R B' U' B L l r' b 
3. R' B' U' B' R' U' R U' b' u' 
4. U B' L B U L R' U' L' l' r b u' 
5. L R' L B U B R' B' l b u' 
6. U' L' B' U' L B U R' u' 
7. L B' R' B' R U' B R l r 
8. R' L U R' U R U r' b u' 
9. U R' U' B L' R' U R' l r' 
10. R B U' R B' R' L' l' r' b' u 
11. U R' U L R L' B' R l r b' 
12. L R L' R L U R B' l b' u'





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L R' L B' R' U' L l 
2. U' L' R' B L U' L l r' b' u 
3. L U' R U B R' l u 
4. L U L R' L' B R' l r' b 
5. U L U B R' U' L' B' R l' r' b' 
6. B' L B' R L' B R' B' l r u' 
7. U R U L' U R' U L' l' 
8. U L' R' B' R L' B' U L' 
9. U R B' U R B U l' r b' u 
10. B L R B' R' U' B U' l' b u' 
11. U R' U' R' L R L' l' b u 
12. L B' U L R' B R' L l' r


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 4, 2012)

*mean: 7.33*

*average1: 6.58*
6.70, 6.98, 5.15, 7.82, 6.40, 5.59, (4.43), (10.55), 5.53, 6.76, 8.40, 6.45

*average2: 8.28*
8.73, 6.79, 8.84, 8.89, 9.38, (4.13), 6.34, 9.11, 8.59, (13.23), 7.86, 8.25
my pyra is randomly sucky right now.

*average3: 7.14*
10.42, 6.81, 6.07, 6.16, 5.50, (10.81), 6.28, 5.29, 10.24, 7.40, (5.20), 7.27
bad pyra! bad, bad, bad! *grabs whip and starts lashing the pyraminx*

ergh


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 4, 2012)

*Mean: 7.08*

*Average 1: 6.84*

5.93, 8.88, 6.91, 6.13, 7.80, 8.38, (5.58), 6.21, 6.30, 5.63, 6.21, (14.66)

*Average 2: 7.55*

8.34, 7.33, (5.61), 7.25, (9.30), 8.59, 7.18, 8.03, 7.68, 7.30, 5.80, 8.00

*Average 3: 6.86*

5.44, 7.72, 7.91, 6.53, 6.31, 9.05, (4.93), 6.30, (9.21), 6.77, 5.59, 6.93


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 6, 2012)

*Round 101 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 7.08
Ickathu: 7.33

*Round 102 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. R B' U B R U R' B' l' u 
2. U L' U' L' U R' L B' L' u 
3. U R L B R' U' L R L' u' 
4. U' L' B R' L B' R' U b u' 
5. R L U' R' U R' B U l' u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L U R' U' B R B' b u' 
2. L' R' B' U R' U' B' U' r' u' 
3. U L' R U' B' L' B U 
4. L' U R B' L' U R' B b u 
5. R L R U' R B U R' l r' b u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. L' R L' R U' L' B' L' r' b u 
2. B' R B' U B l b u' 
3. B' R' B U L' R L l' b' 
4. U' L R' L' R L' R' U' B r' b u' 
5. L R' B' L' B' L R' l' b u'


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 8, 2012)

*Mean: 6.45*

Used my Mefferts for this one. I think I like it more than ShengShou, I'm not sure though. My times are definitely more consistent, less locks 

*Average 1: 6.95*

(8.50), 7.86, (5.16), 6.53, 6.46

*Average 2: 6.42*

(5.41), 6.80, 6.61, 5.84, (6.97)

*Average 3: 5.98*

(7.36), 6.72, 5.66, (4.83), 5.56


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 9, 2012)

*Round 102 Result:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 6.45

*Round 103 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. L U' L' B' L B' R L' R' r b' 
2. U L R L B R' U B l' r' b 
3. U L R B' R U' L U' r' b' 
4. U' L R B L' B' U' R L l b' 
5. L' R' B' U' L' B R' L' l r' u 
6. L' R U' L' R' U' r b 
7. U L' B' R B R' B l r' b' u' 
8. L R' B' U' R' b u 
9. U' B U' L' B' U' B R l' u 
10. L B U' L B R L B' l' b' 
11. U R U' R' L' U' L' R' U l b' u 
12. U' B' R B' R B R' U l b' u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' B' R' U B R' B' L' l r u' 
2. B' R U' L B' L' R b' u 
3. U L U R U' L' B L' B' l' r' u' 
4. U R U B' U' R L' l' r b u 
5. U' L R' U' B' R B' U' r' b' u 
6. R U' R U B L' B' L' B' r' b u 
7. L R' B R B' R L' B U b' u' 
8. B' U B L' B U L U l r' 
9. R' U B' U' B' U' B l r' b u' 
10. U L R' B R' L R' U l' b 
11. U' R U B L' R U' B l b u 
12. B L B' U' R U' L U l b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. B' L U R' L' R' U L' r b' u' 
2. B L' U' L' B' U B R' r' b u' 
3. B' U L B U' B' R l' r' b' u 
4. U R B L' B U B L U l' u' 
5. L U L R' L' U B l' r 
6. L' R U' L' R L' B' L l b 
7. U L R' U R L U' L l b u 
8. L R L' U B' U' B' U r b' 
9. R' U L U' L B R' l r b' u' 
10. L U' B U' L B U l b' 
11. L' R B' L U' L' l r u' 
12. R U B' R U L U' l' b u


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 103
Race to sub 20?

Average 1: 21.70, 22.94, 24.35, 11.82, 26.11, 22.32, 16.56, (33.36), 23.75, 25.36, (9.22), 17.33 = *21.22*

Average 2: 19.25, 16.85, 20.01, (27.54), 21.16, 18.05, 25.20, (9.99), 22.46, 26.71, 20.51, 16.46 = *20.67*

Average 3: (15.02), (32.13 - 50 lockups in this one), 24.99, 19.44, 21.15, 29.40, 17.88, 19.73, 19.61, 26.30, 26.99, 17.72 = *22.32*

Mean of 3: *21.40*

This took about 50 min... what the heck.

It makes it harder when you only know 2 algs. But nevertheless, you got another participant in this race


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 12, 2012)

*Round 103 Result:*

*Sub-20*

god of rubic 2: 21.40

*Round 104 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U' B L' B U' R B L' l' r b u' 
2. U R' U' B' U' R L B' U' l' r' b 
3. R' L U' R U R B R' l' r b u 
4. U R L' B R L' R B' R l' b u' 
5. B R B L' B' U' B' R b' 
6. U R U' L' B R' l' r' b' u' 
7. R L' B R B R L B l' b' u' 
8. R' L' B U' B L' U' r' u' 
9. L' U R B' L U R' B' l' r b 
10. U' R' B U' R' B U' B l' r' 
11. L B' U' R' U R' l r' b' u 
12. L U R' L' U' L B U R l u





Spoiler: Average 2



1. L R U R' B' U' L' B l r' b' 
2. U B' U' R B' L R' L R' r' b u 
3. U B' U' R B U' B U l' r b u' 
4. L R' L' U R' L R' U' l' r' b' u 
5. R U B R B L R' L b' u 
6. U' L' U R' U R U' B r' b' u 
7. U' L' R U B' R U' L' B l' b u' 
8. L' U L' R B' L B' R' r b' 
9. R U' B U L' B' l b u' 
10. R U' B U L' B' l b u' 
11. L R B' L B' L R U' l r' b' u 
12. B L' B L' B R U l b u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U' B' L R' U' B U' R' l b' 
2. L R' U B R' B L U l' r' b' 
3. U B' L' B U L' U L r' b' 
4. L' R U' R' L' U B' U l' r b' 
5. U B U L' B' U L' B L' l' r b' u 
6. R' B' L U R' B U' R r' u' 
7. L' U R B R U' L' r b u' 
8. U R' B U' B' U' B' R' U' l r b' u 
9. B' U R U' B R l' r 
10. U L' U B' L B L' l b' u 
11. U B R L' B R U B l r b' 
12. R' B R U' B L R' B l' u


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 104
Race to sub 20

Average 1: 21.80, 22.95, 15.40, 25.05, 14.63, 17.47, 37.40, 18.86, 24.72, 18.41, 23.86, 28.56 = *21.71*

Average 2: 19.92, 21.80, 21.91, 14.73, 15.60, 20.94, 15.49, 17.12, 17.45, 24.47, 25.80, 39.97 = *20.05* (I WAS ROBBED OF A SUB 20 AO 12 ON THE LAST SOLVE)

Average 3: 23.84, 17.42, 15.44, 29.25, 17.46, 34.63, 22.04, 16.53, 18.41, 17.12, 25.09, 22.24 = *20.94
*
Mean of 3: *20.90*

EDIT: I'll keep adding averages as I go on.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 12, 2012)

round 104
race to sub 10

(1) average of 12: 12.95
15.44 8.85 10.77 13.10 (21.53) 12.37 8.62 14.71 21.36 10.82 13.41 (8.32)

(2) average of 12: 14.16
16.50 12.13 14.28 10.59 15.05 (9.13) 16.70 (17.46) 13.32 14.53 13.32 15.15

(3) average of 12: 11.39
16.62 11.04 10.20 11.88 13.24 7.51 9.65 (21.02) 13.40 (6.17) 10.95 9.37

mean of 3: *12.83*


----------



## Iggy (Nov 13, 2012)

*Round 104: Sub 5*

*Mean: 5.69*

*Average 1: 5.25*
4.77, 7.34, 4.18, 5.25, 5.22, 5.59, 5.63, 4.30, 6.36, 5.18, 5.25, 4.97
Good.

*Average 2: 6.25*
6.55, 4.30, 7.75, 6.38, 8.31, 5.52, 5.08, 4.94, 7.96+, 5.41, 6.96, 5.93
Okay.

*Average 3: 5.58*
DNF(5.21), 5.78, 6.08, 4.91, 6.90, 5.36, 5.71, 6.53, 4.56, 4.25, 5.55, 4.44
Quite good.

Mean was great. Starting to get good times since I finally restickered my Meffert's pyra.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 14, 2012)

Round 104: sub 20

Mean = 23.02

Avg1: = 22.26
17.44, 20.75, 15.12, 13.59, 29.82, ---(37.31), 21.04, (8.78), 22.84, 24.41, ---20.38, 37.17

Avg2:= 25.61
31.34, (16.68), 31.26, 17.77, 26.94, ---24.61, 23.91, 23.31, 27.80, (43.34), ---26.49, 22.63

Avg3:= 21.20
14.79, 17.39, 36.89, 21.67, (42.03), ---27.76, 21.75, 18.38, (13.97), 15.79, --- 17.68, 19.90

I's less than 5 hours since I touched a pyraminx for the first time in my life 
Hope to get sub 15 by the end of the year, but I don't really know how difficult it will be.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 15, 2012)

*Mean: 7.21*

*Average 1: 7.38*

7.18, 9.30, 6.68, 7.43, (4.81), 8.16, 6.96, (11.03), 7.86, 5.44, 6.75, 8.00

Ugh

*Average 2: 7.74*

6.31, 7.81+, 9.13, 7.41, 8.47, 7.33, 7.09, 7.16, (12.52), (6.16), 6.90, 9.80

Uggghhh, and that +2 on what would've been the best solve didn't help...

*Average 3: 6.51*

7.86, 5.63, 6.30, 7.27, 7.61, 6.19, 5.59, (9.93), 5.93, (4.34), 6.40, 6.28

Lube cube = Profit


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 16, 2012)

I just realised this week was meant to be 3 averages of 5, not 12. Unless you guys think I should change it to always 3 averages of 12? 

*Round 104 Scrambles:*

*Sub-5*

Iggy: 5.69

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 7.21

*Sub-10*

manyhobbyfreak: 12.83

*Sub-20*

god of rubic 2: 21.40
PianoCube: 23.02

*Round 105 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U R L R' U L' R' U u 
2. B R B' L R U' B' R' l' r b' u' 
3. B L R' L' U' R' L' U' r' b u' 
4. U B L B U' B R' B b' 
5. B L' R U' R' U' R' L l 
6. U R' U' B' U R' B' R' B l' u 
7. U L R' U' B U B U L l' r b' 
8. L U' R L' U' L R' U' B r b u 
9. L U' R L' U' B R' r' u' 
10. R B U L R B U l r 
11. U B U L' B U L B U' l' r b 
12. L' R' B L' B' U L l' u'





Spoiler: Average 2



1. U' B' R B' U' R B R l r' b 
2. U L' R B' R L U L r' b' u' 
3. B L R U B U' B L' l r' b u' 
4. U B' L R U L U' B L' l r' u 
5. B' R' U B' L U' B r' b' u' 
6. R B R U B' U' R' r b' u 
7. L B' L U L' B L r' b' u 
8. U' B U R B' U' R' l' b u 
9. U' B' L' B' L R' B U' r b u' 
10. U L U R' U' R' r' b' 
11. L R U B L' B R' l' r' b u 
12. R L U' L U B L' R B l' b' u





Spoiler: Average 3



1. R U B' U B' U B r' b' u 
2. U R' U B R' B L R' L' r' u' 
3. R' L B' L U' L B' r' b' 
4. R L R' B R U' B' l r' b 
5. U L B' U' B' L' U R' l' r' b 
6. U' L' B' U' B' U' B L l u 
7. U' L U' B' R L' B R L l' r b u 
8. L U R' U R B U' L R l' r' u 
9. U B L' R L B' U R L' r b' u 
10. L' U' L' U' R B' L B l' r b' u 
11. U' R L' B' R U B U r b u 
12. R B U' R' U B L' r' b u


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 19, 2012)

*Mean: 7.27*

*Average 1: 7.37*

(5.05), (13.97), 13.22, 8.33, 6.52, 5.44, 8.27, 8.06, 5.27, 5.28, 6.36, 6.97

Great, counting 13 -.-

*Average 2: 6.73*

5.69, 7.18, 6.52, 7.08, 8.22, 6.21, 4.75, 8.34, (9.13), (2.80), 6.05, 7.28

Dat 4, should have been a 2. Then I got a 2 anyway xD

*Average 3: 7.70*

6.11, 6.56, (DNF(8.15)), 10.05, 7.18, 6.02, 7.41, 11.16, 6.81, 8.81, 6.84, (4.81)

*Sigh*


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 19, 2012)

*Round 105 Results:*

*Sub-6*

Alcuber: 7.27

*Round 106 Scrambles:*



Spoiler: Average 1



1. U L' U' B U' B' R' B l' r u' 
2. L U' L' R' B R' U R' l r u 
3. L B' U' L B R' U B l' r' u 
4. L B U' L' U' L U B u 
5. R L' B U L B' U B' r





Spoiler: Average 2



1. R L' R L' U R' L U B' l' r b u 
2. R U' R L' R' U L' B l b u 
3. B' R U' L' U' B' U' L' l b u 
4. B' L' U B' U R' L B' l' r b 
5. R' U' B' R L' B' U' R l' b





Spoiler: Average 3



1. U L B L' R B L U' l' r' 
2. U' L U' B' R L' U' L B' l' r u' 
3. U' L U' R U R B' R l r b' u 
4. U' B L' B U L U L r' u' 
5. R' U' R' L B' U B' L r' b' u'


----------



## Iggy (Nov 25, 2012)

*Round 106*

*Mean: 5.55*

*Average 1: 4.55*
(5.34), 4.97, 4.55, (2.18), 4.13


*Average 2: 5.57*
6.50, (12.91), 5.02, 5.19, (4.18)
Dat 6. 

*Average 3: 6.54*
6.77, 7.09, (7.13), (4.88), 5.75
Fail.

Used my shengshou. I think it's really good.


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 23, 2012)

is this dead?


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry it died lol, I've been kinda busy and will be over the rest of the year/early January. I could revive it now, but I think I will have a lack of internet over the next few weeks. Feel free to hijack this thread, otherwise I will try to get it started again later.


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 106 Results

1. Iggy: 5.55


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 107 
Mean of 2
End on January 21th

Average 1:

1. L U R' B U' L' U' L' l r u' 
2. B' L' U L B' R' L R l' 
3. B R L U L' U' B' l b u'
4. L' B' R' L B' L' R B r' 
5. U' R B U' L B' L U' l r' b' u' 
6. B' L' U' R B L' R L' l r b' u' 
7. R' U' B R' U' B R L' l r' b' u 
8. U R B L' U' L B R' l r' b' u 
9. U B U' R' B R' L' R l' b' 
10. U' R U' R U L R' B 
11. L U L B R' B U' L' B' l b u' 
12. B U' L' R B U B L l' 

Average 2:

1. R' U R' L' U' R U B u 
2. U' L' U R U L U r b u 
3. R U' L B R B' U l' r' 
4. U L R' B R' L U B L l r u 
5. U' L' U' B' U' L' U' B U' l' r b u' 
6. L B L R' U' B L R l r u' 
7. R U' L' B' R L R l b u 
8. U B R B' L' R B U' r' b' 
9. U B' R' L R' U L' U' l' r b 
10. R' B' L U R B' L R r' b u 
11. B L R U' L' B' R L' r' b' 
12. U L B R B' U' R L R' r b' 


Good Luck.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 18, 2013)

Round 107

Average 1: 27.65, 11.91, 7.58, 13.37, 11.71, 20.57, 20.39, 18.75, 18.39, 31.12, 17.41, 14.22 = *17.44*

Average 2: 8.09, 15.50, 13.42, 20.84, 13.58, 11.97, 9.62, 17.75, 10.70, 17.92, 19.05, 19.43 = *14.89*


Easy scrambles, quite surprised with the second average.

The good old LBL and Shengshou pyra.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 19, 2013)

Mean:* 4.29*

4.43, (3.75), 4.28, 4.35, 4.28, 3.96, (6.96), 5.08, 4.04, 3.93, 4.80, 3.83 = *4.30*

4.01, 3.95, 4.96, 4.20, 4.06, (5.12), 4.49, 3.85, 3.78, 4.60, (3.56), 4.82 = *4.27*

Much more consistent than normal. And no +2s.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 19, 2013)

Mean: 5.19 :/

Average 1:
5.65, 4.53, 4.30, DNF(4.80), 8.75, 5.31, 4.28, 4.69, 6.16, 3.15, 4.80, 4.83 = 5.33
Not that great.

Average 2:
4.72, 4.33, 5.09, 4.00, 4.00, 4.96,11.50, 3.93, 5.68, 5.78, 5.18, 6.75 = 5.05
Not too bad.


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 107 Results

1. rickcube: 4.29
2. Iggy: 5.19
3. god of rubic 2: 16.17


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 108
Mean of 2
End on January 30th

Average 1:

1. U R U' R' U' L U B l' r' b 
2. L' R' B' U R B U B l' r' b' 
3. R' B U L B' R' L B r b u' 
4. L' U' B' R L' U' R r' 
5. U L' U R' U B' L U' R l' b' 
6. R U' R' L U L R' U l' r' b' u 
7. R L U' L' B' U' L' l r' b' u 
8. U L B' R' U R L R' l r' b u' 
9. L' U R L B R U' R' r u 
10. U B L R' B U' B U b' u' 
11. R L R' L B' L' U B l r b' u' 
12. U L U' L U' R L U l r' 

Average 2:

1. R L U' L' R' B U B l' r' b u 
2. L U' B' R' B U' L R l b' 
3. R L' U B L B U' B L' l' r b' u'
4. B R U' L' R' B' L' R l' r u 
5. U' R' B' U R U R U l' r' u
6. B L U B L B R L B l' r 
7. L' B L' U L' R' U' R l r' u'
8. U' L' R' B' U' R U' B L l' b'
9. L U R' L' U' B L' l' r' b' u' 
10. R' U' L' B R' L R' B' r u 
11. U' B' L B R' B U B' l' r' b' 
12. U B R L' R U R' U L' l' r' b 


Good Luck.


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 8, 2013)

Nobody wanted to do the scrambles, so I take the same for the new round.

Round 109
Mean of 2
End on February 14th

Average 1:

1. U R U' R' U' L U B l' r' b 
2. L' R' B' U R B U B l' r' b' 
3. R' B U L B' R' L B r b u' 
4. L' U' B' R L' U' R r' 
5. U L' U R' U B' L U' R l' b' 
6. R U' R' L U L R' U l' r' b' u 
7. R L U' L' B' U' L' l r' b' u 
8. U L B' R' U R L R' l r' b u' 
9. L' U R L B R U' R' r u 
10. U B L R' B U' B U b' u' 
11. R L R' L B' L' U B l r b' u' 
12. U L U' L U' R L U l r' 

Average 2:

1. R L U' L' R' B U B l' r' b u 
2. L U' B' R' B U' L R l b' 
3. R L' U B L B U' B L' l' r b' u'
4. B R U' L' R' B' L' R l' r u 
5. U' R' B' U R U R U l' r' u
6. B L U B L B R L B l' r 
7. L' B L' U L' R' U' R l r' u'
8. U' L' R' B' U' R U' B L l' b'
9. L U R' L' U' B L' l' r' b' u' 
10. R' U' L' B R' L R' B' r u 
11. U' B' L B R' B U B' l' r' b' 
12. U B R L' R U R' U L' l' r' b 


Good Luck.


----------



## Username (Feb 16, 2013)

Round 109: 

Average 1: 7.49, 9.73, 9.00, 4.30, 8.61, 10.83, 8.10, 11.45, 8.12, 8.28, 9.09, 7.65 = 8.69

Average 2: 10.52, 8.74, 7.13, 6.37, 8.20, 8.48, 6.04, 10.07, 7.74, 7.41, 9.63, 8.90 = 8.27

MO2: 8.48 SLOWWW


----------



## squilliams (Feb 17, 2013)

Average 1 : (3.66), 5.58, 4.49, 4.84, (7.30), 6.17, 6.32, 6.33, 6.72, 4.98, 4.64, 5.23 = 5.53

Average 2 : (6.53), 5.87, 5.31, 4.57, 5.06, 6.19, 6.30, 5.88, 4.69, (4.45), 5.59, 4.79 = 5.43

MO2 : 5.48 Still not sub-5 :|


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 109 Results

1. squilliams: 5.48
2. Username: 8.48


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 110
Mean of 2
End on February 24th

Average 1:

1. B U L R L B u' r' l
2. U' B L R' L' U' L' U' L U L B u' l' b
3. U B L' B' L' R' B L B' L R U R L B' r' l b
4. U L B' L U' R' L R L' U R B u' b
5. U' L' U L B' R' B R' L u' r l
6. U' L B U R B U B' U R L' B u r' b
7. L R' L' U' L' B' U B L R' L u' r l' b'
8. B' U R' L' U L U' L R' L' R' B u r' l' b
9. L' U R U' R U' R' U' R' L B' r b'
10. L B U B' R B' U' R' U R B U' L B u r l b
11. U L' U R B U' B' R' U R L' u' r' b'
12. B' U' L' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R' L B u l'

Average 2:

1. B' L B U R U' R L R L' R u' l b'
2. U' B U' R U R' L R L' U' R B' u r l b'
3. U B U' L' B L' R' B' R' L' U' R L B u' r' l' b'
4. U B L R' L' U' R' L' R' U R B' r' l b
5. R' U B' R L B L B U B L R' L B u' b
6. B' U' L' B U' B' U L' U' L U' L' U L U' R B u' r' l
7. B' U' L' U' R U' R' L' U' L B' u r' l
8. L' U' L' U L U' R U R' U R B' u' r' l b'
9. U' R' L' U' L' U L' R' L' R' r l
10. R L' B L B U B L U R L' l 
11. L' B' L B R' L B' R' B R' L B u b'
12. U B' U B' R U L' B' U' B U' L R' L B' r'

Good Luck.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Round: 110*
Average of both Sets: 19.48
*Mean of both Sets: 19.11*
Event: Speed (Keyhole method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 17.45
#2 ----------- 19.28
#3 ----------- 28.90
#4 ----------- 17.23
#5 ----------- 12.48
#6 ----------- 17.83
#7 ----------- 17.84
#8 ----------- 15.41
#9 ----------- 16.17
#10 ---------- 19.31
#11 ---------- 18.10
#12 ---------- 12.78
*Average* ------ *17.14*
Mean --------- 17.73
Ao12 --------- 17.14
Ao5 ---------- 16.47 #5 - #9
Best --------- 12.48 #5
Worst -------- 28.90 #3
_Comments: Very pleased with these results. I just learned Keyhole last night, and now I feel like pyraminx is the easiest puzzle ever lol._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 18.63
#2 ----------- 18.89
#3 ----------- 23.19
#4 ----------- 20.28
#5 ----------- 31.46
#6 ----------- 20.76
#7 ----------- 18.95
#8 ----------- 20.42
#9 ----------- 20.53
#10 ---------- 17.50
#11 ---------- 30.02
#12 ---------- 19.13
*Average* ------ *21.08*
Mean --------- 21.65
Ao12 --------- 21.08
Ao5 ---------- 19.97 #6 - #10
Best --------- 17.50 #10
Worst -------- 31.46 #5
_Comments: Slow. It's because I did each of these rounds at 2 different times. Set 1 was before work, Set 2 was after lol. I would've done both before, but I ran out of time._
====================


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm willing (and eager) to take over this thread until FaLoL or AlCuber come back if anybody wants. I like this competition and it has been dead for nearly a month.


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 18, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I'm willing (and eager) to take over this thread until FaLoL or AlCuber come back if anybody wants. I like this competition and it has been dead for nearly a month.



Yeah, sorry for abandoning this race, it's up for grabs if you want it


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Alright, I will post new scrambles and results and such later tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Results:* Round 110
_Comment: _


*1. JF1zl3 - 19.11*


==========


*Round: 111*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 19 March 2013
End: *~26 March 2013*
_Comment: First round hosted by me, hopefully it goes well._


*Set 1:*
1. B' L' U' R U L' R' B' U' L R' b
2. L B' R' B U' L U' R B' R' L' l' r
3. U R U R B' R L R L B' R l r' b'
4. U' B' R' U' B R' B' L U' R' L' l' r'
5. L' B R' U' L' U' L B L' B U u' b'
6. R L' B L R B' U B R' L' R l' r'
7. L U' B' R' B' L' B' L R U B' u
8. U R B U' R B U' B' R L B' b'
9. R B' L U R' L R U' B R B' r'
10. B R' B R B R L' R' U B R' l' r' b'
11. R' U R B R' U' B' U B U R' b'
12. L' U' R B U L B R' U' R' L u' l b


*Set 2:*
1. U' L U' L' B' R U' B' R' U' R' l b
2. B R' B R' U' B' L' U L R' L' l
3. U L' R B' R' U' R' U L' U L u' l r'
4. L B R' L' R B R' B' L U' B' r b'
5. R' U' R' L' R B R' B' R U' R' u' l r' b
6. B' U' L R U' R' L' R L B L l r'
7. L B U R B' R' U' R' B' R' L' u l' r' b
8. B' L' B' L' B R' L' B U' L' U u' l r' b
9. U B' L R L B' L B' U L' U' u r' b'
10. B' R U B U' R U' B U' B' L r
11. L B' L' R B' U B R' L' U' B' u l r'
12. R U B' R U' B U' B R U L' u l' b


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 19, 2013)

Never done these before but hopefully I'll get into it (as well as the 2x2 race)


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Round: 111*
Average of both Sets: 15.51
*Mean of both Sets: 15.43*
Event: Speed (Keyhole method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 13.95
#2 ----------- 13.65
#3 ----------- 18.45
#4 ----------- 18.77
#5 ----------- 14.60
#6 ----------- 15.79
#7 ----------- 17.80
#8 ----------- 13.70
#9 ----------- 9.15
#10 ---------- 13.49
#11 ---------- 11.27
#12 ---------- 11.38
*Average* ------ *14.41*
Mean --------- 14.33
Ao12 --------- 14.41
Ao5 ---------- 12.05 #8 - #12
Best --------- 9.15 #9
Worst -------- 18.77 #4
_Comments: Pretty average times. Meh._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 19.07
#2 ----------- 16.08
#3 ----------- 16.00
#4 ----------- 11.13
#5 ----------- 20.06
#6 ----------- 19.91
#7 ----------- 19.79
#8 ----------- 15.52
#9 ----------- 8.83
#10 ---------- 19.23
#11 ---------- 15.73
#12 ---------- 16.85
*Average* ------ *16.93*
Mean --------- 16.52
Ao12 --------- 16.93
Ao5 ---------- 16.03 #8 - #12
Best --------- 8.83 #9
Worst -------- 20.06 #5
_Comments: Awful times except for #4 and #9. Just Awful._
====================


----------



## Skullush (Mar 26, 2013)

*Round 111
Mean of Averages: 5.00*

Set 1
Average of 12: 5.09
3.81, 6.48, 5.63, 5.40, 5.48, (DNF(5.22)), 4.55, 4.90, 4.35, 5.00, (3.56), 5.33

Set 2
Average of 12: 4.91
4.28, 4.65, 5.49, (3.11), (7.00), 4.92, 4.76, 3.91, 4.22, 5.71, 6.50, 4.69


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Results:* Round 111
_Comment: _


*1. Skullush - 5.00*
2. JF1zl3 - 15.43


==========


*Round: 112*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 27 March 2013
End: *~3 April 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*
1. B' U' R L' U R B U' R L' U' u' l' r b'
2. U' R B R B' L' U R' U' B U' u' l b'
3. U B' U L B R' U L B' R' L u
4. L R' U B' U' R L B' L' U' B l b'
5. B L U' R' L R' U B U R' L u l r' b
6. R L' U R' L' R' B' R B' R U r' b'
7. L' B L' R L' U' L B R' L' U' u' b
8. B L B R' B' L' R U' L R L u' r
9. U' R B' R L' B U' B R' L' R' u l r
10. L' B R B' R L B' R' U B L' u r b'
11. B U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U L' r
12. L' U' L R' U L' R U' R L' U' r


*Set 2:*
1. R' U R' L' B' U L' U L U' L' u' l' r b
2. U R' B R L R' B R' U' R' L u r' b
3. L U L' B' L' B' R' B U B' L' u l'
4. U' R B L' B' U' B' L U B' L u r
5. U L B' R B R U B' U B' R u l r b
6. R U' L R B' U L' B' U' B' U' l r' b
7. U L' R B U' B' U L' U' L' U' u' b'
8. U' L' R' U' R B U' L' B L U' u b'
9. U L B R U' R U' L U' L' U' u r
10. U B' R' B U R L B L' B U u' l b
11. B U R' U' L' U B L' R' U' B' l r' b'
12. R' U B' L B R B L' B' R L u l' r


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 27, 2013)

Will join as soon as I get my Pyraminx from zcube.cn :3

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok, fine. I'm joining this for fun. I probably suck at pyraminx. Honestly, I have solved the thing a few times almost by luck. I have never even timed myself on it.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 27, 2013)

*Round 112
Mean of Averages: 5.50
*
Set 1
Average of 12: 5.32
4.85, (7.10), (3.30), 7.07, 5.13, 5.25, 5.23, 5.23, 5.32, 4.93, 4.13, 6.07

Set 2
Average of 12: 5.67
6.30, 4.08, 4.42, 6.09, (15.66), 5.50, (3.81), 7.62, 7.23, 5.24, 5.81, 4.43


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay Sneakly and Kunparek 

and good job Skullush :0

==========

*Round: 112*
Average of both Sets: 14.90
*Mean of both Sets: 15.10*
Event: Speed (Keyhole method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 14.55
#2 ----------- 10.66
#3 ----------- 19.33
#4 ----------- 25.40
#5 ----------- 09.82
#6 ----------- 12.76
#7 ----------- 09.28
#8 ----------- 12.52
#9 ----------- 10.97
#10 ---------- 15.06
#11 ---------- 14.06
#12 ---------- 16.63
*Average* ------ *13.64*
Mean --------- 14.25
Ao12 --------- 13.64
Ao5 ---------- 11.10 #5 - #9
Best --------- 09.28 #7
Worst -------- 25.40 #4
_Comments: _
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 21.74
#2 ----------- 18.07
#3 ----------- 09.10
#4 ----------- 20.53
#5 ----------- 11.27
#6 ----------- 15.44
#7 ----------- 15.21
#8 ----------- 11.22
#9 ----------- 12.95
#10 ---------- 20.78
#11 ---------- 15.20
#12 ---------- 19.71
*Average* ------ *16.04*
Mean --------- 15.94
Ao12 --------- 16.04
Ao5 ---------- 13.14 #5 - #9
Best --------- 09.10 #3
Worst -------- 20.78 #10
_Comments: I suck so bad lol._
====================


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 28, 2013)

Round 112
Mean of Averages: 33.70

Set 1
Average of 12: 36.73
35.91, 48.24, (18.03), (54.21), 41.09, 46.75, 52.89, 30.48, 25.89, 27.79, 26.92, 31.34

Set 2
Average of 12: 30.67
32.59, (12.19), 29.07, 29.27, 24.52, 30.80, 44.26, 39.24, 24.50, (51.24), 22.67, 29.79

LOL... yes, I'm a pyranoob. I don't even know which method I'm using. I only know one algorithm and the rest is intuition/guesswork. 12.19 is my personal best. Before these 24 solves, I had only done about a dozen or so untimed solves and exactly 4 timed solves earlier today.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Better than me before I learned keyhole method. And I had my own little method going on.
You should learn Keyhole. I think Erik Akkersdijk has a tutorial on it. I'll go look for it and edit this real quick.

Here it is:

[youtubehd]z_CvrT5NFWY[/youtubehd]

Very straightforward tutorial. I honestly love this method. Very fluid I think. Not very efficient, but good enough to get sub-10 times.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 28, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Better than me before I learned keyhole method. And I had my own little method going on.
> You should learn Keyhole. I think Erik Akkersdijk has a tutorial on it. I'll go look for it and edit this real quick.
> 
> Very straightforward tutorial. I honestly love this method. Very fluid I think. Not very efficient, but good enough to get sub-10 times.



Thanks very much. Will watch it and learn.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks very much. Will watch it and learn.



Good luck


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Results:* Round 112
_Comment: _


*1. Skullush - 5.50*
2. JF1zl3 - 15.10
3. sneaklyfox - 33.70

==========


*Round: 113*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 4 April 2013
End: *~11 April 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*
1. L' B' L' R B' U L' R' U' B' R u l r' b
2. U' R L' B' L' U' R U' B U' L' u l r b'
3. L' R U' B U' B R' L' B L' R' u' l' r b
4. B' L' R L' R' L U L' R' L' U u'
5. R L' R U' L' U L' R' L B' U' u' l' r' b'
6. R U' R' L B' R' U' R' L' R' L l' r b
7. R' L' B' R' L B' L B U L R u'
8. L' U' B R' U' L B' L' B' R' L u' r b
9. R' L R' U R' B R U' L U L' l r
10. U R' L R B U B R' L' U' B u b'
11. U' R' B L R U R U' B R B u l r' b'
12. L B L' B U' B R' L R' B' L' u' l r b'


*Set 2:*
1. L' R L' R U' L' U' R' U' B' R u l r' b
2. B R' L R' L' R B L R B' R' u' l
3. L' U' R' L U' R L R L U' L r b
4. U' L U' L U' B' R' B R L' U
5. R' L R' B' R' L' R L R' L R l'
6. L' B L U' R L' U B R' B' U u r b'
7. B' L R L U' B' R U L U' B' u l' r'
8. U' L U' B R' L R' U L' U' R' u' l' b'
9. R' L' U' R' U L B U' B' U' R' u' b
10. R B' U' R' B R' L' U B R' L' l' b
11. U R L' R' B' L R' L R L' U u' r b'
12. L' U L B' R' L U R' B U' B u' l'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey, you forgot to add me on Round 112.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Hey, you forgot to add me on Round 112.



Shoot you're right! My bad! Ill fix it


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks.

Round 113
*Mean of Averages: 8.49*

Set 1
Average of 12: 8.50
8.89, 9.51, 8.72, 9.54, (7.13), 7.56, 8.84, 7.90, 8.62, 8.23, 7.21, (10.10)

Set 2
Average of 12: 8.47
(12.23), 8.56, 8.10, (5.04), 8.45, 9.37, 7.97, 6.65, 7.12, 10.84, 10.21, 7.42

lol... last time I wasn't even sub-30. I'm using keyhole now and this is me about 900 solves later...


----------



## TP (Apr 5, 2013)

*Round 113:*
Mean of averages: 14.62

*Set 1:*
Average: 15.27
15.02, 15.42, 15.19, 19.25, 16.65, 17.40, (9.06,) 10.54, (33.06,) 9.09, 14.70, 19.50

*Set 2:*
Average: 13.97
13.53, 18.17, 17.11, 8.78, 9.39, 16.17, 16.78, (7.30,) 9.31, 18.26, 12.20, (19.00)

I solve the bottom layer first, then the remaining edges with, I think, 5 different algorithms. Is there an advantage by using keyhole instead?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 5, 2013)

TP said:


> I solve the bottom layer first, then the remaining edges with, I think, 5 different algorithms. Is there an advantage by using keyhole instead?



I don't know if keyhole is better than what you're using. I think whatever I was doing before was beginner's. The only alg I knew a week ago was the edge swap (FR and FL) and the rest was intuitive. You could try keyhole and see how you like it. It was the method suggested to me by JF1zl3 and I think there's a link to Erik's tutorial in the previous page.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Your method sounds like the 2 steps are tedious and highly intuitive, keyhole takes the pyraminx and breaks it into ~5 steps. And, obviously, the more steps, the less cases. Example on a 3x3x3:
Begginners method last layer: 4 steps, 14 cases (Step 1: 4 cases, Step 2: 3 cases, Step 3: 3 cases, Step 4: 4 cases)
One Look Last Layer: 1 Step, 1212 cases
The difference is clear. However there is a sort of an inverse relationship here. The more steps you have, the less cases, but the more cases you have the less steps. And obviously The outliers would be either too inefective (Begginner's) or take a long long time to handle it so well that it would actually impact your times (1LLL). So you have to find a balance between the two that leads to a low amount of steps and still maintain a reasonable amount of cases. Examples: PLL and OLL for the last layer, or 2-Look Last Layer, has 2 Steps and 80 cases. Is it THE best method for solving the last layer if you were the perfect cuber? No, that would be 1LLL, but you would have to completely learn that for it to be effective.

So to put this in terms of pyraminx, the balance I was referencing earlier between steps and cases is perfect for begginner to intermediate pyraminxers in the method of Keyhole. At least in my opinion.


----------



## TP (Apr 7, 2013)

I did some research and I am apparently using a layer by layer beginners method, first layer intuitively and algorithms for last layer. I´ll try keyhole and we´ll see here how it goes.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 7, 2013)

I posted Erik's tutorial on the last page before this if you wanna see it


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 8, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Your method sounds like the 2 steps are tedious and highly intuitive, keyhole takes the pyraminx and breaks it into ~5 steps. And, obviously, the more steps, the less cases. Example on a 3x3x3:
> Begginners method last layer: 4 steps, 14 cases (Step 1: 4 cases, Step 2: 3 cases, Step 3: 3 cases, Step 4: 4 cases)
> One Look Last Layer: 1 Step, 1212 cases
> The difference is clear. However there is a sort of an inverse relationship here. The more steps you have, the less cases, but the more cases you have the less steps. And obviously The outliers would be either too inefective (Begginner's) or take a long long time to handle it so well that it would actually impact your times (1LLL). So you have to find a balance between the two that leads to a low amount of steps and still maintain a reasonable amount of cases. Examples: PLL and OLL for the last layer, or 2-Look Last Layer, has 2 Steps and 80 cases. Is it THE best method for solving the last layer if you were the perfect cuber? No, that would be 1LLL, but you would have to completely learn that for it to be effective.
> ...



I think the difficulty in more cases has more to do with recognition than anything else. 57 OLLs is not too bad really because the recognition is fairly simple (look at the pattern of yellow stickers for example, assuming white cross). A puzzle like pyraminx is easy compared to 3x3 but imagine recognizing 57 pyraminx cases. It would be like... if this piece had to move to that position and this sticker over here is opposite colour of that sticker and the piece on the back was flipped in place... (you get the idea). As for keyhole method itself, I think tacking on some extra algs for certain cases would be helpful. For example, if the front-bottom sticker and the back sticker (if you know what I'm talking about) are both flipped in place and they're the only two pieces left to solve, you could memorize one alg for it instead of doing a two-look. You can either find a shorter and more fingertrick-friendly alg or just memorize what you would have done anyway but eliminate any need for looking again and simply execute.



JF1zl3 said:


> I posted Erik's tutorial on the last page before this if you wanna see it


It did wonders for my time! I'm not sure it said all the techniques that I'm using though because I watched one or two other pyraminx tutorials. For the second step, (about 7:10) Erik says something about a tip that has yellow and where it's supposed to go. I find that more confusing than it needs to be. Just figure out during inspection after you decided which corner you're going to use what the remaining colour is. Remember that colour so on the second step you just turn all the rest of the tips so that colour is facing right.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah I would definately recommend Keyhole. At first it seemed weird and complicated, but after a couple of days I got the hang of it and it actually works really well. My times dropped from about 15 or 16 seconds to about 8 seconds in 2 weeks.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Update:
New times are coming, I am quite busy right now with the ACT. Sorry for the delay. I will try to have them sometime tommorow. same for 2x2x2 race


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Results:* Round 113
_Comment: _


*1. sneaklyfox - 8.49*
2. TP - 14.62


==========


*Round: 114*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 14 April 2013
End: *~21 April 2013*
_Comment: Sorry for the delay everyone, I have been quite preoccupied. Next competition will probably be a day late as well._


*Set 1:*
1. U R U L' U B R U B' R' B' u l' r' b'
2. L' U' R' B L' R B' U B' R' L u r
3. L U' R U R' L B U R B R l r'
4. L B' L' R' U L' U R' L' B' L' u' l' r b
5. U' L' R' U' L' U' B' L' U' L R' u' l r b'
6. L R U R L U L R U B' L' u' l' b
7. U R' U' L B R B L U' B' R' u' l r b'
8. B' U R' B L B R L' R U' B b
9. B' U L R L' U R B' U' L' U' u l' r' b'
10. B R U' R U' B' U' L B' R' L u l' r' b
11. U B' U' L R' U' B' L B R' U u' r
12. R' U' L B' L U' L' R B R' B l' r' b'


*Set 2:*
1. U' L' B U' L R' U' R B' L' U l' r b'
2. R' B' R B' L' B' L' B' L R' L' u' l' r'
3. B' U B' U' L' R B L' R' B' R u' r'
4. L R' U' R' L R U L' U B' R u' l'
5. R' B L' R' B L R L' U' L U' u' r' b
6. L' B L' U' L B' U' L R L U l r' b
7. U B' L' U B L U B L' B' R l r'
8. L' R B U' R L R' L' R' L' R' l' b'
9. B R U B U' R U R' L' R B b
10. U B' L' U' B L' U' R B' R B l r
11. B' R' B U' R' L U' R U' B U' u' b
12. L B L' R' U' R U B U R' B u l r' b


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 16, 2013)

Round 114
*Mean of Averages: 7.17*

Set 1
Average of 12: 7.15
7.92, 7.19, (8.62), 8.07, 7.09, (6.10), 6.13, 6.66, 7.80, 7.26, 6.57, 6.82

Set 2
Average of 12: 7.18
6.87, 6.80, 7.65, 7.04, 7.31, 7.14, 6.98, 7.71, 7.43, 6.90, (5.94), (8.00)


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Round: 114*
Average of both Sets: Too Lazy
*Mean of both Sets: 14.17*
Event: Speed (Keyhole method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 11.32
#2 ----------- 16.09
#3 ----------- 15.35
#4 ----------- 11.26
#5 ----------- 15.49
#6 ----------- 23.82
#7 ----------- 11.41
#8 ----------- 11.99
#9 ----------- 11.01
#10 ---------- 14.43
#11 ---------- 26.26
#12 ---------- 18.68
*Average* ------ *14.98*
Mean --------- 15.59
Ao12 --------- 14.98
Ao5 ---------- 12.61 #6 - #10
Best --------- 11.01 #9
Worst -------- 26.26 #11
_Comments: Not bad. I think I am getting better._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 10.97
#2 ----------- 08.89
#3 ----------- 16.68
#4 ----------- 10.20
#5 ----------- 11.65
#6 ----------- 20.47
#7 ----------- 09.30
#8 ----------- 12.02
#9 ----------- 20.98
#10 ---------- 13.88
#11 ---------- 14.04
#12 ---------- 14.31
*Average* ------ *13.35*
Mean --------- 13.62
Ao12 --------- 13.35
Ao5 ---------- 10.94 #1 - #5
Best --------- 08.89 #2
Worst -------- 20.98 #9
_Comments: Awesome times _
====================


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 24, 2013)

*R114 Speed (LBL Method)*

*Set 1*

27.26, 32.67, (17.08), (44.05), 38.97, 22.10, 30.83, 22.95, 31.68, 21.33, 17.37, 17.96 = 26.31

Just started Pyraminxing so can't say how this avg is, might have to switch methods soon. And what was with the scrambles? JF1zl3, did you carefully handpick the toughest scrambles you could get? 

*Set 2*

20.26, (14.91), 26.04, 23.52, 22.79, 23.85, 15.47, 23.51, 15.86, 26.37, (34.65), 25.15 = 22.28

Easier scrambles, better average xD last 3 solves spoiled it though.
*
Mean of both averages: 24.30*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hahaha, noooo, I used TNoodle to generate the scrambles lol. New scrambles are on their way.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 24, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> *R114 Speed (LBL Method)*
> 
> *Set 1*
> 
> ...



I never used LBL method before though I watched a tutorial on it recently. You're better than me the first time I did this comp with my no-method method.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 25, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Hahaha, noooo, I used TNoodle to generate the scrambles lol. New scrambles are on their way.



Hmmm, ok. Don't you think there's something wrong with the scrambles Prisma generates (for both Pyraminx and 2x2)? None of them are fixed length.



sneaklyfox said:


> I never used LBL method before though I watched a tutorial on it recently. You're better than me the first time I did this comp with my no-method method.



What no - method method? I'm curious. What I do is solve tips, then centers, then a layer with inserting edges with R U' R'/L' U L and sledgehammer. Then I solve L3E, with 5 algs, of which 2 I havent learnt.

But seeing your progress makes me go o.0 would you recommend the keyhole method?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 25, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> What no - method method? I'm curious. What I do is solve tips, then centers, then a layer with inserting edges with R U' R'/L' U L and sledgehammer. Then I solve L3E, with 5 algs, of which 2 I havent learnt.
> 
> But seeing your progress makes me go o.0 would you recommend the keyhole method?



No-method method for me was doing tips first, then centers, then any edge that looked like it was sort of next to where it needed to go either flipped or not. The only alg I knew was the one that switched FR and FL. Yes, the method you describe is LBL. I saw a quick tutorial on it recently because I was wondering if some of those algs (4 of them) would help me in keyhole method. In keyhole, I am left with 4 edges at the end then I fix the one at the back and left with 3 edges that are all on one side unlike LBL where the last 3 edges are around a tip if you know what I mean. Anyway, I still haven't learned those algs but I think maybe I should work on it.

Keyhole method I absolutely recommend learning. I mean, it sure did wonders for my time. I think after getting the hang of it with a dozen or so solves I could average about 15-20 on my Meffert's. I'm still practicing pyraminx on the non-uber monthly marathon... I think I was sub-10 after 1000 solves using keyhole. And I hope you have a shengshou.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh ok, I see. I will switch to keyhole once.I get consistent sub-17 with LBL (which I think is possible). And I do have a ShengShou


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Results:* Round 114
_Comment: There is no excuse for why the new scrambles are so late, I sincerely apologize everyone._


*1. sneaklyfox - 7.17*
2. JF1zl3 - 14.17
3. kunparekh18 - 24.30


==========


*Round: 115*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 25 April 2013
End: *~2 May 2013*
_Comment: Hooray _


*Set 1:*
1. R' U' B' U' B' R' U B L' R U u' l b'
2. R U R' B' R' L' R' B' L' B' R u l r
3. U R U B L' U R' U L' U R u r
4. L' R L R' L' U' L U R L B' u l b'
5. L' B' U R U L B L R L' B' u' l' r
6. R L' U' B' R' B L' U R' B' R l r b'
7. U' B' R U' R' B R' B' U L' B' u' l r' b'
8. R B' L' R L B' U' B L' U' B u r b'
9. L U L' R L' B' L R L' U' R' u'
10. B L R' L' U L U B' L' U L' l'
11. R U' R' B R U' R B' U' B' R' b
12. B' R' B' L R' B' L U' L' U R u


*Set 2:*
1. B U' R B R' L U' B' U B' U' b'
2. R' U' B' L B' R' B' R B L U' u b'
3. U B' L R U B' U L' U' R U l
4. B L' B' L' U R' B' R' L U R' u' l' r b'
5. B U R U L' B R' U B R' L l r'
6. R U' L B' R' B' L' R' L' U' B u r b
7. R' L' B' R U B' L U' R L' U' l' r b
8. B U' L B U L' B' L U' R L u' l' r
9. R' L U B L' B' U L' U' L U u l b
10. L' R U B' U L R' U R' U B u l
11. U B' L' B R B L R' U' R' L u l' r b
12. B L' R' L' B L' U' B R' U' L b


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 26, 2013)

Round 115
*Mean of Averages: 6.02*

Set 1
Average of 12: 5.95
5.21, 6.10, 5.85, (8.25), 6.39, 7.77, 5.82, 6.43, 5.42, 5.48, 4.98, (4.64)

Set 2
Average of 12: 6.09
6.42, 4.90, 6.33, 6.77, (7.71), 6.79, 5.18, (3.65), 4.23, 6.98, 6.19, 7.09

This is pretty awesome. I don't get sub-6 Ao12 that often.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 28, 2013)

*Round 155
Mean of Averages: 5.54*

Set 1: 5.48
6.58, 6.16, 5.30, (3.43), 4.67, 6.24, 4.66, 5.36, 5.13, (6.75), 5.69, 5.04

Set 2: 5.59
6.22, 6.49, (3.93), (6.67), 4.73, 5.49, 6.50, 5.11, 5.33, 4.87, 5.86, 5.25


----------



## TP (Apr 29, 2013)

*Set 1*
28.86, 16.75, 25.82, 17.81, 28.50, (32.30,) (11.70,) 14.76, 12.86, 15.22, 18.31, 17.62 =*19.65*

*Set 2*
20.55, (37.56,) (13.90,) 33.87, 15.28, 15.24, 15.73, 15.07, 17.08, 15.06, 17.21, 27.87+ = *19.30*
*
Mean of averages: 19.48*

First timed I used Keyhole properly and on a new cube, so recognition was horrible. Kinda of like it though, shouldn´t be a problem to equal my LBL times.


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 30, 2013)

Set1: 10.38, 13.23, 11.35, 11.59, (8.36), 10.43, 11.22, 11.05, 13.19, (15.41), 10.47, 10.62 = 11.35
Set2: 9.39, 11.56, 10.21, 10.52, 9.26, 10.05, (14.21), 10.42, (7.49), 11.28, 13.49, 9.80 = 10.60

Mean: *10.975*


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

*Round: 115*
*Mean of both Sets: 13.66*
Average of both Sets: 13.61
Event: Speed (Keyhole Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 15.96
#2 ----------- 11.25
#3 ----------- 11.46
#4 ----------- 15.13
#5 ----------- 17.22
#6 ----------- 16.70
#7 ----------- 11.78
#8 ----------- 14.06
#9 ----------- 13.40
#10 ---------- 19.66
#11 ---------- 07.92
#12 ---------- 14.41
*Average* ------ *14.14*
Mean --------- 14.08
Ao12 --------- 14.14
Ao5 ---------- 13.08 #7 - #11
Best --------- 07.92 #11
Worst -------- 19.66 #10
_Comments: Not too bad._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 14.10
#2 ----------- 09.96
#3 ----------- 10.03
#4 ----------- 12.64
#5 ----------- 15.30
#6 ----------- 15.28
#7 ----------- 18.07
#8 ----------- 10.70
#9 ----------- 15.30
#10 ---------- 09.98
#11 ---------- 10.78
#12 ---------- 16.81+
*Average* ------ *13.09*
Mean --------- 13.25
Ao12 --------- 13.09
Ao5 ---------- 12.26 #1 - #5 AND #7 - #11
Best --------- 09.96 #
Worst -------- 18.07 #7
_Comments: I got the same exact Ao5 twice lol. Hooray all times sub-20!_
====================


----------



## FaLoL (May 1, 2013)

Round 115

Average 1 : *12.80*

1. 10.59 
2. 14.89 
3. 14.78 
4. 14.40 
5. 12.44 
6. 13.17 
7. 16.41 
8. 12.55 
9. 9.18 
10. 9.54 
11. (7.16) 
12. (18.25) 

Average 2: *12.32*

1. 12.17 
2. 8.02 
3. (6.75) 
4. 14.83 
5. 16.23 
6. 13.06 
7. 16.26 
8. (17.17) 
9. 9.56 
10. 12.19 
11. 10.77 
12. 10.12 

Mean of 2: *12.56*


----------



## DuLe (May 1, 2013)

Round 115

Set 1:
6.15, 6.89, 6.45, 8.04, 6.11, (8.95), 6.94, 7.42, 5.67, 6.15, 5.46, (5.38) = *6.53*

Set 2:
8.58, 6.93, 6.23, 8.49, 7.19, 5.77, (8.96), 7.07, (4.71), 4.97, 6.00, 7.18 = *6.84*

Mean: *6.74*


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 3, 2013)

*Results:* Round 115
_Comment: Alot of competitors this round. _


*1. Skullush - 5.54*
2. sneaklyfox - 6.02
3. DuLe - 6.74
4. Outsmash - 10.98
5. FaLoL - 12.80
6. JF1zl3 - 13.66
7. TP - 19.48


==========


*Round: 116*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 3 May 2013
End: *~10 May 2013*
_Comment: New Feature: Numbered and Non-numbered versions of the scrambles for Prisma players._


*Set 1:*



Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



L' B' U L' R' B' U B' L' U' B u' r' b
L' R' B' L B U L' U L B' R' l r' b
B L U' R U' R' B' L' B' L B' l r' b
L U' B' U L' U' L R' U' B' U' u' l r'
U L' U L' R' U B L' U' B L u' l' b'
L R U B R B L' B' L' R' U b'
B' U' B' L' B' U L U' R B R r b
R' B L' R U B L' B U' L U u' r' b'
L' R' L' R L R' U' B U' L U l' b
L' B' R U' B' U' L' U B' U L u l' b'
L' R' B' L' U' L B' U' R' L' B' u r b'
R' U' R' B L' R' U' B' U R' L' u l' r'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



1. L' B' U L' R' B' U B' L' U' B u' r' b
2. L' R' B' L B U L' U L B' R' l r' b
3. B L U' R U' R' B' L' B' L B' l r' b
4. L U' B' U L' U' L R' U' B' U' u' l r'
5. U L' U L' R' U B L' U' B L u' l' b'
6. L R U B R B L' B' L' R' U b'
7. B' U' B' L' B' U L U' R B R r b
8. R' B L' R U B L' B U' L U u' r' b'
9. L' R' L' R L R' U' B U' L U l' b
10. L' B' R U' B' U' L' U B' U L u l' b'
11. L' R' B' L' U' L B' U' R' L' B' u r b'
12. R' U' R' B L' R' U' B' U R' L' u l' r'




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



L R L U L B' L' B R' B' R' u l' r
U B R B L' B U R L U' R u l r' b'
B U L' R L R' L B' R' L' U u l'
L' B' R U' R B U' B' L' R B' l' r
B' L' R' B U R U L' U L B' u l b'
L B' R' B' U L' U' L U B' R u r' b
L B L' B U' L R B' L U L l r b'
L' R L B' L' U' R B' R' B' R' l r
L' U R' L B' R B L' U B U' l r b
L' R L' U' B R B' U' B' L R u l' r'
B R L' U' L U' L' B U B L' l' r'
L U R L' B R U' R U' B' R' r' b





Spoiler: NUMBERED



1. L R L U L B' L' B R' B' R' u l' r
2. U B R B L' B U R L U' R u l r' b'
3. B U L' R L R' L B' R' L' U u l'
4. L' B' R U' R B U' B' L' R B' l' r
5. B' L' R' B U R U L' U L B' u l b'
6. L B' R' B' U L' U' L U B' R u r' b
7. L B L' B U' L R B' L U L l r b'
8. L' R L B' L' U' R B' R' B' R' l r
9. L' U R' L B' R B L' U B U' l r b
10. L' R L' U' B R B' U' B' L R u l' r'
11. B R L' U' L U' L' B U B L' l' r'
12. L U R L' B R U' R U' B' R' r' b


----------



## TP (May 3, 2013)

Set 1:
13.16, 8.53, 14.35, 11.35, 12.99, (6.38,) 11.13, 14.64, 9.17, (18.10,) 14.52, 10.27 = *12.01*

Set 2:
20.47, 15.10, (24.00,) 14.43, 17.35+, 10.82, 15.62, 11.03, 12.10, 18.39, 15.96, (10.09) = *15.13*

*Mean of averages: 13.57*

I´m starting to get the hang of Keyhole.


----------



## DuLe (May 3, 2013)

Set 1:
7.24, 6.54, 6.59, 6.34, (7.61), 3.71, 7.04, 6.84, (3.67), 5.90, 6.33, 7.40 = *6.39*

Set 2:
6.41, (DNF), 6.49, 7.05, 5.36, 6.27, 5.79, (4.99), 6.67, 6.37, 6.68, 7.68 = *6.48*

Mean: *6.30*
Mean of averages: *6.44*


----------



## Outsmash (May 8, 2013)

Set1: 9.97, 9.83, 7.41, 9.84, (13.27), 7.99, 8.57, 10.01, (6.29), 10.77, 7.51, 6.30 = 8.82
Set2: 10.14, 10.53, 10.56, 8.56, 9.91, 8.42, 9.78, (7.53), 8.23, 8.00, (12.21), 10.10 = 9.42

Mean = *9.22*


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 8, 2013)

Round 116
*Mean of Averages: 6.24*

Set 1
Average of 12: 6.28
6.71, 6.27, 6.26, 5.54, 7.27, (4.16), 5.47, 7.30, 4.57, (7.61), 5.90, 7.52

Set 2
Average of 12: 6.20
6.07, 7.50, 6.99, 6.35, 4.73, 6.17, 6.82, (4.34), (8.88), 5.45, 6.37, 5.59

Not bad for not practicing for several days.


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2013)

*Round 116
Mean of Averages: 5.81*

Set 1: 5.96
5.13, 6.29, 5.91, 4.85, 5.51, 4.39, 7.61, (9.04), (4.02), 8.09, 5.50, 6.28 

Set 2: 5.66
5.51, 7.83, (11.82), (3.88), 4.85, 4.93, 4.66, 5.29, 5.89, 4.28, 7.18, 6.16


----------



## Bh13 (May 9, 2013)

round 116:
set one Average: 8.66
Times: 7.73, 10.24, 8.52, 10.75, 9.86, 9.09, 7.89, 8.17, (5.63), 6.33, (11.00), 8.02 

Set two average: 10.40
Times:9.52, 9.05, 10.02, 12.25, (7.53), 9.73, 7.84, (14.70), 10.19, 12.02, 10.45, 12.89 

Mean of two sets: 9.53

Nice first set, but I don't know what happened on the second set.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 13, 2013)

*Results:* Round 116
_Comment: _


*1. Skullush - 5.81*
2. sneaklyfox - 6.24
3. DuLe - 6.44
4. Outsmash - 9.22
5. Bh13 - 9.53
6. TP - 13.57


==========


*Round: 117*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 12 May 2013
End: *~19 May 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



B L' R' B L U' L' B L' R L u' l' r
R B L' B R U B U' L' U' L' u l r
R' B' U' R U' R L' R U R L r b'
B' R' B' U' R L B R' L' U' B' l' b
B' U R B L' U' B U B' U B' u' r' b
L' U R' L' U B' U L B' R B' u' l r' b
L R' U B' R' B' U' L' R' L' R b'
R L B' L U R U B' R L U u' l' r b
L' R' U' R B R U' R L' U L u' l'
R U' L' B R U B' R' B L' U' u' r
U' L' U' R' B R L' U' R L' B' l' r b'
U' R U L' B' R U B' R' B' L' u' l' b





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. B L' R' B L U' L' B L' R L u' l' r
02. R B L' B R U B U' L' U' L' u l r
03. R' B' U' R U' R L' R U R L r b'
04. B' R' B' U' R L B R' L' U' B' l' b
05. B' U R B L' U' B U B' U B' u' r' b
06. L' U R' L' U B' U L B' R B' u' l r' b
07. L R' U B' R' B' U' L' R' L' R b'
08. R L B' L U R U B' R L U u' l' r b
09. L' R' U' R B R U' R L' U L u' l'
10. R U' L' B R U B' R' B L' U' u' r
11. U' L' U' R' B R L' U' R L' B' l' r b'
12. U' R U L' B' R U B' R' B' L' u' l' b




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U L' R U' B R U' L' R' L B' u l' r b
B' L B' R' B' L B' L R' L' U u r' b
L U' B' R' U B' U' B' R' L' U u l' r
B U R' L U' R U' B' U' B' L' r
L R' U L' U L B L U B' R' u' r' b
R' U' B U L U' R' L' B R B' u l r
U B' L U' R' L R' U B' R' U' l' r' b'
R L R B' U L B R L' U' B u' l' b
L B L' U R L U' B' L' U L' b
U B' R' L' U L' U L' B U' B u l' r
R U R' B U R' U' L R' L R u' r b
L' U R' U B' L U' B R' B' R' l'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U L' R U' B R U' L' R' L B' u l' r b
02. B' L B' R' B' L B' L R' L' U u r' b
03. L U' B' R' U B' U' B' R' L' U u l' r
04. B U R' L U' R U' B' U' B' L' r
05. L R' U L' U L B L U B' R' u' r' b
06. R' U' B U L U' R' L' B R B' u l r
07. U B' L U' R' L R' U B' R' U' l' r' b'
08. R L R B' U L B R L' U' B u' l' b
09. L B L' U R L U' B' L' U L' b
10. U B' R' L' U L' U L' B U' B u l' r
11. R U R' B U R' U' L R' L R u' r b
12. L' U R' U B' L U' B R' B' R' l'


----------



## Bh13 (May 13, 2013)

Round 117:

Set one average: 9.61
Times:4.36, 11.73, 11.72, 6.91, 9.25, 10.70, 6.19, 14.50, 10.91, 9.91, 7.95, 10.83 

Set two average:9.78
Times:13.44, 7.69, 11.42, 8.86, 12.27, 9.72, 8.11, 10.27, 8.17, 8.63, 10.08, 10.25 

Mean of both sets: 9.69


----------



## DuLe (May 16, 2013)

Set 1:
6.91, 6.00, (5.32), 6.44, 7.25, 6.64, 6.02, 7.22, 6.82, (DNF), 6.40, 6.17 = 6.59

Set 2:
5.97, 6.07, 6.45, 7.36, 7.53, 6.86, (8.76), 6.57, 5.55, 7.40, 6.34, (5.48) = 6.61

Mean of Averages: *6.60*


----------



## FaLoL (May 16, 2013)

Round 117


Average 1: 10.43, 12.77, (7.33), 7.36, 14.33, 13.73, 13.83, 9.58, 13.08, 14.27, 12.51, (16.83) = *12.19*
Average 2: 16.34, 15.58, 9.46, 14.06, 13.16, 10.66, (7.39), 12.46, 18.26, (27.50), 10.22, 9.46 = *12.97*

Mean of 2: *12.58*


----------



## TP (May 18, 2013)

*Set 1:*
10.94 10.51 11.34 8.81 10.01 12.24 10.20 (15.11) 11.59 (4.63) 14.64 13.75 = *11.40*

*Set 2:*
(21.48) 9.73 11.52 11.68 12.68 15.69 13.11 (7.25) 9.76 13.82 11.77 13.74 = *12.69*

*Mean of averages: 12.05*


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 19, 2013)

*Round: 117*
*Mean of both Sets: 14.79*
Average of both Sets: 14.68
Event: Pyraminx Speed (Keyhole Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 11.69
#2 ----------- 20.45
#3 ----------- 10.80
#4 ----------- 12.92
#5 ----------- 12.47
#6 ----------- 14.13
#7 ----------- 11.00
#8 ----------- 16.40
#9 ----------- 12.88
#10 ---------- 13.74
#11 ---------- 17.15
#12 ---------- 19.51
*Average* ------ *14.19*
Mean --------- 14.43
Ao12 --------- 14.19
Ao5 ---------- 12.13 #3 - #7
Best --------- 10.80 #3
Worst -------- 20.45 #2
_Comments: Not bad I guess._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 13.39
#2 ----------- 17.98
#3 ----------- 15.47
#4 ----------- 19.04
#5 ----------- 16.10
#6 ----------- 13.10
#7 ----------- 19.11
#8 ----------- 10.67
#9 ----------- 16.42
#10 ---------- 14.64
#11 ---------- 11.15
#12 ---------- 14.85
*Average* ------ *15.21*
Mean --------- 15.16
Ao12 --------- 15.21
Ao5 ---------- 13.55 #8 - #12
Best --------- 10.67 #8
Worst -------- 19.11 #7
_Comments: Ouch._
====================


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 19, 2013)

*Results:* Round 117
_Comment: _


*1. DuLe - 6.60*
2. Bh13 - 9.69
3. TP - 12.05
4. FaLoL - 12.58
5. JF1zl3 - 14.79


==========


*Round: 118*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 20 May 2013
End: *~27 May 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



B' U' L' B R' U L' B' R' L U' u' l' b
L' R' B U' L' U' B' L' U L U u' l'
U R' L B' L' B' L' B U' R' L' u' l
B U B L' B R U R' U' L R u b'
R' U R' L U' R' L' R B' L' R u l' b'
L' U B' R' U L' U R L B' R u' l' b'
R' U B R L' U L' R U' B U u b'
R' B U L' R' U L U' R' B' R u l' r
L B' R' L' B' L' R' B U B' U u' l r b'
U R B' R' B R L' B' U' R' L u' l r b
L R' U L' R' L' B R' B' R' L' u' r'
R' B R L' B U B L' B' U L l'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. B' U' L' B R' U L' B' R' L U' u' l' b
02. L' R' B U' L' U' B' L' U L U u' l'
03. U R' L B' L' B' L' B U' R' L' u' l
04. B U B L' B R U R' U' L R u b'
05. R' U R' L U' R' L' R B' L' R u l' b'
06. L' U B' R' U L' U R L B' R u' l' b'
07. R' U B R L' U L' R U' B U u b'
08. R' B U L' R' U L U' R' B' R u l' r
09. L B' R' L' B' L' R' B U B' U u' l r b'
10. U R B' R' B R L' B' U' R' L u' l r b
11. L R' U L' R' L' B R' B' R' L' u' r'
12. R' B R L' B U B L' B' U L l'




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U L U' B R' B' L B' R' B' L
L' U B' L R B L B L' U' B u l' r b
R B' R' U' B' R U R' U L R' l r' b'
B L U' L B U B L B' R' B l r b
R B L' R U' L' U B' U R L l r b
U' L R L' B' R L U B U R l' r' b
U' R' L B' U L' B L' U' B L' u' r' b
B' U' L' R' U' R B U' R' L' R' l r b'
R L U' L' B' R B L R' U' B' u' r b'
L' U' L' U R' B' L' U R U' B u l' r'
R' U L U' R U B R' L' B U' l r b
B' U' B' U B L' U R' L' U' B' u b





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U L U' B R' B' L B' R' B' L
02. L' U B' L R B L B L' U' B u l' r b
03. R B' R' U' B' R U R' U L R' l r' b'
04. B L U' L B U B L B' R' B l r b
05. R B L' R U' L' U B' U R L l r b
06. U' L R L' B' R L U B U R l' r' b
07. U' R' L B' U L' B L' U' B L' u' r' b
08. B' U' L' R' U' R B U' R' L' R' l r b'
09. R L U' L' B' R B L R' U' B' u' r b'
10. L' U' L' U R' B' L' U R U' B u l' r'
11. R' U L U' R U B R' L' B U' l r b
12. B' U' B' U B L' U R' L' U' B' u b


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 20, 2013)

*Round: 118*
*Mean of both Sets: 13.29*
Average of both Sets: 12.98
Event: Pyraminx Speed (Keyhole Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 12.65
#2 ----------- 11.40
#3 ----------- 14.80
#4 ----------- 14.48
#5 ----------- 10.93
#6 ----------- 14.28
#7 ----------- 13.59
#8 ----------- 24.90
#9 ----------- 14.70
#10 ---------- 14.66
#11 ---------- 12.23
#12 ---------- 12.78
*Average* ------ *13.56*
Mean --------- 14.28
Ao12 --------- 13.56
Ao5 ---------- 12.84 #1 - #5
Best --------- 10.93 #5
Worst -------- 24.90 #8
_Comments: Terrible #8. I dropped the pyraminx mid-sexy-move and lost my orientation so I virtually started over._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 09.68
#2 ----------- 14.99
#3 ----------- 13.55
#4 ----------- 13.21
#5 ----------- 10.90
#6 ----------- 15.18
#7 ----------- 13.64
#8 ----------- 11.62
#9 ----------- 13.14
#10 ---------- 10.51
#11 ---------- 11.46
#12 ---------- 09.66
*Average* ------ *12.27*
Mean --------- 12.29
Ao12 --------- 12.27
Ao5 ---------- 12.07 #7 - #11
Best --------- 09.66 #12
Worst -------- 15.18 #6
_Comments: Pretty good  I tried slowing down and taking my time, and I ended up faster._
====================


----------



## TP (May 21, 2013)

*Set 1*
8.42, 8.93+, 9.55, 8.22, 12.87, 11.98, 16.91, 10.54, 10.83, 18.58, 12.10, 7.62 = *11.04*

*Set 2*
11.53, 14.89, 9.38, 12.90, 11.51, 12.22, 12.02, 13.35, 13.30, 6.72, 13.54, 10.87 = *12.06*
*
Mean of averages 11.55*


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 21, 2013)

Round 118
*Mean of Averages: 6.37*

Set 1 Average: 6.25
6.14, 5.04, 5.70, (4.28), 7.57, 8.24, 5.37, (8.79), 6.82, 5.56, 5.99, 6.04

Set 2 Average: 6.48
4.73, 6.20, 5.54, 7.03, (7.78), (4.39), 7.09, 6.74, 6.56, 6.77, 6.39, 7.72

There... why couldn't I at least get these times at the comp?


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 28, 2013)

*Results:* Round 118
_Comment: _


*1. sneaklyfox - 6.37*
2. TP - 11.55
3. JF1zl3 - 13.29


==========


*Round: 119*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 28 May 2013
End: *~3 June 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R U L B' L' U L' U' B L' U l r' b'
R' B' L R B L' U' L' R B' R' u l' r' b
B R' U' L R' L' U B' L' R B u l b'
B' L R' L B R' U' R' U L B u l' r b'
L' R L' B R' L U' R B' R' U u' l' r'
R B' U' R U' L' R B' U' B' R u' l r' b
R' U L' B L B L' R U L' R' u' l r b'
R U' L R' B' L R' L R B U r b'
U' B R' U' B' U R' U' B' R' L u l' b
L R' U' B' U L' R L' U' B' L r
L U' L U' L B R U' L R' L u' l'
R' U' R' B' U R B R L' B L' l' r' b





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. R U L B' L' U L' U' B L' U l r' b'
02. R' B' L R B L' U' L' R B' R' u l' r' b
03. B R' U' L R' L' U B' L' R B u l b'
04. B' L R' L B R' U' R' U L B u l' r b'
05. L' R L' B R' L U' R B' R' U u' l' r'
06. R B' U' R U' L' R B' U' B' R u' l r' b
07. R' U L' B L B L' R U L' R' u' l r b'
08. R U' L R' B' L R' L R B U r b'
09. U' B R' U' B' U R' U' B' R' L u l' b
10. L R' U' B' U L' R L' U' B' L r
11. L U' L U' L B R U' L R' L u' l'
12. R' U' R' B' U R B R L' B L' l' r' b




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



B R' L B' L R' U B R B' R' u' r' b
R B R' B R L R' B R' L' U u l b
R L R U R L B U B R' L u l' b
R' U L B U B' R B' R' L R u' b
U' L' B' R' U' L' B U' B' L' U' u l b'
U R' L' R L' R' U' B R B' R' u' l'
R B' L U' R L U' B' R B R' l r b
L R U R' B U R' U' B' L U' u' l
R B' L' B U' B U B' U R' L' u l r' b
R' L B R' L B U' R U' B' U' u r' b
L' R B U R' B R U' B U' B u r'
B L B L U B' R' B R' L' U' r' b'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. B R' L B' L R' U B R B' R' u' r' b
02. R B R' B R L R' B R' L' U u l b
03. R L R U R L B U B R' L u l' b
04. R' U L B U B' R B' R' L R u' b
05. U' L' B' R' U' L' B U' B' L' U' u l b'
06. U R' L' R L' R' U' B R B' R' u' l'
07. R B' L U' R L U' B' R B R' l r b
08. L R U R' B U R' U' B' L U' u' l
09. R B' L' B U' B U B' U R' L' u l r' b
10. R' L B R' L B U' R U' B' U' u r' b
11. L' R B U R' B R U' B U' B u r'
12. B L B L U B' R' B R' L' U' r' b'


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 30, 2013)

Round 119
*Mean of Averages: 6.67
*
Set 1 Average: 6.63
6.04, 6.16, (5.53), 6.57, 6.96, 6.19, 6.74, 6.10, (7.57), 7.00, 6.97, 7.53

Set 2 Average: 6.56
6.11, 5.68, 7.03, (5.07), 5.85, 7.32, 7.42, 6.85, (7.93), 5.53, 6.80, 7.03

Absolutely horrible. I think since the 4k+ marathon I've been getting worse as I don't practice regularly anymore except for some warmup before the race. But it will be awhile before I enter comp again and since it didn't take long to get where I am now I think I'll just put it off.  Just watch me get steadily worse each week haha.


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 2, 2013)

Round: 119
Mean of both Sets: 7.99
Average of both Sets: 7.99
Event: Pyraminx Speed (Keyhole Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 6.41
#2 ----------- 6.08
#3 ----------- 7.26
#4 ----------- 8.90
#5 ----------- 7.77
#6 ----------- 6.53
#7 ----------- 9.84
#8 ----------- 8.50
#9 ----------- 8.81
#10 ---------- 11.37
#11 ---------- 7.78
#12 ---------- 6.46
Average ------ 7.83
Mean --------- 7.98
Ao12 --------- 7.83
Ao5 ---------- 7.15
Best --------- 6.08
Worst -------- 11.37
Comments: Pretty good times for me.
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 6.49
#2 ----------- 9.00
#3 ----------- 8.15
#4 ----------- 8.12
#5 ----------- 8.39
#6 ----------- 8.69
#7 ----------- 9.56
#8 ----------- 6.57
#9 ----------- 9.40
#10 ---------- 7.16
#11 ---------- 7.95
#12 ---------- 8.12
Average ------ 8.15
Mean --------- 8.13
Ao12 --------- 8.15
Ao5 ---------- 7.74
Best --------- 6.49
Worst -------- 9.56
Comments: Meh, not too bad.
====================


----------



## TP (Jun 2, 2013)

*Set 1*
9.02, (13.27,) 8.85, 11.70, 13.52, 9.03, 11.71, 8.70, 12.13, 11.08, (8.24,) 11.01 = *10.65

Set 2*
11.24+, 10.58, 11.46, (6.42,) 8.55, 10.64, 10.24, 10.15, (16.71,) 9.02, 11.03, 9.52 = *10.24

Mean of averages: 10.45*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Round: 119*
*Mean of both Sets: 13.63*
Average of both Sets: 13.52
Event: Pyraminx Speed (Keyhole Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 15.86
#2 ----------- 11.69
#3 ----------- 12.17
#4 ----------- 14.59
#5 ----------- 15.83
#6 ----------- 13.30
#7 ----------- 14.90
#8 ----------- 16.55
#9 ----------- 20.16
#10 ---------- 11.89
#11 ---------- 14.54
#12 ---------- 12.19
*Average* ------ *14.18*
Mean --------- 14.47
Ao12 --------- 14.18
Ao5 ---------- 13.35 #2 - #6
Best --------- 11.69 #10
Worst -------- 20.16 #9
_Comments: Below what I normally get._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 10.84
#2 ----------- 14.62
#3 ----------- 20.22
#4 ----------- 07.26
#5 ----------- 09.15
#6 ----------- 11.52
#7 ----------- 16.88
#8 ----------- 11.17
#9 ----------- 16.33
#10 ---------- 09.93
#11 ---------- 13.75
#12 ---------- 11.80
*Average* ------ *12.60*
Mean --------- 12.79
Ao12 --------- 12.60
Ao5 ---------- 10.61 #4 - #8
Best --------- 07.26 #4
Worst -------- 20.22 #3
_Comments: 3 sub-10s _
====================


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Results:* Round 119
_Comment: _


*1. sneaklyfox - 6.67*
2. SweetSolver - 7.99
3. TP - 10.45
4. JF1zl3 - 13.63


==========


*Round: 120*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 4 June 2013
End: *~18 June 2013*
_Comment: *Hello! First off, this is the 10th competition I have run consecutively for this race, hooray lol. But second, I have a special circumstance for this competition.
You may have noticed below that there is 4 sets of scrambles instead of 2. This is because I am going to be away for a week and I will be unable to post the results and new scrambles for next week, so this week will be 2 weeks combined into one.*
I understand that 48 solves is quite a few, so if you feel overwhelmed, you do not need to complete all 48, just post your results for however many sets you complete. However the results will be weighed according to the amount of sets you complete. (i.e someone with a 10 minute average for all 4 sets places higher than someone with a 10 second average for 3 sets.)_


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



L' R B U' R' B' U' B' L U' B u' l r' b'
B U' B L' U' B' U' R B U' B u l' b
U' L' U B U R L' B' U L' U' u' l r'
L' B' U L' B U R L' U' R' B' l r b
L' R' U' B R' B' R' B' L' U' B'
L R B U B U' L' U R' L R u' l b
U L B' U' L' B U L' R' L R' u r b'
R L U B' L' U' R B R U B' u' l' r' b'
R' L B' R B R U L R U R l'
L' B' L B R U L' R B R' L' l r'
B' U B R' U' B' R' B' U' R' U u l r' b'
L R B' U B L' B' L B R' L b





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. L' R B U' R' B' U' B' L U' B u' l r' b'
02. B U' B L' U' B' U' R B U' B u l' b
03. U' L' U B U R L' B' U L' U' u' l r'
04. L' B' U L' B U R L' U' R' B' l r b
05. L' R' U' B R' B' R' B' L' U' B'
06. L R B U B U' L' U R' L R u' l b
07. U L B' U' L' B U L' R' L R' u r b'
08. R L U B' L' U' R B R U B' u' l' r' b'
09. R' L B' R B R U L R U R l'
10. L' B' L B R U L' R B R' L' l r'
11. B' U B R' U' B' R' B' U' R' U u l r' b'
12. L R B' U B L' B' L B R' L b




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U R B R' B L' R' L B' R B l' b'
R U' L U R' U' L' R' B R' L' l r'
B' L' B U' R U' R' B L' R' B u r b
R U' L B U R' U R' L U' B u' l' r'
B' L' R' L R' U B L U R U' l r' b'
L U' R' B' L B' U B' L U B' l r' b
B' R B' U L' U' B' L' R' L B' u l r' b
U' B' L' B L' R U R B' R L l' b
U' L' B' R' L' B' R' B' L' U B' u' r' b
R' L U B L' U' L R' L' U' B l' r' b'
B' U R' L R' L B' L' B L' B u l' r'
R U L R' U' L' B L U' R' U u l r





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U R B R' B L' R' L B' R B l' b'
02. R U' L U R' U' L' R' B R' L' l r'
03. B' L' B U' R U' R' B L' R' B u r b
04. R U' L B U R' U R' L U' B u' l' r'
05. B' L' R' L R' U B L U R U' l r' b'
06. L U' R' B' L B' U B' L U B' l r' b
07. B' R B' U L' U' B' L' R' L B' u l r' b
08. U' B' L' B L' R U R B' R L l' b
09. U' L' B' R' L' B' R' B' L' U B' u' r' b
10. R' L U B L' U' L R' L' U' B l' r' b'
11. B' U R' L R' L B' L' B L' B u l' r'
12. R U L R' U' L' B L U' R' U u l r




*Set 3:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U B L U' R' L B' R L' R' L' r' b'
U B' U B' R L B' U' R' L' R' u' l b'
U R L B' R B' U L' B' U R u b'
U R L R U L B U' B R U u l' r' b
U R B L U' L B R' U R U' l' r b
R U' R L R L' U L' R B' R' l' r'
U' L B L' U L' B U R' U' B' u' l b'
L U' R' B' U L' B' R B' R' L l' b
B U' L' R L' B' R' U' R' L' B u'
B U' L U' B U L B' U' R' L b
B' R' U' R' L U' R' U R B' U' u' b
B' U R L B L' B U' R' L U' u l' r b





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U B L U' R' L B' R L' R' L' r' b'
02. U B' U B' R L B' U' R' L' R' u' l b'
03. U R L B' R B' U L' B' U R u b'
04. U R L R U L B U' B R U u l' r' b
05. U R B L U' L B R' U R U' l' r b
06. R U' R L R L' U L' R B' R' l' r'
07. U' L B L' U L' B U R' U' B' u' l b'
08. L U' R' B' U L' B' R B' R' L l' b
09. B U' L' R L' B' R' U' R' L' B u'
10. B U' L U' B U L B' U' R' L b
11. B' R' U' R' L U' R' U R B' U' u' b
12. B' U R L B L' B U' R' L U' u l' r b




*Set 4:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R U R' B' U L' R' L' R' U L' u' r'
U' L' B R U' L R' L B' R' U' l r b
U R' B' U B R' U B L' U' L' u l b'
U' R' L B' R L U' R' U' B' U' l
U L B L B U' B' R U' R' L u l' r
L' B' L R L' U' L' B' L' U R u'
B L R' B' R' L R' U B U' R' u l r b'
L' R' B' R U L' B U' R U' B u b'
R B' U L R U' L B' L U' L' l r b'
U R B' L B' L' U' R L' R U r'
R' B L' U B' R U' B R' U L' u' r' b'
R B U R L' B L' R L' U' B' u' l' r b'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. R U R' B' U L' R' L' R' U L' u' r'
02. U' L' B R U' L R' L B' R' U' l r b
03. U R' B' U B R' U B L' U' L' u l b'
04. U' R' L B' R L U' R' U' B' U' l
05. U L B L B U' B' R U' R' L u l' r
06. L' B' L R L' U' L' B' L' U R u'
07. B L R' B' R' L R' U B U' R' u l r b'
08. L' R' B' R U L' B U' R U' B u b'
09. R B' U L R U' L B' L U' L' l r b'
10. U R B' L B' L' U' R L' R U r'
11. R' B L' U B' R U' B R' U L' u' r' b'
12. R B U R L' B L' R L' U' B' u' l' r b'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 120
*Mean of Averages: 6.12*

Set 1 Average: 5.95
5.85, 6.11, 5.15, 5.72, 5.45, 6.77, (7.58), 6.37, 5.74, (4.93), 6.28, 6.10

Set 2 Average: 6.33
(2.78), 4.61, 6.51, 6.11, 6.93, 5.98, 6.64, (7.23), 6.93, 6.05, 7.01, 6.54

Set 3 Average: 5.76
(3.78), 5.16, 6.22, (7.61), 5.12, 6.38[oka], 6.99, 6.41, 3.60, 5.72, 5.67, 6.18
I tried oka method on 6th solve.

Set 4 Average: 6.43
5.93, 6.59, (5.18), 6.52, 6.15, 6.65, (8.25), 6.80, 6.12, 6.38, 6.58, 6.58

I've been practicing a bit again lately. I guess it shows.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow already did all 4 sets, good job 
But theres no more until June 18. I might start it earlier though if the frequent competitors have all already entered.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 5, 2013)

That's ok. Are you going on vacation somewhere?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, I am going on a 7 day cruise around the central american area.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 6, 2013)

Ooohh... that's awesome! Have a great vacation!


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 6, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ooohh... that's awesome! Have a great vacation!



Thank you


----------



## TP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Set 1*
11.82, 9.93, 8.37, 8.38, (7.41,) (17.55,) 8.72, 7.89, 12.13, 10.14, 15.02+, 7.70 = *10.01

Set 2*
(7.64,) 14.42, 11.14, 11.34, 13.14, 10.37, 10.80, (30.26,) 11.42, 10.35, 10.66, 11.91 = *11.56

Set 3*
11.63, 12.95, 8.23, 13.29, 7.75, 10.73, (15.45,) 13.82, (6.67,) 8.75, 8.23, 13.10 = *10.85

Set 4*
(7.32,) 8.26, 8.03, 9.26, 10.40, 8.24, 9.73, (20.99,) 11.66, 9.33, 11.70, 14.06 = *10.06

Mean of averages = 10.62*


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 10, 2013)

*Set1:* 9.02, 8.44, (6.22), 8.77, 6.46, 8.82, 9.46, (9.97), 9.34, 7.77, 9.56, 7.31 = *8.49*
*Set2:* (4.37), 6.87, 9.55, 9.71, 7.43, 8.49, 11.41, 8.01, (12.32), 9.08, 8.38, 8.75 = *8.77*
*Set3:* 14.55, 7.98, 9.53, 9.87, 11.51, 7.16, 9.36, 9.12, (4.82), 11.12, 9.13, (14.69) = *9.93*
*Set4:* 8.06, 7.44, (6.32), 8.24, 8.85, 8.06, 7.55, 9.18, (11.20), 9.56, 9.31, 9.20 = *8.55*

*Average: 8.935*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Results:* Round 120
_Comment: Not too bad of turnout, great job to everybody who completed all 4 sets. _


*1. sneaklyfox - 6.12*
2. Outsmash - 8.94
3. TP - 10.62


==========


*Round: 121*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 26 June 2013
End: *~3 July 2013*
_Comment: Sorry for the late competition._


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R U L' U' R B L' U' R' U' B' r' b
U' B' R B' R' L B' R' B' R B' u' l
L' U L R' U R B' L R' U' B' u l' r b
U B L' R' B' R' B' L B R' B l r b
L' R' L R L R' L' B' L' U B u l r' b
B L U R L' R B' R' L' U' B' r' b'
B' L' U B' L B' U L' R' L U' u' l r b'
U R L R' L R' U L B L U l r b
L' B' U L R B' U' B L' U' B u' l r' b'
L R B R' U' R' L' B R B' R' l' b'
B U R L' B U' B R L B' L' u r' b'
L R L' U' B' L B R' L' R B' u' l b





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. R U L' U' R B L' U' R' U' B' r' b
02. U' B' R B' R' L B' R' B' R B' u' l
03. L' U L R' U R B' L R' U' B' u l' r b
04. U B L' R' B' R' B' L B R' B l r b
05. L' R' L R L R' L' B' L' U B u l r' b
06. B L U R L' R B' R' L' U' B' r' b'
07. B' L' U B' L B' U L' R' L U' u' l r b'
08. U R L R' L R' U L B L U l r b
09. L' B' U L R B' U' B L' U' B u' l r' b'
10. L R B R' U' R' L' B R B' R' l' b'
11. B U R L' B U' B R L B' L' u r' b'
12. L R L' U' B' L B R' L' R B' u' l b




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U' L U L R' L' B R L B' U'
L' B U' B U L R L' U' B' R u r' b
L B' R U' R' U' R B' L B' L r b
B' L' U L' R U' R U L R' L' u'
L U' R B' L R L' U' B' U' R l r' b'
B' U B' R' L U' B' U' L' U L' u l' r b'
U L B' R' B' U' L B' R' L B' u' l' r' b
L U B' L R U B' L R' L R' l r
R' L B' U L R' U' B L' B' U' u l'
L' U R' B' R' L B' U' R' L' U u l' r
B L U R L R L U R L U u' l' r b
L R U' L U' R' B L B L' R' r' b





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U' L U L R' L' B R L B' U'
02. L' B U' B U L R L' U' B' R u r' b
03. L B' R U' R' U' R B' L B' L r b
04. B' L' U L' R U' R U L R' L' u'
05. L U' R B' L R L' U' B' U' R l r' b'
06. B' U B' R' L U' B' U' L' U L' u l' r b'
07. U L B' R' B' U' L B' R' L B' u' l' r' b
08. L U B' L R U B' L R' L R' l r
09. R' L B' U L R' U' B L' B' U' u l'
10. L' U R' B' R' L B' U' R' L' U u l' r
11. B L U R L R L U R L U u' l' r b
12. L R U' L U' R' B L B L' R' r' b


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 121
*Mean of Averages: 6.20*

Set 1 Average: 6.24
6.29, 7.92, (4.58), (8.41), 5.65, 5.76, 6.79, 4.74, 6.04, 7.06, 5.30, 6.82

Set 2 Average: 6.16
(4.77), 6.28, 7.48, 6.80, (7.77), 6.41, 5.01, 5.23, 5.51, 7.74, 6.12, 4.99

Not bad... using both oka and keyhole now. Been practicing oka for almost a month.

@JF1zl3: How was your vacation?


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 10, 2013)

Session 1: 6.55, 6.19, 7.64, 7.93, 7.52, 5.71, 6.74, 6.03, DNF(8.20), 8.00, 6.94, 12.04=7.56
Session 2: 3.23, 7.76, 6.24, 7.08, 3.97, 4.59, 3.84, 4.17, 6.29, 5.63, 5.11, 3.52=5.04  PB
Best avg5=4.24 also PB
Stupid easy scrambles....
I use LBL/keyhole but lost to sneaklyfox


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2013)

If you're still doing this I'll definitely join.


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 17, 2014)

*New Pyraminx Race here*


----------

